# NF Giveaway's Thread V3



## Aphrodite (Aug 6, 2010)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V3*

Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait 24 hours meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. If this goes well and people listen i may set the time limit to 12 hours.

4. If some takes a item and hasnt used it within 48 hours then your free to grab it. 

5. When taking something make sure you quote the post and only have the avies you are taking in that post to stop any type of mix ups people might have instead of quoting the whole post and saying im taking that one avie when there are 10 avies in the post.

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didnt make it then you shouldnt be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban and sometimes a perm ban.

7. If you dont quote just what your taking then your whole post will get deleted. So you might want to learn to quote things and subtract from what your quoting.

8. If you get to many posts deleted from spamming the thread after we have told you to stop spamming then we will start section banning those who keep spamming from that section. This is so those who do follow the rules do not get punished as well. Keep getting section banned then you will end up with a perm section banned. Yes i got permission from admin to start doing this.  

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## Tim (Aug 6, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Tim (Aug 6, 2010)

~Rep+Cred~
​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2010)

just rep pls.​


----------



## rice (Aug 6, 2010)

thingy set :


rep cred


----------



## Muse (Aug 7, 2010)

avatar dumpage, just rep~

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Muse (Aug 7, 2010)

More nonsense, just rep again~

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hustler (Aug 7, 2010)

Just reppu danke


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2010)

random~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _narusaku family set_ 









just cred; rep is optional
​


----------



## Lupin (Aug 7, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep+Cred~
> ​



Taking          ~


----------



## Death Note (Aug 7, 2010)

Starr said:


> random~



Taking these :3


----------



## santanico (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll take these while I'm at it.


----------



## taiga (Aug 7, 2010)

rep & cred.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> avatar dumpage, just rep~



taking ty musers!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> More nonsense, just rep again~


 I will take this


----------



## GlazedIce (Aug 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just reppu danke


Taking. repping.



Muse said:


> More nonsense, just rep again~



Stock please(; will rep.

&&i also wanna appear on the first page
_pft_.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 7, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks!


----------



## K (Aug 7, 2010)

Taking and yesterday I was 24'd so I'll rep you later today.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 7, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep pls.​


Taking. If anyone else has vocaloid/Miku avatars to share, please dump them here!


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 7, 2010)

*Marvel avatars*




rep & credit


----------



## kyochi (Aug 7, 2010)

Taking this, thank you.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 7, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 7, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 7, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Eki (Aug 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> More nonsense, just rep again~



i want this D:


----------



## Red Version (Aug 7, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Just rep.



Taking this set


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 7, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Just rep.





Solon Solute said:


> Just rep.



Taking these! Thanks! :33


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 7, 2010)

Rep if taking any


----------



## Ayran (Aug 7, 2010)

cute Ellen Page avys?


----------



## Alice (Aug 7, 2010)

just rep XD


----------



## taiga (Aug 7, 2010)

taking.


----------



## H a r u (Aug 7, 2010)

​
Rep is optional, though I'd really like it if you did ^-^ just cred.

*Edit*: Some more ^-^
*Spoiler*: _bleach sig_ 



​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 7, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit



omg marvel! 
taking these two.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 7, 2010)

railgun and accelerator and last order and Imagebraker


----------



## Crackers (Aug 7, 2010)

Muse said:


> More nonsense, just rep again~





Hustler said:


> Just reppu danke





Kazehana said:


> railgun and accelerator and last order and Imagebraker


Taking. 

Sorry, Huster, I have to spread first.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep XD



Oh shit, this is so mine


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2010)

mineminemine, thank you


----------



## KohZa (Aug 7, 2010)

just rep pls.
​


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Aug 7, 2010)

rep , credit optional :]​


----------



## taiga (Aug 8, 2010)

taking


----------



## Damaris (Aug 8, 2010)

eight transparent signatures; no need for rep or credit
these show up fine for me, but i'm not using a skin, so let me know if there's trouble anywhere else.


----------



## Tim (Aug 8, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 8, 2010)

Taking these, Timtim. 

Thooough, I am... 24 hour'ed again.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 8, 2010)

just rep please​


----------



## Hustler (Aug 8, 2010)

Just rep would do


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Aug 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep would do



Taking this will rep


----------



## rice (Aug 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep would do



mines


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Sine (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine     .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



stock for Akainu avy?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

^check your pm.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 8, 2010)

thanks           .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 8, 2010)

This one        .


----------



## Z (Aug 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



I would also like the stock for Akainu avy.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

GEEZ do people know how to freaking quote :>

rep optional please cred 

naruto and railgun


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 8, 2010)

taking these


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2010)

gimme dat


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> GEEZ do people know how to freaking quote :>
> 
> rep optional please cred



Aww 
Taking, thanks.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 8, 2010)

Rep if taking any please.


----------



## Motive (Aug 8, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Rima (Aug 8, 2010)

Muse said:


> avatar dumpage, just rep~



Taking.


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2010)

just rep


----------



## Tim (Aug 8, 2010)

Yoink. **


----------



## taiga (Aug 8, 2010)

taking.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep



yes thank you


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 8, 2010)

pretti gals. rep, cred is optional but appreciated! 


​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## H a r u (Aug 8, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ​
> Rep is optional, though I'd really like it if you did ^-^ just cred.
> 
> *Edit*: Some more ^-^
> ...



No one's taken any of these so they're still up for grabs


----------



## K (Aug 8, 2010)

Rep.​


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 8, 2010)

I want this.


----------



## Z (Aug 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.​



Lol...stock for that Mihawk one?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

well here you go


----------



## santanico (Aug 8, 2010)

Taking..
is this Kenshin?


----------



## Tim (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, it is.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 8, 2010)

I want, thank you Kimo.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

gokuharu set


----------



## Horan (Aug 8, 2010)

Kay said:


> Rep.​





Confetti said:


> pretti gals. rep, cred is optional but appreciated!
> 
> ​





taking~ thank you.​


----------



## Horan (Aug 8, 2010)

Just rep <3


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 9, 2010)

rep would be cool. 



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muse (Aug 9, 2010)

Gaga avas, just rep<3


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> gokuharu set



So. I want this.
Reputation und kredit, position ihrem weg. <3
is it possible to get an avatar of just Goku? Will rep twice.


----------



## Nic (Aug 9, 2010)

i'll take this one.


----------



## Krix (Aug 9, 2010)

Muse said:


> Gaga avas, just rep<3




taking  !!


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 9, 2010)

Muse said:


> Gaga avas, just rep<3



I'll rep you again for this Gaga sex.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

*Soldier*


----------



## Zach (Aug 9, 2010)

Taking these 2


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> *Soldier*



You are a Goddess, Madam~.


----------



## Shiro (Aug 9, 2010)

Muse said:


> Gaga avas, just rep<3



I'll be taking this one rep~


----------



## pfft (Aug 9, 2010)

Muse said:


> Gaga avas, just rep<3
> \
> \
> \


i wil take thes e


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2010)

Rep should do


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 9, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep



taking moria


----------



## GlazedIce (Aug 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep should do
> 
> ]



Stock; will rep.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 9, 2010)

*Just rep please*


----------



## taiga (Aug 9, 2010)

Seitokai Yakuindomo



Kuroshitsuji II



rep & cred


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 9, 2010)

rep, credit is appreciated but not necessary


----------



## Morphine (Aug 9, 2010)

taiga said:


> Kuroshitsuji II
> 
> 
> 
> rep & cred


i was waiting for you to post <33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> rep, credit is appreciated but not necessary



taking Kenneth 
DAMMIT STILL 24  

will rep as soon a i can


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 9, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep



Taking them


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 9, 2010)

rep and cred if taking

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2010)

simple trans~



avatars~


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 9, 2010)

Just rep, please.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 9, 2010)

Just rep, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2010)

stock please?


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Aug 9, 2010)

@ Taiga.  I'm taking the Hannah gif.  Thanks.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> stock please?





                      .


----------



## taiga (Aug 9, 2010)

uzumakifan10 said:


> @ Taiga.  I'm taking the Hannah gif.  Thanks.



remember to rep & cred.


----------



## Rampage (Aug 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> simple trans~



Taking, cheerz


----------



## Tim (Aug 9, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

totally mine


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​


Taking 

Nice set 

.... I have to spread


----------



## Soldier (Aug 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



I think I want this.
Wait, no... Okay, yeah. Waaaait... Yeah, I'll take it.

24'd.


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> .



muchos gracias


----------



## kyochi (Aug 9, 2010)

Taking, but must spread.


----------



## Newton (Aug 9, 2010)

rep




​


----------



## Tim (Aug 9, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Hustler (Aug 9, 2010)

Rep would do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

stock and taking i love Wolfwood XD


----------



## K (Aug 9, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep and cred if taking



taken and repped



Solon Solute said:


> Just rep, please.



taken, rep after 24


taken, rep after 24


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> stock and taking i love Wolfwood XD



he's awesome


----------



## tyomai (Aug 10, 2010)

looks nice. taking!
i repped and stuff


----------



## Shizune (Aug 10, 2010)

*Rep if taking, cred is appreciated*


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 10, 2010)

*Reputation is essential, credit is appreciated but not essential.*​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 10, 2010)

Rep&Credit​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 10, 2010)

Sasuke And Itachi Sig: 


just rep & cred if taking.​


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 10, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Reputation is essential, credit is appreciated but not essential.*​



takinggggggggg


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​




taking this ^^​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 10, 2010)

taking        .


----------



## Porcelain (Aug 10, 2010)

Alkonis said:


>



Taking, thanks.


----------



## SP (Aug 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep would do



taking thanks :3


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 10, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 10, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Rep&Credit​



Taking taking!!!!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Orginial Art, Do Not Steal.*



Stephanie said:


> 6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didnt make it then you shouldnt be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban and sometimes a perm ban.



So is this rule saying that all art for every single avatar/signature/photograph posted in this thread was drawn/illustrated/composed by the person who had posted it ?

OR

Are most of these just another artist's illustration/work/photography posted on this thread after Filtered, Desaturated, Color Curved, and Cropped through Photoshop?

In conclusion; Does a simple Crop and Color Change make something your own?


----------



## taiga (Aug 10, 2010)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> So is this rule saying that all art for every single avatar/signature/photograph posted in this thread was drawn/illustrated/composed by the person who had posted it ?
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



yes. you're over-analyzing things.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Aug 10, 2010)

taiga said:


> yes. you're over-analyzing things.



Lol, i was only wondering.
You know, just incase i wanted to try some giveways.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 10, 2010)

just rep if taking

​


----------



## Horan (Aug 10, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking, thanks Zex.


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 10, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]



Taking thx.


----------



## Tim (Aug 10, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Tim (Aug 10, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 10, 2010)

lol this is mines


----------



## Hustler (Aug 10, 2010)

Could I get the stock for this Kyon??


----------



## Tim (Aug 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Could I get the stock for this Kyon??


----------



## Мoon (Aug 10, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking
> 
> ​



Taking this. will rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 10, 2010)

naruto and tsubasa chronicles avys


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 10, 2010)

taking this from the first page
aaaaand taking.


----------



## Muse (Aug 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



I'll take this, thank you pek


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2010)

Taking these


----------



## rice (Aug 11, 2010)

*Just rep guys ~*


​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 11, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk Sig: 


just rep for avies.cred for sig.​


----------



## asha3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> naruto and tsubasa chronicles avys



Taking these. Those are my fave artworks from Tsubasa. Thank you Kazehana-chan!


----------



## Rima (Aug 11, 2010)

SasuSaku avatars.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Rep should do


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2010)

Vash the stampede avys? anyone? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

Vash the stampede avys...


----------



## santanico (Aug 11, 2010)

kyah! mine!


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 11, 2010)

Kaname said:


> SasuSaku avatars.






rep/cred is optional~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 11, 2010)

princess tutu avys





princess tutu sig 



rep optinal please cred...


----------



## Skylit (Aug 11, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking
> 
> ​



taking....

btw, could i get the stock?


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 11, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> princess tutu sig
> 
> 
> 
> rep optinal please cred...



taking  Will use in a bit~


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep should do



taking this one.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 11, 2010)

just rep if taking.
​


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 11, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Dracule Mihawk Sig:
> 
> 
> just rep for avies.cred for sig.
> [/CENTER]



I repped for the smoker avy yesterday so i cant rep now but i wont forget ya


----------



## Stella Loussier (Aug 11, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep if taking.​


taking perfect for my sig


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 11, 2010)

Rep. Cred optional.


----------



## Alice (Aug 11, 2010)

rep if taking any ~


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 11, 2010)

Rep. Cred optional.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 11, 2010)

Rep. Cred optional.


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any ~



taking these two ty


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any ~



taking these


----------



## Soldier (Aug 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



I'ma take this.


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any ~



Can I get the stock for this please?


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2010)

I want this, thanks Zexion.


----------



## Muse (Aug 11, 2010)

Stuff, just rep


----------



## kyochi (Aug 11, 2010)

Amg, I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dman (Aug 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep



i will rep off 24


----------



## Newton (Aug 12, 2010)

rep

any changes can be done

I can make/have sigs/stock for all if needed





​


----------



## Nuvola (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.
> ​



Taking~  Can I get the stock for this?


----------



## Tim (Aug 12, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juli (Aug 12, 2010)

Use the report function instead of spamming the thread. :/
Sister Eda was lucky that photobucket deleted the pic before I or another mod could see it.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.
> ​



Stock please?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking
> 
> ​





Solon Solute said:


> Rep. Cred optional.



The smoker one is zexions solon, you cant use and then give away as if its yours


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

*@Nova:* I think they just happened to use the same stock?


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 12, 2010)

Nova said:


> The smoker one is zexions solon, you cant use and then give away as if its yours



Thanks for telling me what you think I can and can't do. And for the record, I didn't even know about that Avy, not that it really matters seeing as how no one has to take it if a similar one has already been posted.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 12, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Thanks for telling me what you think I can and can't do. And for the record, I didn't even know about that Avy, not that it really matters seeing as how no one has to take it if a similar one has already been posted.



What you did was alright. You just used the same stock as Zexion. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## drillsucker (Aug 12, 2010)

just *rep* if taking​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Thanks for telling me what you think I can and can't do. And for the record, I didn't even know about that Avy, not that it really matters seeing as how no one has to take it if a similar one has already been posted.


its ok.you just use the same stock as i am .if you look closely there a little difference between mine and yours.also reincarnation took that avy of mne some days ago.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 12, 2010)

*just rep for avatar,rep and cred for sets *​ 
avatar

sets 

​


----------



## GlazedIce (Aug 12, 2010)

Juli said:


> Use the report function instead of spamming the thread. :/
> Sister Eda was lucky that photobucket deleted the pic before I or another mod could see it.



sorry 



Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



taking. will rep(:


----------



## Dalis (Aug 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep
> 
> any changes can be done
> 
> I can make/have sigs/stock for all if needed



Taking. :33


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 12, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



Taking.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 12, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.




taking


----------



## Hustler (Aug 12, 2010)

Just rep thanks


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2010)

Taking, thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 12, 2010)

Are there any beautiful NaruSaku sigs or avatars? :33


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 12, 2010)

Rep if taking any.​


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2010)

oooh mine plz.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

Railgun avys  accelerators avys


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2010)

rep/cred optional


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 12, 2010)

rep & credit​


----------



## pfft (Aug 12, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit​



ok i will use these ones..


----------



## Newton (Aug 12, 2010)

rep





​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 12, 2010)

rep only


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> *just rep for avatar,rep and cred for sets *​
> avatar
> 
> 
> ​



Mine


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 12, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep thanks



Taking avatar.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 12, 2010)

Just rep guys


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 12, 2010)

If these are shit I don't care. Rep if take. 




Third one is Kyle and Ike as Misty and Togepi


----------



## Soldier (Aug 12, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit​



Taking~




In the market for Lavi avatars.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

just rep please.​


----------



## santanico (Aug 12, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep
> 
> ​



i want this.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Aug 12, 2010)

Taking Crocodile


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 12, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep thanks


 



Tifa Lockhart said:


> ​
> 
> Rep if taking any.​


 taking thanks


----------



## Fin (Aug 12, 2010)

Taking        .


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2010)

Credit.


----------



## yes (Aug 13, 2010)

Credit as well.


----------



## Motive (Aug 13, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit as well.



Taking.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

Rep/cred optional


----------



## Мoon (Aug 13, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit.


Taking this one. Will cred.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

too cute mine


----------



## valerian (Aug 13, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit.



Taking Bowie


----------



## Brian (Aug 13, 2010)

Reps if taking​


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji extras.  Please rep if taking.









Brian said:


> ​


Mine.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 13, 2010)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking



taking reptar and daffy


----------



## Motive (Aug 13, 2010)

rep, cred if you want to


----------



## Hustler (Aug 13, 2010)

Gaga , rep would do


----------



## Tim (Aug 13, 2010)

~Rep Only~





*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _Durarara!! Set_


----------



## SP (Aug 13, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit.



Taking these thanks. <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 13, 2010)

*rep and cred please*​set 1

*Spoiler*: __ 






 
set 2

*Spoiler*: __ 






 
set 3

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 13, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> *rep and cred please*​set 1
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



mine rep + credit. ^^


----------



## KohZa (Aug 13, 2010)

just rep please if taking.​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 13, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> *rep and cred please*​
> set 3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking. I'll resize it myself. :>

Can I have the stock for this please?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course,here it is:


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit​



exquisite thank you


----------



## santanico (Aug 13, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit as well.



nice.. taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

railgun or accelerator avys PLEASE


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 13, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

will take this

also stock :33


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 13, 2010)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

damn me and my ai obsession  taking ALSO


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 13, 2010)

well yeah, I know how to push your buttons


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

Mia said:


> well yeah, I know how to push your buttons



dont start with me 

i still want the stock for the first avy...


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't have it anymore


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

Mia said:


> I don't have it anymore



WHAT IS WITH YOU FOR ALWAYS NOT HAVING YOUR STOCK .......damn you  you know i love you


----------



## KohZa (Aug 13, 2010)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## Winchester Gospel (Aug 13, 2010)

Taking, will use after finding a complimentary sig. Thanks.


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 13, 2010)

Mia said:


> ​



ill be taking this one


----------



## Mojim (Aug 14, 2010)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking​


Mine!!! 

EDIT: I'm 24'd


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2010)

Brian said:


> ]
> 
> Reps if taking​



stock please


----------



## Hustler (Aug 14, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 14, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.​



Mien. 

.

EDIT: Gotta spread.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome, taking~

will rep when im unsealed!(so im not wearing it until then ok, but still taking)


----------



## santanico (Aug 14, 2010)

that's okay, rep is not required :33


----------



## Rampage (Aug 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Taking this.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 14, 2010)

~just repfor avatars,for others also cred. please~​ 
render siggy

set

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 14, 2010)

Kyon said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Durarara!! Set_


I'll take this  and give me stocks of two pics :33. I'll rep when you give me the stocks .


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2010)

just rep pls.​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep


taking this one,awesome


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 14, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> If these are shit I don't care. Rep if take.
> 
> 
> 
> Third one is Kyle and Ike as Misty and Togepi



Taken~

Baaww I want that Bugs Bunny ava too


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 14, 2010)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking​



Taking avatar.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​
> 
> ​


 



ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep if taking.​







eternalrequiem said:


> ~just repfor avatars,for others also cred. please~​


 taking ​


----------



## Rampage (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Rampage (Aug 14, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Lupin (Aug 14, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep pls.​



May I have stock?

& taking. Can't resist myself some K-ON ..

EDIT: 24'd. Will do in awhile


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 14, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit as well.



Thanks                          .


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 14, 2010)

Infamous said:


> Just rep



Taking.


----------



## Z (Aug 14, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Taking Aizen

Also stock?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 14, 2010)

Infamous said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> Just rep



taking these two will rep tomorrow when un repsealed and will not use until then thanks


----------



## Eki (Aug 14, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks​



rawrrrrrrrr . mines


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 14, 2010)

rep & credit​


----------



## Morphine (Aug 14, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit​



mineminemine


----------



## kyochi (Aug 14, 2010)

I want, but must spread. D:


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2010)

SweetMura said:


> I'll take this  and give me stocks of two pics :33. I'll rep when you give me the stocks .


----------



## Damaris (Aug 14, 2010)

*rep only*;​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 14, 2010)

Stock please? :33


----------



## Damaris (Aug 14, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Stock please? :33


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 14, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2010)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## Skylit (Aug 14, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.​



FFFFFFFFFFF - 

taking, but must spread around first. ~~

Stock?


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 14, 2010)

just cred please


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 14, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep if taking.​



Damn you and knowing how to push my buttons. 

I'll rep after some spreadin'. 

EDIT: After I'm 24 hr'd.


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

*Just rep.*

​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

BRS vs DM gifs from the Ova 

and mato x yomi (the two girls XD) gifs Please


----------



## H a r u (Aug 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pokemon Set_



Mine


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 15, 2010)

A rep is coming right up .


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## rice (Aug 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​




thanks ​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 15, 2010)

Must spread.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 15, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Mien. 

Once I'm 24 hr'd. :/


----------



## Hustler (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



Gracias. **


----------



## Soldier (Aug 15, 2010)

Mein, danke.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2010)

I will take this and rep today when un repsealed( i get unsealed today )


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is appreciated though XD <3


----------



## kyochi (Aug 15, 2010)

I want this, thank you Alice.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 15, 2010)

rep if any


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

any more BRS avys  or mato x yomi avys


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

Mia said:


> just cred please


taking,cute thing ever,thanx ne ^^


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 15, 2010)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking​



48 hours


----------



## KohZa (Aug 15, 2010)

just rep iftaking.​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

~rep for avy,other ones rep and cred~​

​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 15, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep iftaking.​



Taking                                      .


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 15, 2010)

Taking. :33


----------



## Femme fatale (Aug 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> [
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit is appreciated though XD <3



takinggggggggg


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 15, 2010)

any romantic boy girl avatars?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, credit is appreciated though XD <3



Taking this <3.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~





Alice said:


> rep if taking, credit is appreciated though XD <3



taking these


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, credit is appreciated though XD <3



taking thanks ~
edit: gotta spread T^T


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 15, 2010)

Take that take that take that


----------



## Мoon (Aug 15, 2010)

taking this, will rep.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 15, 2010)

just rep pls​


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2010)

rep





​


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2010)

do you happen to have the stock for this?


----------



## Newton (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



here you go


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking this.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 16, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Aug 16, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep if any



Taking +rep


----------



## Hustler (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Tim (Aug 16, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



yonik 

thanks (i'll rep you soon i swear im 24d XD


----------



## Clover (Aug 16, 2010)

Just Rep.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 16, 2010)

Taking this, thanks.


----------



## firefist (Aug 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 16, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 16, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

>



Taking these.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 16, 2010)

just rep​​


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2010)

cute, I'll take this.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 16, 2010)

Taking. Thankies. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

any mato x yomi avys  from the BRS ova


----------



## Horan (Aug 16, 2010)

*just rep if taking ;3*

​


----------



## Alice (Aug 16, 2010)

rep if taking, credit is optional <3 ~


----------



## kyochi (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn, I want this. 
Will edit my last post and will rep once I'm no longer 24 hour'ed. :\ Sorry.


----------



## Selva (Aug 16, 2010)

So many awesome avatars in here -.-;; I suck at Photoshop but I was messing around with it the other day and made these. I hope you like them ^^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Horan (Aug 16, 2010)

taking.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 16, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Aug 16, 2010)

Random avys;


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 16, 2010)

only cred; rep is optional


----------



## Vix (Aug 16, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep if taking ;3*​
> 
> 
> ​


 taking        !


----------



## Мoon (Aug 16, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



taking this. repped you.


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 16, 2010)

miiiiine


----------



## Raiden (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll be taking this.


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Aug 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.



Repped. Taking.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 17, 2010)

just rep


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2010)

taking these <3


----------



## firefist (Aug 17, 2010)

rep only.​


----------



## Raizen (Aug 17, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> only cred; rep is optional



oh how cute, taking


----------



## Sunako (Aug 17, 2010)

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Random avys;



oooh mine plz.


----------



## Sima (Aug 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep
> 
> 
> ​



do want, thanks :3


----------



## Motive (Aug 17, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 17, 2010)

Luffy Sig:


rep for avies.cred only for sig
​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Luffy Sig:
> 
> ​



MINE


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Luffy Sig:
> 
> 
> rep for avyies.cred only for sig
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Mαri (Aug 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



Taking        .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is some love lol
just rep please ^^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 666 (Aug 18, 2010)

mine >.<
stock please 
from which anime/manga  is it?


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 18, 2010)

Rep if any ladsssss


----------



## 666 (Aug 18, 2010)

Firefist said:


> ​



mine 
stock pls.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 18, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

Sima said:


> do want, thanks :3


I already took that 

but you can have it I guess.




eternalrequiem said:


> Here is some love lol
> just rep please ^^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



your sigs are over the required sig limit.


----------



## Shizune (Aug 18, 2010)

*Rep if taking, cred is appreciated*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if any ladsssss



Ill take the kizaru ty


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 18, 2010)

rep & credit​


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Just rep.





Alice said:


> just rep XD



I'm taking these!


----------



## Federer (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Stealing it.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 18, 2010)

Reps if taking[/CENTER][/QUOTE]


taking this thank u


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone have any Gin and/or GinxRangiku avatars??


----------



## kyochi (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, please. 
I demand more fabulous Gin avatars.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2010)

Luffy Sig: 


just rep me.​


----------



## santanico (Aug 18, 2010)

mine plz


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

[/QUOTE][/IMG]


mine  

need to spread


----------



## Hana (Aug 18, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Luffy Sig:
> 
> ​



Taking these two +rep


----------



## Zach (Aug 18, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit​



Taking these


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if any ladsssss



takin marco and ace


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



 mine ^^
will rep soon,have to spread​


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 19, 2010)

Gin expect 2 

reps if taking any


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Shall take it and demand stock too


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 19, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Gin expect 2
> 
> reps if taking any



taking this one thanks


----------



## Sunako (Aug 19, 2010)

Gin/Ran plz. 

;


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Pairing tards :taichou


----------



## Sunako (Aug 19, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Hustler (Aug 19, 2010)

Some Nardo , rep would do


----------



## Tayo (Aug 19, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.



I'll take this one.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Some Nardo , rep would do



oh kawaii do take


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Pairing tards :taichou


Taking.


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Some Nardo , rep would do



Taking             .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

just curious but can i have the stock please ???????


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

>



Thank you! ...but..I'm 24 hour'ed.  I'm sorry, will rep when I can.


----------



## firefist (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Avatars_ 








​


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 19, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Gin expect 2
> 
> reps if taking any


 





Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taking


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> I already took that avatar that Hustler made, DeterminedIdiot.
> Please check before you take.


 i thought you took the one next to it. sorry


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2010)

another luffy sig: 


just rep me.cred is also optional but always welcome.​


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2010)

taking 
omg your too damn awesome.
do you still have the stock??
I'll rep you in a bit.



Hustler said:


> Some Nardo , rep would do



taking this as well.


----------



## Motive (Aug 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Some Nardo , rep would do



Taking.


----------



## Candy (Aug 19, 2010)

Firefist said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatars_
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ill take these two


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

i want dead master  

but do you have any yomi


----------



## Soldier (Aug 19, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.cred is also optional but always welcome.​



Switzy? Vant.

24'd.


----------



## Mori (Aug 19, 2010)

Taking, and can I have the stock for it too?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 20, 2010)

Mori said:


> Taking, and can I have the stock for it too?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

ga rei zero avys PLEASE 

especially yomi or kagura


----------



## Lupin (Aug 20, 2010)

Gin or Gin x Ran avys plz.
 ;__;


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 20, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> another luffy sig:
> 
> 
> just rep me.cred is also optional but always welcome.​



taking edward and luffy thanks


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that's cloud.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2010)

yeah thats cloud.


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> Gin or Gin x Ran avys plz.
> ;__;


----------



## Sunako (Aug 20, 2010)

Taking :3


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

Pokemon avys? :3


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 20, 2010)

A few more leftovers, please rep if taking.  Thanks.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lupin (Aug 20, 2010)

Rep/credit or both?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

just rep please​avatars

siggy

set


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 20, 2010)

rep if anyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Muse (Aug 20, 2010)

avy dump






just rep


----------



## Muse (Aug 20, 2010)

Moar~






jussstt rep


----------



## kyochi (Aug 20, 2010)

I want these.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 20, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> 
> just rep me.​


 


Scholzee said:


> rep if anyyyyyyyyy


taking thanks
will rep after 24 hours


----------



## Raizen (Aug 20, 2010)

Muse said:


> Moar~
> 
> jussstt rep




Taking  Can I have the stock please?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 20, 2010)

here is the stock:


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 20, 2010)

Muse said:


> Moar~
> 
> 
> jussstt rep



takingteewhy


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 20, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep if anyyyyyyyyy



Mien. 

.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 20, 2010)

Credit optional. Give rep


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2010)

taking this



rep/cred optional


----------



## Damaris (Aug 21, 2010)

​i'm your biggest fan;
i'll spam you until you rep me rep me 
just rep me​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

Damaris said:


> ​i'm your biggest fan;
> i'll spam you until you rep me rep me
> just rep me​



taking ~ ~


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2010)

just rep pls.​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep pls.​



Taking


----------



## Hustler (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Sunako (Aug 21, 2010)

Taking :3


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 21, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2010)

random~


----------



## rice (Aug 21, 2010)

*rep.*


​


----------



## rice (Aug 21, 2010)

*who is he?*

​


----------



## Soldier (Aug 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Do      want.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 21, 2010)

Taking Shinji.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 21, 2010)

reppu thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



aahhhhhhhhh  must take pek


----------



## Morphine (Aug 21, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks



yes thank you <3


----------



## Stella Loussier (Aug 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> random~


taking


----------



## firefist (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









rep only.​


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [/IMG]



Taking, and will credit. I'm 24'd currently but I'll rep when it's over. Thanks. edit; also need to resize to jr. hope that's cool.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 21, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks



Gonna take~.
What's this from?


----------



## santanico (Aug 21, 2010)

taking


----------



## K (Aug 21, 2010)

oh             yea


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 21, 2010)

Soldier said:


> What's this from?



sorry, I don't even know if it's from an anime or not :x


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 21, 2010)

rep. cred would be nice but its optional :}


​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2010)

Mine         .


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



mine


----------



## Nuvola (Aug 21, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep pls.​



Taking!  Could I get the stock? >.<

Got 24 hr'd...


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 21, 2010)

miiine**


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​


 



ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



taking thanks ​


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



i want      :0


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 22, 2010)

Confetti said:


> rep. cred would be nice but its optional :}
> ​



taking this one <3


----------



## Newton (Aug 22, 2010)

rep



​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 22, 2010)

Confetti said:


> rep. cred would be nice but its optional :}
> 
> ​


Swipe          .


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 22, 2010)

some drrr or angel beats avy's please? ^^


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 22, 2010)

Any dark-themed sets around?


----------



## Horan (Aug 22, 2010)

*rep, thanks .*


​


----------



## Eternity (Aug 22, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *rep, thanks .*
> ​



Taking


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



go on then


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 22, 2010)

Haaaaley. <3 

Thanks Ama, but I'm 24 hour'ed(AGAIN), I'll rep when I can.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2010)

Taaawwking


----------



## H a r u (Aug 22, 2010)

Firefist said:


> rep only.​



Taking, can I have stock for the Rayquaza avi? :33


----------



## Reincarnation (Aug 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.


 taking kidd


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sigs_ 











Just rep~


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Tres (Aug 22, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



taking    ~


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.





Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> ]



taking these two


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

rep optional please cred

note i still am getting my laptop fixed but im allowed by my roomie  to use her PS.... but i cant do as much as i usually doo...


----------



## Kirin (Aug 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> avatar dumpage, just rep~



Taking it...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> avatar dumpage, just rep~



taking   ;]


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 22, 2010)

>




taking


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

BRS


----------



## Tim (Aug 22, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> BRS



Taking. But, you already knew that.


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


>



taking these.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 22, 2010)

just rep, cred is optional




​


----------



## Soldier (Aug 22, 2010)

Editing last post, want this.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 22, 2010)

just rep, please​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2010)

just rep me if taking.​


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2010)

rep/cred optional


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me if taking.​



mine 

and stock


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

Raizen said:


> just rep, cred is optional
> ​



miiiiiiine


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 23, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## South of Hell (Aug 23, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



Taking, cheers.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaay mine ^^
plesea some durarara or angel beats avatars too people ne ^^


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Hustler (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Maxi (Aug 23, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



Taking :33.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 23, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 23, 2010)

Taking. Will credit. Have to rep later.... again.


----------



## Agent (Aug 23, 2010)

just rep


----------



## kyochi (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine. Thank you. 

EDIT: SHIT. I'm 24 hour'ed.. :\ .....:\\\\\>>>>;[[[[[[[[ 


I'll rep when I can!


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



Pleasure doing business.


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2010)

Agent said:


> just rep



taking these...


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 23, 2010)

Rep and cred please.


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 23, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



taking          .


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 23, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks​



taking thanks


----------



## Horan (Aug 23, 2010)

*a few. just rep if you take.*


​


----------



## Hinako (Aug 23, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional



taking....


----------



## Raizen (Aug 23, 2010)

just rep

​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 23, 2010)

mine please and stock


----------



## Sunako (Aug 23, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Raiden (Aug 23, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *a few. just rep if you take.*
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2010)

just rep me​


----------



## Muse (Aug 23, 2010)

just rep~


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2010)

Raizen said:


> just rep
> ​



taking


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2010)

rep optinal please cred


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> rep optinal please cred



I'll be taking this ava.  pek


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 24, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me if taking.



Taking this, thanks.

I need to spread, will rep as soon as I can.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 24, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *a few. just rep if you take.*
> ​




Taking         .


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 24, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



taking


----------



## Agent (Aug 24, 2010)

just rep~


----------



## Chaos (Aug 24, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



Taking. Rep incoming.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 24, 2010)

Taking.....


----------



## Alice (Aug 24, 2010)

rep if taking, cred is optional


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 24, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional



this is mine <3
must spread though


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 24, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional


Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2010)

rep optional please cred....


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll take this.


----------



## pfft (Aug 24, 2010)

hey can you give me more info about these two? i find them interesting.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 24, 2010)

taking


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 24, 2010)

Agent said:


> just rep~



ty, kind sir


----------



## Raizen (Aug 24, 2010)

just rep


​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 24, 2010)

Raizen said:


> just rep​



awww,how cute!!!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 24, 2010)

taking thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 24, 2010)

Stock? :33


----------



## yurippe (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope there isnt a number of posts you have to have to put things up here, if sorry sorry, also all these are simply made

dumping persona 4 avatar set







rep please credit is optional~

two very simple sigs, rep and credit

pokemon signature


vocaloid love is war signature


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 24, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional



taking these two thanks.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Rep and cred please.



taking thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2010)

rep optional please cred 





hetelia set


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 24, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 24, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## H a r u (Aug 24, 2010)

yurippe said:


> pokemon signature



~taking. Also, can I have stock for this?


----------



## KohZa (Aug 24, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 25, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Just rep.



I'm 24'd but I will remember to rep you when I'm not. Thank you.


----------



## yurippe (Aug 25, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ~taking. Also, can I have stock for this?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep plz :>


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 25, 2010)

I want these, thanks bro.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 25, 2010)

Do want <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



thanks


----------



## Fin (Aug 25, 2010)

Takage        .


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2010)

sig~


----------



## Hustler (Aug 25, 2010)

​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll take this .


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 25, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Rep plz :>



Taking.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



Mien. 

10char


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



mine        yo need to spread


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​


yes please


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



Law is mine too


----------



## Vix (Aug 25, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​


 taking


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Kagawa (Aug 25, 2010)

yurippe said:


>



Taking       .


----------



## Raizen (Aug 25, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 25, 2010)

Fucktastic avatars, Ane.  

Anyway, deleting my last post. ...not that Hussywobby will mind.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep please. ;3


----------



## kyochi (Aug 25, 2010)

FUCKFUCKFUCKI WANT THIS...OMG.  

Gonna have to edit my lastlast post.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 25, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> I want these, thanks bro.



Kyochi, do you mind if I use this one?


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2010)

taking this.

who is this? 


these look like my kitties


----------



## Raiden (Aug 25, 2010)

Get we get some datass avys?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 25, 2010)

ane said:


> ^ you have kittens?


taking thanks
have to wait. was 24 houred


----------



## Rima (Aug 25, 2010)

Taking. :33


----------



## SP (Aug 25, 2010)

Taking this. :3


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2010)

rawr. mines


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 25, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Rep please. ;3





Rep, no cred


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2010)

​
rep or cred.


----------



## santanico (Aug 25, 2010)

​
rep or cred.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 25, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Rep, no cred




Taking, thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2010)

just rep me. ​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2010)

any avy of the tomato trio 

Belgium, Romano or Spain PLEASE  

or a tomato trio sigs?


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​





ZexionAxel said:


> ​



taking         .​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 25, 2010)

rep please :33​


----------



## FLUFFY G (Aug 26, 2010)

Taking. **


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 26, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me. ​


taking ^^ ...


----------



## rice (Aug 26, 2010)

*rep/cred*


----------



## Tim (Aug 26, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 26, 2010)

*rep,* cred is optional but would be nice :}

​


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a Kuroshitsuji Set:

Rep & Cred



​


----------



## Alice (Aug 26, 2010)

rep if taking, cred is optional ~


----------



## Sunako (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll take this :3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 26, 2010)

taiga said:


> rep & cred.




this one hasn't been grabbed


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 26, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep,* cred is optional but would be nice :}
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry Tim, must spread.


----------



## valerian (Aug 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



Taking this :33



ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me. ​



Stock for these two?


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ​



taking +reps


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

gimme stock, por favor 



Alice said:


> rep if taking, cred is optional ~



taking this ~


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​
> rep or cred.



Taking. :3 Repping now.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 26, 2010)

^ Only 3 each time..


----------



## Raizen (Aug 26, 2010)

A few sigs, just rep.

NOTE: These are all generally senior sized in width and height, so if you're a junior you'll have to resize them.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> Taking. :3 Repping now.



take it easy. 3 at a time, and you can't take something that's already been taken


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2010)

taking the first sig


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> take it easy. 3 at a time, and you can't take something that's already been taken



nonono lol i'm not taking 3. I'm using the face :3 . And I can't use it...It says it can't read the JPG extension or w/e...


----------



## KohZa (Aug 26, 2010)

*just rep me.*​


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​
> 
> rep or cred.


 



Starr said:


> ​
> 
> rep or cred.


 


ZexionAxel said:


> *just rep me.*​


 taking thanks


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 26, 2010)

Rep if taking. Cred optional.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 26, 2010)

Raizen said:


> A few sigs, just rep.
> 
> NOTE: These are all generally senior sized in width and height, so if you're a junior you'll have to resize them.
> 
> ...


FFFFF-- I choose this one.


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

bleach stuff~​


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2010)

sigs~

​


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> sigs~
> 
> ​



minessssssssss


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> bleach stuff~​


Taking the third one. I just hope it works though...>_>


----------



## Hustler (Aug 26, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep


Taking.


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> bleach stuff~​


Taking. :33


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



taking. will rep when i can


----------



## rice (Aug 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> bleach stuff~​



thanks  stock for first one please?

*EDIT:*

giveaway for seniors, rep/cred


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2010)

here you go





Hustler said:


> Just rep


I like this one, I'll take it.


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Aug 27, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me
> [/CENTER]



Taking rep



ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Stock?



ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking rep


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Aug 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



I can has thanks.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 27, 2010)

Can I have the stocks of these 2, please?


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 27, 2010)

Rep if taking. Cred optional.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 27, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## Hustler (Aug 27, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Rima (Aug 27, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks​



Taking.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

Taking. :3


----------



## Mαri (Aug 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



EDIT: Taking this


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 27, 2010)

taking


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​
> rep or cred.





Starr said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> rep or cred.



taking =)           .


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Aug 27, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 27, 2010)

Hetalia avys  or sigs, specifically tomato trio (Belgium , Romano , Spain) PLEASE

will rep and cred


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 27, 2010)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> rep please :33​



Taking. Have to spread and damn, 24'd.

*EDIT:* Okay, repped.


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 27, 2010)

rep, cred optional...


----------



## Damaris (Aug 28, 2010)

just rep if you wanna take any​


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

*first time trying real life stocks, just repp*

​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 28, 2010)

Damaris said:
			
		

>



Mine, brah.  Thanks brah. 


edit: 


Mine also. ...edit: Sorry bro, 24 hour'ed.


----------



## rice (Aug 28, 2010)

*rep*


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 28, 2010)

Any Tsuna-Reborn stuff is appreciated


----------



## KohZa (Aug 28, 2010)

Hetalia Tomato Trio Sig:


just rep for the avies and crd for the sig.​


----------



## jux (Aug 28, 2010)

any natsume yuujinchou avatars :33?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Hetalia Tomato Trio Sig:
> 
> 
> just rep for the avies and crd for the sig.​




Mine


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 28, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



was going to find that ty


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 28, 2010)

Damaris said:


> just rep if you wanna take any​


taking,thanx^^


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 28, 2010)

Rep if taking. Cred optional.


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 28, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## Horan (Aug 28, 2010)

*just rep me, thanks.*


​


----------



## Dagor (Aug 28, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


> rep, cred optional...



I'll take these


----------



## Rima (Aug 28, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep me, thanks.*
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep


Mine, please. 
EDIT: Hustler, gotta spread first!


----------



## KohZa (Aug 28, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



taking,wheres this from?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 28, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> taking,wheres this from?



Xanxus from Katekyo Hitman Reborn by the looks of it.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheers! will rep both soon


----------



## Tim (Aug 28, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## Anjo (Aug 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> *first time trying real life stocks, just repp*
> ​


 



Damaris said:


> just rep if you wanna take any​




 Rep rep and rep   <3​


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 28, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ​



Thank you, dear.


----------



## K (Aug 28, 2010)

sexy    sex


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 28, 2010)

rep, cred optional...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 28, 2010)

taking


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 28, 2010)

Avie i just made and not using anymore.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

rep optional  please cred...



taka sig


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 28, 2010)

Taking and stock?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 28, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Taking and stock?



damn nicky your fast XD

stock



rep optional please cred XD




uchiha brother sig XD



if you want an avy tell me XD


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 28, 2010)

Gracias <333


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2010)

*Please Rep, cred would be nice *


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 29, 2010)

rep.cred would be nice but its optional :}
​


----------



## Damaris (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _trans sig_ 



​



rep you must; cred not required.​


----------



## rice (Aug 29, 2010)

*just rep ~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2010)

YAYS <3 LEMME SHAG THIS


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 29, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



I wanted this 

Can I have the stock, please?


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 29, 2010)

Rep if taking. Cred optional.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking. Cred optional.



taking will rep soon as have to spreaddddd


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 29, 2010)

Stock please Kaze? pek


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

i thought you were going to take it kelsey


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 29, 2010)

rep if takin


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 29, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep if takin



takin         Law


----------



## Alice (Aug 29, 2010)

rep if taking any :3~


----------



## master9738 (Aug 29, 2010)

Any tousen sets in there?


----------



## Zach (Aug 29, 2010)

Taking these 2


----------



## Hustler (Aug 29, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 29, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> i thought you were going to take it kelsey



if you'd make an england version I'd take it


----------



## Lucrecia (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep
> 
> ]



Taking           .


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 29, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> uchiha brother sig XD
> 
> 
> 
> if you want an avy tell me XD



:33 Taking. And yes, I'd like a matching avvie if you don't mind. Sasuke is preferrable.


----------



## Enigma (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll be taking this manly avy off your hands.


----------



## Leraine (Aug 29, 2010)

Confetti said:


> rep.cred would be nice but its optional :}
> ​


taking


----------



## Dagor (Aug 29, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Taking this.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2010)

Just rep~


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2010)

Taking.

Need more Star Wars sets.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

England version 



killer...


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 29, 2010)

oh my it's so cute <3
thank you


----------



## kyochi (Aug 29, 2010)

Must spread before repping you both. 


Thanks Tim, Jess, Leobaka~


----------



## Horan (Aug 29, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any :3~



i will be taking this <3


----------



## Horan (Aug 29, 2010)

*just rep, please <3*


​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2010)

*reppu+cred~danke *


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

mine  

dammit  need to spread 

also hetalia avys


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2010)

*Reppu*


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 29, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep, please <3*
> ​


Taking. :33


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 29, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep if takin


Takin', thanks.


----------



## Motive (Aug 29, 2010)

Star Wars avas/sigs/sets?


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 29, 2010)

Pengu-Yasha said:


>





ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​


Yoink.


----------



## Hinako (Aug 29, 2010)

taking......


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Enigma (Aug 30, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

Some leftovers, please rep if taking.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

Continued...


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

Kazehana asked for avys from  and those characters are Accelerator x Last Order (a pairing from a spinoff).  I think...I got really confused.




More randoms:


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Aug 30, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep, please <3*
> 
> ​



Thaaaaanks.


----------



## rice (Aug 30, 2010)

*rep/cred*


----------



## Bart (Aug 30, 2010)

*Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


----------



## SP (Aug 30, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> More randoms:



Taking this. <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 30, 2010)

please,please some taeyang[from bigbang] gifs,siggys or avatar
ı can die for them now


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 30, 2010)

taking thanks <3


----------



## Taylor (Aug 30, 2010)

Took this


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 30, 2010)

A few more extras from Hetalia: Axys Powers.  Please rep if taking.


----------



## Raizen (Aug 30, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> please,please some taeyang[from bigbang] gifs,siggys or avatar
> ı can die for them now



 I might make some later.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 30, 2010)

aizen sama avi's/sigs? :33


----------



## Hustler (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2010)

taking this. thanx


----------



## Anjo (Aug 30, 2010)

:33 Any Roxas / Axel avies / sigs out there?


----------



## Seduction (Aug 30, 2010)

Would anyone happen to have the stock that was used for this? ♥


----------



## K (Aug 30, 2010)

yup            .


----------



## Seduction (Aug 30, 2010)

Just rep, ♥


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2010)

Seduction said:


> Would anyone happen to have the stock that was used for this? ♥



I made it so I know, but it's on another computer so I'll send it to you later :3


----------



## Seduction (Aug 30, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I made it so I know, but it's on another computer so I'll send it to you later :3



Thanks, ♥ 

Will rep.


----------



## Hinako (Aug 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


Taking......


----------



## KohZa (Aug 30, 2010)

Hetalia Chibi Sig: 


just rep me.

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2010)

Amber said:


> :33 Any Roxas / Axel avies / sigs out there?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2010)

i taek this <3333


----------



## Tim (Aug 30, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 30, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> ​
> just rep me.​


 




Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​


 taking


----------



## Anjo (Aug 30, 2010)

MINE MINE MINE MINE *RAPES*


----------



## yes (Aug 30, 2010)

Vintage ads/Hey Arnold!/Mary Blair/Disney/Other





Credit!

Actually the vintage ad ones are really bad so you don't have to credit those if you take them.


----------



## Zach (Aug 30, 2010)

Taking these 2


----------



## Muse (Aug 30, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Credit!
> 
> Actually the vintage ad ones are really bad so you don't have to credit those if you take them.



Taking, thanks


----------



## Raiden (Aug 30, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Vintage ads/Hey Arnold!/Mary Blair/Disney/Other



Taking these mang. Enjoy 2.5K .


----------



## yes (Aug 30, 2010)

Credit!


----------



## yes (Aug 30, 2010)

Last post! Credit, please.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 30, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## pfft (Aug 30, 2010)

Cristal said:


> Vintage ads/Hey Arnold!/Mary Blair/Disney/Other





Cristal said:


> Credit!



i will take these ones.


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.



taking this.


----------



## Muse (Aug 30, 2010)

Ava dumpage






just rep~


----------



## Muse (Aug 30, 2010)

moar avas





just rep~


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> Ava dumpage
> 
> 
> 
> just rep~


ooh and I'll finish it off with this.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2010)

rep optional please cred...


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sasuke/Itachi Sig: 



Just rep me.​


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 31, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Just rep me.​



taking   :>


----------



## Winzerd (Aug 31, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> rep optional please cred...



Taking this one


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Sasuke/Itachi Sig:
> 
> 
> 
> Just rep me.​


I'll be taking this.


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Just rep me.​



Taking Mihawk.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 31, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.
> 
> ​


taking,will rep,have to spread first


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 31, 2010)

Muse said:


> just rep~


Mine.


----------



## Tim (Aug 31, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 31, 2010)

hahahahaha i saw this one already but it's even better in avy form 
taking, but i gotta spread because i already hor you enough Kyon


----------



## Sine (Aug 31, 2010)

mine     .


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 31, 2010)

Rep if taking. Cred optional.


----------



## SweetMura (Aug 31, 2010)

This is so cute, I'll take this .


----------



## Hustler (Aug 31, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## kyochi (Aug 31, 2010)

Taking these.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Taking. Will do.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 31, 2010)

Rep if taking. Cred optional.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 31, 2010)

rep optional please cred


----------



## Federer (Aug 31, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking. Cred optional.



Taking this.


----------



## Z (Aug 31, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking. Cred optional.



Stock for Akainu and Marco?


----------



## Raizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 31, 2010)

Little transparency that i did, if you take please rep and cred


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 31, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


>



taking        .


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 31, 2010)

taking  I may edit this post later~


----------



## Taylor (Aug 31, 2010)

Another trans, rep and cred if take


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 31, 2010)

SweetMura said:


> This is so cute, I'll take this .



ehm this is mine already, sorry?
I asked kazehana to make it for me, she did and I said I'd take it. sure I should have quoted it, but reading a post before taking anything would be nice, no?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 31, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> rep optional please cred
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 








Taking crazy miling Sasuke for the win. Will cred, thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## santanico (Aug 31, 2010)

Mia said:


> ehm this is mine already, sorry?
> I asked kazehana to make it for me, she did and I said I'd take it. sure I should have quoted it, but reading a post before taking anything would be nice, no?



sorry, there's no reserving stuff


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 31, 2010)

Z said:


> Stock for Akainu and Marco?


----------



## Soldier (Aug 31, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Stock and where is this from? If anywhere >w> Taking, by the way.


----------



## K (Aug 31, 2010)

yoink         .


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 31, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Rep if taking.


 



ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep me.​


 taking repping


----------



## 666 (Aug 31, 2010)

wonderful anorld  mine ))


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



MINE MINE MINE


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sanji Sig: 


just rep me.
​


----------



## Metaphor (Sep 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> ​



takin +reps


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2010)

Taek this.


----------



## Fin (Sep 1, 2010)

Taking      .


----------



## SweetMura (Sep 1, 2010)

Mia said:
			
		

> ehm this is mine already, sorry?
> I asked kazehana to make it for me, she did and I said I'd take it. sure I should have quoted it, but reading a post before taking anything would be nice, no?


It's your fault that you didn't quote so that I took it. And I particularly came here to look for an avy or set not to read posts. You could have your avy back but what are you going to do with the rep I gave to Kaze now? Should I do something to you to be fair with what I gave away?


----------



## Juli (Sep 1, 2010)

Mia posted right after Kazehana posted the avy, i.e. making it pretty clear that she took it. Besides, Mia is already using the avy. You could use it when she's not using it anymore.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.
> ​


taking,thanx^^


----------



## Taylor (Sep 1, 2010)

Just rep me if take


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 1, 2010)

just rep please​


Starr said:


> sorry, there's no reserving stuff


I took it and began using it less than 48 hours later 



SweetMura said:


> You could have your avy back but what are you going to do with the rep I gave to Kaze now? Should I do something to you to be fair with what I gave away?


wait, what? repping doesn't hurt, you'll live.
and well, maybe you _should_ start reading what people write in this thread, it's pretty useful, you know.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 1, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep, please <3*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


yes please <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

rep optional please cred...


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

sig


----------



## kyochi (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh boy, I want these.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

rep optional please cred XD


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2010)

just rep




*Spoiler*: _some sigs_


----------



## Soldier (Sep 1, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> rep optional please cred...


Taking this.

Stock whoring all four.
ilu


----------



## Hustler (Sep 1, 2010)

Rep


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep



taking these.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2010)

just rep me.
​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 1, 2010)

Few little avatar's I did, if you take em rep + cred me


----------



## Taylor (Sep 1, 2010)

And these 

Sigs


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 1, 2010)

Taking Brook.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 1, 2010)

Better ones, Rep+ cred if take.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 1, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep



Taking, well rep you when I feel like


----------



## Dman (Sep 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.
> ​



afro skeleton was temping but....


----------



## Hinako (Sep 1, 2010)

Taking......


----------



## Sir Crocodile (Sep 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.
> ​



Will rep later. Thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2010)

Red from Pokemon avas?


----------



## Tim (Sep 1, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Tim!!! Now I gotta edit my last post and I'm freakin' 24 hour'ed... 


...Punk.


----------



## PushTab (Sep 1, 2010)

Any samurai champloo avatars?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​


I'll be taking.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2010)

Luffy,Zoro & Sanji Sig: 


just rep for the avy.cred for sig.​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2010)

Bitches, took all of Red-sama 

So again, anymore Red from pokemon avys ?


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ who dis??
taking this :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2010)

^that from hetalia axis power


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2010)

^oh! thanks ;3



Milkshake said:


> Bitches, took all of Red-sama
> 
> So again, anymore Red from pokemon avys ?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Luffy,Zoro & Sanji Sig:
> 
> 
> just rep for the avy.cred for sig.​



takin sig thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 2, 2010)

raping you fer this <3 thx


----------



## Brian (Sep 2, 2010)

Rep if taking​


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2010)

ooh mine plz.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep for the avy.cred for sig.​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## SweetMura (Sep 2, 2010)

Juli said:
			
		

> Mia posted right after Kazehana posted the avy, i.e. making it pretty clear that she took it. Besides, Mia is already using the avy. You could use it when she's not using it anymore.





			
				Mia said:
			
		

> wait, what? repping doesn't hurt, you'll live.
> and well, maybe you should start reading what people write in this thread, it's pretty useful, you know.


Okay, whatever :/. Oh human! *shrug*


----------



## valerian (Sep 2, 2010)

Stock for this?


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> Rep if taking​



I'm taking this ava thanks brain


----------



## Tim (Sep 2, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 2, 2010)

Any Code Geass?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 2, 2010)

-Rep-​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2010)

fem America or fem England please 


hetalia characters but gender bend XD


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

just rep me.

​


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 2, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 2, 2010)

taking this one, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2010)

is this America if soo MINE


----------



## Hustler (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2010)

Rep and credit.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 2, 2010)

taking this one too, thanks


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [


Taking this. 



ane said:


> ​



And this.


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 2, 2010)

Taking also, done and done.


----------



## Z (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian said:


> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 2, 2010)

damn beat me to it 
thanks


----------



## kyochi (Sep 2, 2010)

Taking. Will also credit when I use, Darth.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 2, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rep and credit.



Ooooo. I'll be taking this.



Rep please.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2010)

Rep please


----------



## Raizen (Sep 2, 2010)

ane said:


> More avas, someone please stop me





Taking


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 2, 2010)

Ichigo's new look avys?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 2, 2010)

ane said:


> I need a new hobby


 taking


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2010)

stock please, will rep


----------



## Horan (Sep 2, 2010)

rep or cred if taking, either way is fine.


​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

Luffy,Kid & Law Sig: 
just rep me.
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



derp        **


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2010)

​


----------



## Soldier (Sep 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.
> ​



Mine, danke.


----------



## Motive (Sep 2, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> rep or cred if taking, either way is fine.
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2010)

are their anymore genderbender hetalia US or UK please


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> [
> 
> Luffy,Kid & Law Sig:
> just rep me.
> ...






________________________________________
Taking.


----------



## Vix (Sep 2, 2010)

rep if taking.


----------



## Vix (Sep 2, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## santanico (Sep 2, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking



nice, taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 2, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep.​



i'll take all three 

stock for the first :33


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

*rep please, credit is optional*​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2010)

[EDITTTT]

Mines plsss<3


----------



## Motive (Sep 3, 2010)

just rep


----------



## KohZa (Sep 3, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 3, 2010)

rep and cred.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please, credit is optional*​



Mien. 

10char


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 3, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



omg cute lil librarian. I'll take this


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> rep and cred.


taking this!  +rep as soon as I can because I gave out too much.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 3, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



My greatest weakness. I'll be taking.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please, credit is optional*​



yes thank you


----------



## Taylor (Sep 3, 2010)

Just some sigs, rep me if you take ??​


----------



## tyomai (Sep 3, 2010)

taking this


----------



## KohZa (Sep 3, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Invidia (Sep 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please, credit is optional*​



Do want......


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional.***​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 3, 2010)

Stealing this, thanks Han. 
And of course, I must spread.


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

*Hatsune Miku dump, rep.*


----------



## Sine (Sep 3, 2010)

minerr   .


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 3, 2010)

omfgawd


----------



## rice (Sep 3, 2010)

John Carter of Mars said:


> omfgawd



shit sorry, tinypic


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks. I know this isn't a request shop but for some reason, all my requests haven't been done in the shops. I guess everyone is busy so I'm just looking for something to wear while I wait.





Rep is optional - credit is mandatory.


----------



## Tim (Sep 3, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine       .


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.***​



mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

sigs 







rep optional please cred


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

also set....


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 3, 2010)

hetalia avys


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

MINE                              



also


----------



## santanico (Sep 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Crayons (Sep 4, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional.*​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 4, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.*​



WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO ME T________T I FEEL SO SPOILED BUT OM NOM NOM


----------



## Hustler (Sep 4, 2010)

If you had my love and I gave you all my *rep*, would you comfort me? tell me baby!!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 4, 2010)

rep and credit please​

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



this one, thank you :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 4, 2010)

Hetalia Sig: 


just rep me.​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.*​



have to spread ... but i shall rep as soon as possible <3


ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​


takenz...


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


> If you had my love and I gave you all my *rep*, would you comfort me? tell me baby!!


Taking.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 4, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.*



so cute. taking and crediting for sure <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



taking          yo


----------



## arc (Sep 4, 2010)

Agent said:


> just rep~



I'll take thanks X


----------



## Invidia (Sep 4, 2010)

Taking this one. Thanks.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Horan (Sep 4, 2010)

Gaga and blah, rep please <3




​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 4, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## Hinako (Sep 4, 2010)

taking....


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep​



Taking this one.


----------



## dhbwdhf (Sep 5, 2010)

avatars Njie Hyuga Please


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 5, 2010)

*rep. *cred would be nice but its optional :}

​


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep. *cred would be nice but its optional :}
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



mine


----------



## Morphine (Sep 5, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep. *cred would be nice but its optional :}
> 
> 
> ​




yes <33333333333333333


----------



## Sunako (Sep 5, 2010)

*stuff I never used.*


*Spoiler*: _SasoDei Set_ 



;




;;;;;


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 5, 2010)

Ah, this is wonderful.


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll take this


----------



## Raizen (Sep 5, 2010)

just rep


​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 5, 2010)

Is it mah burthday.. 

Thanks, Sun!


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Sep 5, 2010)

Raizen said:


> ​



UNFFFF YES. <333 Taking.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 5, 2010)

Rep


----------



## kyochi (Sep 5, 2010)

Damn you, editing my last post.


----------



## SP (Sep 5, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> Gaga and blah, rep please <3
> 
> ​



taking blah :3


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2010)

Raizen said:


> just rep
> 
> ]​



taking  cheryo


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep


so cute,taking


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2010)

X Drake Sig: 


just rep for the avy.cred for sig.​


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep for the avy



Taking Ichigo.


----------



## Horan (Sep 5, 2010)

just rep if taking :3



​


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 5, 2010)

Raizen said:


> just rep
> ​



Mien.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep



Taking this one.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking these


----------



## H a r u (Sep 6, 2010)

​
Just Rep


----------



## H a r u (Sep 6, 2010)

Avi Dump 2  just rep


​


----------



## Crayons (Sep 6, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional.

no, i don't have the stocks*​


----------



## Muse (Sep 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> no, i don't have the stocks*​



I'll take this, thank you


----------



## Explosives (Sep 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> no, i don't have the stocks*​



I'll take this c:


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> no, i don't have the stocks*​



TY!!!  <3
edit:gotta spread -___-
editedit: 24'd -_____- (OMG FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER!!)


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 6, 2010)

rep only​​


----------



## firefist (Sep 6, 2010)

rep only.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



I'll take this since no one else has  

need to spread tho


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2010)

So shameful, The way I avatar-whore.


----------



## Lupin (Sep 6, 2010)

Firefist said:


> rep only.



Will do. I'm 24'd. I'll do it later.



Kyochi said:


> So shameful, The way I avatar-whore.



I love the way you whore.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2010)

*SPAMAGE*

;;;;;;;;;​


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2010)

*dont go I has moar.*

;;;;;;;;​


----------



## Sunako (Sep 6, 2010)

*last bunch*

;;;;;;
​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ;;;;;;
> 
> ​



yoink! <33333333333


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



MINE  soo nice :33 yes got it before stacy XD


----------



## Raizen (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ;​



Taking


----------



## Muse (Sep 6, 2010)

Omg haha...yes plz


----------



## Okami (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​




Taking.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

anybody have any really good Jiraiya sets?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ;;
> ​


taking,awesome!!!


----------



## Horan (Sep 6, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ;​



yes plz          .


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 6, 2010)

NEEDS MOAR ICHIRUK


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 6, 2010)

Agreed and GrimmNel and NaruSaku and Kushina


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 6, 2010)

anybody still have any jiraiya sets?... perhaps...


----------



## Vix (Sep 6, 2010)

rep if taking.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 6, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking.



this is mine


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

USUK set


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking.



MINE


----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2010)

Jesus, this is fucking dirty. 

And I like it. Taking Sun, but I gotta spread.


----------



## Vix (Sep 6, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Vix (Sep 6, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Vix (Sep 6, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Vix (Sep 6, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 6, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking


Yoink.


----------



## Sima (Sep 6, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking



I'll take these two :3


----------



## Soldier (Sep 6, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> sigs
> 
> 
> rep optional please cred



THESE ARE MINE FFFFFFF.
Stock for the sig?


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 6, 2010)

taking thx btw do you know what shirt this is?


----------



## H a r u (Sep 6, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 6, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just rep


Definitely mine! 

And, I'm done. :ho


----------



## H a r u (Sep 6, 2010)

Another set. Just rep


----------



## Horan (Sep 6, 2010)

just rep please <3

​


----------



## Soldier (Sep 6, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> just rep please <3​



I'ma take, thanks.
/done taking

Urg, spreading time. Double urg, 24'd.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## H a r u (Sep 7, 2010)

ItaSasu stuff  Just rep


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 7, 2010)

this bitch is mine


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 7, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep.​



Mine!


----------



## GlazedIce (Sep 7, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep​



Will rep for stock please(:


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _old_ 








rep/cred is optional.


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2010)

~Rep Only~
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2010)

~Rep Only~
​


----------



## Explosives (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking




hurrr I could'nt resist


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 7, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep.​


Taking these, thanks. Need to spread, will rep ASAP.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok then, that's settled.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking



you obviously know my buttons <3


----------



## SP (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking



takin       :3


----------



## santanico (Sep 7, 2010)

miness :33


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> USUK set



daww you convinced me already repped you 
can I still have the stock?


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2010)

*raep if taking.*

;;;;;;;;;​


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2010)

*raep if taking.*


;;;;;;;;;​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll take this, repping after I spread.


----------



## Vix (Sep 7, 2010)

skip beat~ <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> skip beat~ <3



MINE 

OMG SKIP BEAT


SHIT IM STILL 24 


will rep soon promise


----------



## Vix (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## Vix (Sep 7, 2010)

skip beat, azumanga daioh, and a mix of everything else.


----------



## Vix (Sep 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> MINE
> 
> OMG SKIP BEAT
> 
> ...


it's fine   :]


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep if taking


I'll take this~


----------



## SP (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> skip beat, azumanga daioh, and a mix of everything else.



Gotta spread but I will rep you as soon as I can. :>


----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> skip beat~ <3



i want these


----------



## Zach (Sep 7, 2010)

Taking Need to spread so will rep later.


----------



## pfft (Sep 7, 2010)

and this one.


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 7, 2010)

Vix said:


> skip beat~ <3




Fang you very much 

Edit: fff 24'd, I'll have to come back later


----------



## KohZa (Sep 7, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## stardust (Sep 7, 2010)

No need to credit, but you must rep~.


----------



## stardust (Sep 7, 2010)

No need to credit, but you must rep~.


----------



## Jax (Sep 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Horan (Sep 8, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to credit, but you must rep~.



will be taking this now. :33


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2010)

taking this.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Crayons (Sep 8, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional.

i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



thanks


----------



## Selva (Sep 8, 2010)

I was bored so I made some transparent sigs >.<

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 8, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I was bored so I made some transparent sigs >.<



Taking         .
I need to spread.


----------



## Vix (Sep 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep.​


 :3 miiiine!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Morphine (Sep 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​




thank you Hannahdoll


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



so cute, mine  thank you


----------



## Eki (Sep 8, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> I was bored so I made some transparent sigs >.<
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


ohohohohohoh


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine plz.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


>


taking.


and this, thanx


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 8, 2010)

taking thanks


----------



## Crayons (Sep 8, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional.

i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 8, 2010)

/repped
Thank you


----------



## yes (Sep 8, 2010)

These are kind of better so please credit. Except for the last one and the first one in the second row.


----------



## Z (Sep 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ​



Taking thanks


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 8, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​


Cute and mine.


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ​


Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2010)

taking this ~


----------



## santanico (Sep 8, 2010)

rep/cred optional


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 8, 2010)

Cute and taking <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 8, 2010)

Cristal;34853608

These are kind of better so please credit. Except for the last one and the first one in the second row.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> taking this thanks


----------



## Horan (Sep 9, 2010)

just  rep .

​


----------



## Hustler (Sep 9, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> just  rep .​



Yup Yup         .


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2010)

Just Rep Me


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 9, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> just  rep .
> 
> ​



minee~


----------



## KohZa (Sep 9, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 9, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*[/center]



TAKINGGGG


----------



## Anjo (Sep 9, 2010)

Birth by Sleep avas? Will Rep


----------



## kyochi (Sep 9, 2010)

Damn it Kim.. 



			
				Crayons said:
			
		

>



Taking, thanks Han.


----------



## Death Note (Sep 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional


 

Taking


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 9, 2010)

scott pilgrim avatars anyone?


----------



## Hinako (Sep 9, 2010)

Taking............


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 9, 2010)

Wondering if anybody has any Gantz avatars??  They're difficult to find.


----------



## Anjo (Sep 9, 2010)

i love you


----------



## 666 (Sep 9, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



mine  its beautiful


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 9, 2010)

rep & credit
​


----------



## Anjo (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine,


24 hrd   D:


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 9, 2010)

awesome,taking!


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Damn it Kim..
> 
> 
> 
> Taking, thanks Han.



I already took Ulquiorra, whore bag


----------



## kyochi (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry Starr.  

But hey, you ain't even using it right now, so I'm all set.


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2010)

I will never forgive you 

yeah you are using it already so... xD


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit
> ​



i will take and use these ones.


----------



## pfft (Sep 9, 2010)

I will neg kyochi for you starr... for using your avatar.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 9, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> Wondering if anybody has any Gantz avatars??  They're difficult to find.



supporting that


----------



## Anjo (Sep 9, 2010)

andddddd mine!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional.
> 
> i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


was taken  repped anyhow so next avu i take is repped for <3


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 9, 2010)

taking this




and this


----------



## Horan (Sep 9, 2010)

snatching <3


----------



## Taylor (Sep 9, 2010)

~Just rep~​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 9, 2010)

~Rep~​
Getting rid of this.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

hinata x yuri avys from angel beats PLEASE 

will rep


----------



## Vix (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Vix (Sep 9, 2010)

rep if taking.


----------



## Vix (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Vix (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2010)

Vix said:


>



oooh mine plz.


----------



## Motive (Sep 9, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit​


Taking.


----------



## Rikuto (Sep 9, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep~​
> Getting rid of this.



Mien.

10char


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 9, 2010)

taking


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 9, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> hinata x yuri avys from angel beats PLEASE
> 
> will rep



I tried


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 9, 2010)

taking these /repped


----------



## Vix (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _random sigs_ 












with the last four, I didn't realize I made them too big, I can resize them if you want, but i'm lazy to atm too


----------



## pfft (Sep 10, 2010)

i want this one.. unless i quoted the wrong one.


EDIT: i got the right one.   hey vix im on 24hr atm but i can rep you tomorrow.. or when i am not 24hr


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## Cax (Sep 10, 2010)

taking             .


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 10, 2010)

mine.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 10, 2010)

awww , this is mine


----------



## rice (Sep 10, 2010)

*rep for avas, rep/cred for sigs*


​


----------



## Sunako (Sep 10, 2010)

this too



Also , any IchiHime/Ichigo/Orihime avas?  
or maybe the vampire diaries , am I asking for too much?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> I tried



mine mine mine  thanks


----------



## KohZa (Sep 10, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 10, 2010)

just rep please


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 10, 2010)

just rep please


----------



## Tifa (Sep 10, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​


 
Taking. :33


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

takingthis


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 10, 2010)

taking these <3


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Vix said:


> *Spoiler*: _random sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


snatching this one as well. Thanks will rep.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 10, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 10, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep.​






Frango said:


> ​




Taking them​


----------



## stardust (Sep 10, 2010)

No need to cred, but you must rep~.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks​


thank you <3


----------



## stardust (Sep 10, 2010)

Rep only~.


----------



## Anjo (Sep 10, 2010)

Any Higurashi avas?


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 10, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> just rep please


Mine please.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 10, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


>



Taking these.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 10, 2010)

^ Damn it, I wanted that first one. 



Taking this instead. lol


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


>


taken those ..


----------



## KohZa (Sep 10, 2010)

One Piece Sig: 


just rep for avy.cred for sig.​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks <3

gotta spread dem aids though


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 10, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks



taking these two, thanks mia


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to cred, but you must rep~.



taking, thanx.



eternalrequiem said:


> just rep please



fuck yea


----------



## Juice (Sep 10, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Rep only~.



Taking        .


----------



## santanico (Sep 10, 2010)

set~


----------



## Mihomi (Sep 11, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep for avy.cred for sig.​



Taking


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)

~Rep Only~





​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2010)

*Rep, cred would be appreciated *


Sigs:


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)

~Rep Only~






​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 11, 2010)

eeeek too cute, Kyon, your the best <3

Ilu Kyo <3


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 11, 2010)

Taking                       .


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may I have the stock for this one please? Will repz.


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)

Morphine said:


> may I have the stock for this one please? Will repz.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2010)

*Kurt Cobain*

rep 




​


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> ​


Taking      .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 11, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to cred, but you must rep~.


taking,awesome,repped


----------



## Rima (Sep 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



Taking. 

Also, Stock please. :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 11, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep for avy.cred for sig.



Taking Ace.


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## santanico (Sep 11, 2010)

random stuff


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Sima (Sep 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> random stuff



Mine, mine, mine :33


----------



## Crayons (Sep 11, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 11, 2010)

Crayons said:
			
		

>



Mine.  Thanks.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 11, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> 
> 
> just rep me.​


 


Starr said:


> random stuff


 
taking


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 12, 2010)

taking,thank u so much^^


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 12, 2010)

rep & credit​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 12, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



im taking these two hannah goanna  <3 might have to spread


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 12, 2010)

rep please.credit is optional​


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 12, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> rep please.credit is optional​


stock please? will rep for it :3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 12, 2010)

Taking, thanks ^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 12, 2010)

Mia:


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 12, 2010)

taking this thank you


----------



## Soldier (Sep 12, 2010)

Want. Ain't being used anymore. AIDS'd.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 12, 2010)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## KohZa (Sep 12, 2010)

just rep me​


----------



## Muse (Sep 13, 2010)

<3


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 13, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me​


Taking this, thanks. 

It's taking too long for me to spread, so I'm crediting you instead. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## rice (Sep 13, 2010)

Muse said:


> <3



taking lady gaga


----------



## kyochi (Sep 13, 2010)

I've never used a Gaga avatar, might as well. :33 

EDIT: I'm an idiot. T^T ...Sorry Brandy, I can't rep you just yet. 

Please wait a week for my rep. <3


----------



## Lupin (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll be repping for Kyo. Yeahh.. So i'll just type her name in the rep message for whatever she's taken from you.


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2010)

Some HXH transparent sigs :3

*Spoiler*: __ 






















I couldn't resist making this one =P


Smutty Hinata =P


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 13, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## X-Drake (Sep 13, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep for avy.​



Taking this...Reped...



ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Rep


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

Havent been here for a while.

*Rep please*.


​


----------



## Eki (Sep 13, 2010)

i wantsssssssss


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Havent been here for a while.
> 
> *Rep please*.
> 
> ...


thank you kelseycake


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 13, 2010)

Taking this 



selvaspeedy said:


> Some HXH transparent sigs :3
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 
I will take this one


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 13, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> rep please.credit is optional​


 



Mia said:


> reppu thanks​



taking  ​


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2010)

I made these gifs and was going to use them in my sig but I don't need them any more now. Not sure if I should post them here or not! If not, tell me and I'll remove them >.<

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 13, 2010)

Super Junior Ava's 

*Rep Please* 



​


----------



## Rima (Sep 13, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Super Junior Ava's
> 
> *Rep Please*
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Alice (Sep 13, 2010)

rep if taking ~ credit is optional







rep if taking ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~ credit is optional



taking this one, thank you :33


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking ~ credit is optional
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this one


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 13, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol mine. thank you. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 13, 2010)

stock


----------



## Vix (Sep 13, 2010)

rep//cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 13, 2010)

rep//cred optional​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Vix (Sep 13, 2010)

rep//cred optional​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Super Junior Ava's
> 
> *Rep Please*
> 
> ...



Love ya~


----------



## pfft (Sep 14, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep//cred optional​



NANA!   want these ones


----------



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine         .


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

minessssss...


----------



## Yomi (Sep 14, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


I'll have this one


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 14, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



I'm 24'd but I will remember you when I'm not, for sure. If that's okay.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll take this. looks cool man


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 14, 2010)

Taking this *__*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 14, 2010)

just rep...


----------



## Zach (Sep 14, 2010)

Crayons said:


>



Taking these


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 14, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep//cred optional​



I want this Nana.  <3 thanks


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 14, 2010)

Vix said:


> ​
> rep//cred optional​


 



Starr said:


> ​


 taking


----------



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


Mine.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 14, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



Taking.


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

rep plz​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2010)

One Piece Sig: 


just rep for the avy.cred for sig.​


----------



## Tim (Sep 14, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



Mine.        **


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

rep plz​


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 14, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


Taking.

Epic work.


----------



## South of Hell (Sep 14, 2010)

Taking, cheers


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 14, 2010)

someone make more smoking avas  or of more chicks


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

why don't you?


----------



## kyochi (Sep 14, 2010)

Crayons said:
			
		

>



Thank you, Hannahbanana.


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2010)

just rep.no credit.​


----------



## Hustler (Sep 15, 2010)

Rep if like


----------



## SweetMura (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy shit . Noctis , my handsome prince . He's mine .


----------



## rice (Sep 15, 2010)

*just rep*

​


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 15, 2010)

Taking this~ Will rep! xD


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2010)

~Rep Only~




​


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2010)

~Rep Only~




​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 15, 2010)

wtf, Kyon, you trying to get me in trouble


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

this is nice, I'll take it


----------



## Explosives (Sep 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz



mine


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> why don't you?



I would but I'm on a trip T______T



Starr said:


> ​





thank you starr :3


----------



## Morphine (Sep 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


yes please takenz


----------



## Vix (Sep 15, 2010)

more nana and some emma stone <3333333333



​


----------



## K (Sep 15, 2010)

yes YES!!!!!!


----------



## Selva (Sep 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Soldier (Sep 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> ​



Merci beaucoup.

I would be most pleased to see some China or Korea avatars from Hetalia or Pokemon Black/White avatars. Just sayin'.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## santanico (Sep 15, 2010)

yummy.. mine

damn, got 24 hour'd.
gimme awhile por favor.


----------



## Nuvola (Sep 15, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking~  Could I have the stock if you still have it?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 15, 2010)

Taking.


This too, please.

Will wear both soon...


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 15, 2010)

Vix said:


> more nana and some emma stone <3333333333
> 
> ​


 taking


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 15, 2010)

I'll be taking these, thank you.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 16, 2010)

Rep only


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 16, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> Rep only



Taking these two :3



ZexionAxel said:


> just rep.no credit.​



Taking this one as well.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 16, 2010)

rep only​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 16, 2010)

Taking this dear :33
Thanks


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 16, 2010)

Stock? :33                     .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 16, 2010)

stock:


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2010)

Trigun~​


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2010)

sigs~


----------



## Rima (Sep 16, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking the third.


----------



## Kirin (Sep 16, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> rep only​



I will take it...


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 16, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> rep only​



taking. thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2010)

hetalia and angel beats avy  

specifically yuri , hinata and Romano , England


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2010)

just rep me.
​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 17, 2010)

any cool/scary/b.tchy anime girl avatars pretty please?


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

~Rep Only~




​


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



yes, thank you.


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> ​


awesome,taking


----------



## Clover (Sep 17, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2010)

taking this

taking these as well.


----------



## Tifa (Sep 17, 2010)

JOyce09 said:


> Rep if taking.


 
Taking this one


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 17, 2010)

any ichigo avatars out there?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep me.​


 



Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​
> 
> ​


 


JOyce09 said:


> Rep if taking.


 taking thanks


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 17, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> just rep please



taking this thank you


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## K (Sep 17, 2010)

yoink


this is sol right?

taking anyways


----------



## K (Sep 17, 2010)

rep .


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 17, 2010)

JOyce09 said:


> Rep if taking.


Taking this one~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 17, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking            .


----------



## Lupin (Sep 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> Trigun~​



This is probably my first time taking 3 avvies at once . Taking.


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2010)

Taking these                .


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 18, 2010)

This looks rather nice. I'll have it.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 18, 2010)

~Rep only~​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 18, 2010)

~Rep only~​


----------



## Alice (Sep 18, 2010)

just rep <3


----------



## Tim (Sep 18, 2010)

Mhm.           **


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 18, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep <3



oh yes. mine.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 18, 2010)

reppu thanks​


----------



## Motive (Sep 18, 2010)

Mia said:


> reppu thanks​



Taking .
10 char


----------



## Kenshin (Sep 18, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep only~​


taking this


----------



## Morphine (Sep 18, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep <3


that's pretty

who is she?

and taking


----------



## KohZa (Sep 18, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 18, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​




Thiefed.

I'll have to spread, since I just took your other avatar yesterday. ​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

ritsu avys please


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 18, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​


Mine please. :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2010)

Taking this one.  :33


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2010)

taking, thanks babe


----------



## Mihomi (Sep 19, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep <3



Taking this thx :33


----------



## Morphine (Sep 19, 2010)

Mihomi said:


> Taking this thx :33



this has been taken already, previous page.


----------



## Mihomi (Sep 19, 2010)

Morphine said:


> this has been taken already, previous page.



Really? My bad then


----------



## Mihomi (Sep 19, 2010)

This time it's mine ! Taking :33


----------



## Lupin (Sep 19, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep only~​



Pokeyman .

Taking.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 19, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

~Rep only~​


----------



## Rima (Sep 19, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 19, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking. :33


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

~Rep and cred~


----------



## K (Sep 19, 2010)

takingtakingtakingtakingtaking


----------



## colours (Sep 19, 2010)

just rep, credit if you feel necessary ~
(more to come)​


----------



## Kirin (Sep 19, 2010)

colours said:


> just rep, credit if you feel necessary ~
> (more to come)​



I will take this one...


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 19, 2010)

colours said:


> just rep, credit if you feel necessary ~
> (more to come)​



thanks colours. your avas are great ~
and more to come yay


----------



## colours (Sep 19, 2010)

glad you guys like :3~





and a set



rep if taking, credit if you feel necessary ~​


----------



## Liebgotts (Sep 19, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you guys like :3~
> 
> 
> 
> rep if taking, credit if you feel necessary ~​



I'll take this. :33 Thank you.


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 19, 2010)

colours said:


> glad you guys like :3~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking these two as well :}


----------



## colours (Sep 19, 2010)

rep if taking, credit if you feel necessary ~​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks. Someone rill rep you guys soon for me. :/


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 19, 2010)

minessss


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2010)

taking :33


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

~Rep & cred~​


----------



## Juice (Sep 19, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 19, 2010)

Aye, is it too much to ask for you to remove the border from the second one?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> Aye, is it too much to ask for you to remove the border from the second one?



Nope it's okay. Be one minute, ill vm you.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep and cred~



Mine


----------



## Taylor (Sep 19, 2010)

~Rep and cred~​


----------



## Crayons (Sep 19, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 19, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



taking :33


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you very much, dear.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



Taking this one.


----------



## asha3 (Sep 20, 2010)

+rep if you feel like it.


----------



## Explosives (Sep 20, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep and cred~​



mine


----------



## Morphine (Sep 20, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



thank you Hanners


----------



## Emily (Sep 20, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep and cred~​



Taking this one!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't think anyone took this


----------



## kyochi (Sep 20, 2010)

Crayons said:
			
		

>



*Sigh* 
Gonna have to delete sum past avaturs.  Thank you Han.


----------



## Shika (Sep 20, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep only~​



Taking these instead.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 20, 2010)

Yui K-on Sig: 


just rep me.​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 20, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~*​


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 20, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



I love this, taking. Can I have the stock as well, please?


----------



## Lupin (Sep 21, 2010)

Taking         .


----------



## Explosives (Sep 21, 2010)

darn you, Chrome D:


I'll take this for my set instead c:
you're so awesome, Starr


----------



## Sunako (Sep 21, 2010)

Taking <3


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~*​


----------



## K (Sep 21, 2010)

can i haz the stox for these?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 21, 2010)

taking


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 21, 2010)

Any Luffy avatars?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Any Luffy avatars?



*There*


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2010)

Kay said:


> can i haz the stox for these?



here you go


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 21, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



taking these thanks


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2010)

taking dis..


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 21, 2010)

pretty chicks. *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. 


​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 21, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~*​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 21, 2010)

Confetti said:


> pretty chicks. *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


yes thank you


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 21, 2010)

Aye said:


> *~Rep and cred~*​]



Taking, thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 21, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Yamamoto Set_ 









*rep only*


----------



## Dagor (Sep 21, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking these.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks      !


----------



## rice (Sep 22, 2010)

*two senior avas*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 22, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



repped,thanx honey^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 22, 2010)

rep and cred please​


----------



## pfft (Sep 22, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> [/CENTER]



i will use this one.. wahts it from cuz it loks badadss


----------



## Sumon (Sep 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking, thanks


----------



## Alice (Sep 22, 2010)

Some sexy smoking ~



just rep ~


----------



## kyochi (Sep 22, 2010)

Taking.  

Though I'm 24 hour'ed. I'm sorry Alice, I'll rep when I can.


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> Some sexy smoking ~
> 
> 
> 
> just rep ~



OMG SMOKERS SAKJDHASDFHGAKJSHDKAJSHD I WANT I WANT I WANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

edit: gotta spread >____>

PS: AND I AM GOING TO USE THESE AVAS SO DON'T YOU DARE TAKE THEM COS OF THAT 48 HOUR RULE THING  i know u


----------



## Shiranui (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, I'll have this.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 22, 2010)

got more smokes, Alice?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 22, 2010)

*~Cred and rep~​*


----------



## Zach (Sep 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> ~



Taking


----------



## Morphine (Sep 22, 2010)

Aye said:


> *~Cred and rep~​*



stock please.


----------



## Motive (Sep 22, 2010)

Taking .
10char


----------



## KohZa (Sep 22, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 22, 2010)

Any Kizaru avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Sep 22, 2010)

only 2 of them


----------



## Raizen (Sep 22, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 23, 2010)

Aye said:


> *~Rep and cred~*​



Who is she?


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

*juuuust rep*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

rep plz


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> only 2 of them




thanks rep when i can ~


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

Any Future Trunks avys?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: __





I FUCKING HATE YOU  and just rep you  


mine


----------



## Emily (Sep 23, 2010)

Aye said:


> *~Cred and rep~​*



Taking these thanks

Will rep once I've spread myself around


----------



## Emily (Sep 23, 2010)

I also want this :3


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Lupin (Sep 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​




i cant see them


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

^yeah same here


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.



Taking            .


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll take this.


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Any Future Trunks avys?


----------



## Morphine (Sep 23, 2010)

omygosh yes <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

any more badass Ai avys


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

any vampire girls? 
or vampire knight avys? yuuki?
pretty please ^^


----------



## valerian (Sep 23, 2010)

Taking this, thanks


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 23, 2010)

just rep cred for siggy

siggy:


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~​*


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Rep Please*


​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 23, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *Rep Please*​



This one thanks. I'll remember to rep you because I'm 24'd :I


----------



## Shagia Frost (Sep 23, 2010)

*Just some cat gifs*

*Just rep please​*​


----------



## Sine (Sep 23, 2010)

Miiiiiiine


----------



## Aiku (Sep 23, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> just rep cred for siggy



Taking this.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2010)

*Just rep*
​


----------



## Enigma (Sep 23, 2010)

Stock                      ?


----------



## Taylor (Sep 23, 2010)

*Some Hayley Williams avy's, rep and cred.*​


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

just rep me<3


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

^^Stock please???


----------



## Eki (Sep 23, 2010)

There is no stock, was rendered when i found it


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 23, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking the Rukia one.


----------



## santanico (Sep 23, 2010)

Eki said:


> There is no stock, was rendered when i found it



So you really didn't do anything to it besides resizing it? meh whatever.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 23, 2010)

asking again



Aye said:


> *~Rep and cred~*​



Who is she?


----------



## Eki (Sep 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> So you really didn't do anything to it besides resizing it? meh whatever.



Resizing and boasting the colors up with a tad exposure


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 24, 2010)

*case closed/magic kaito*
​


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2010)

Taking             .


----------



## Taylor (Sep 24, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> asking again
> 
> 
> 
> Who is she?



Um it's a random character, don't think it's an actual character.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 24, 2010)

naruto | rep and credit not required.


*Spoiler*: __ 










​


​


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> just rep me<3



taking it still.




rep/cred optional


----------



## Tres (Sep 24, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> rep and cred please​



I think nobody took this one


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2010)

Mia said:


> *case closed/magic kaito*
> ​



OHHH FUCK MINE 

ai looks wicked in the third one


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Eternity (Sep 24, 2010)

>



Stock please!  (not taking these avys, just want the stocks, will rep)


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2010)

^sorry i don't save stock anymore.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 24, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ^sorry i don't save stock anymore.



Aww, ok..  Do you remember where you found them?


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2010)

^i'll pm  you.


----------



## K (Sep 24, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



taking the 4th,

sorry i can't quote it out, i'm posting from my ps3.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 24, 2010)

do want


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

rep/cred


----------



## Sunako (Sep 25, 2010)

taking :3


----------



## Selva (Sep 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 25, 2010)

Aye said:


> *~Rep and cred~​*



takin this one


----------



## Rima (Sep 25, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> *Rep Please*
> 
> ​



Taking       .


----------



## Sumon (Sep 25, 2010)

Any Suigetsu avas/sets? :ho


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 25, 2010)

Aye said:


> *~Rep and cred~​*



taking thanks <3


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Any Suigetsu avas/sets? :ho


----------



## K (Sep 25, 2010)

nostalgic sasuke avas?


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2010)

just rep me.oh btw i don't save stock anymore.​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 25, 2010)

Alright-o, I'll take-o.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

whoa your avys are amazing O___O

gotta spread & editing last post


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 25, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Is this Sauce? Will rep for stock, source, and ava


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 25, 2010)

^It is. He doesn't save stocks so here:


It was in the Sasuke FC. Dunno the source, probably Pixiv.


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 25, 2010)

Squalo?  taking, thanks.


----------



## Table (Sep 25, 2010)

Aye said:


> ~Rep and cred~​



Ooooh, is it okay to take this but use it on another forum?  I'll rep and can still cred ;3


----------



## Sumon (Sep 26, 2010)

Aye said:


> Another trans, rep and cred if take



I'm taking this from 41st page. :ho Thanks

Thanks :ho I'l rep you soon, have to spend some rip first


----------



## Hustler (Sep 26, 2010)

Just rep would do


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 26, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Tawwkiinn'


----------



## Sunako (Sep 26, 2010)

yes plz.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

just rep me.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 26, 2010)

rep and cred​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 26, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~​*​


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2010)

rep if taking any :33 credit is appreciated nonetheless >,<


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any :33 credit is appreciated nonetheless >,<



this one, Alice, thanks a lot


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you Leo.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 26, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep would do



taking this one, thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 26, 2010)

*Rep Please*


​


----------



## santanico (Sep 26, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


>



taking, thanks.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 26, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any :33 credit is appreciated nonetheless >,<



mine


----------



## Horan (Sep 26, 2010)

*just rep for now. <3*
​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 26, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## K (Sep 26, 2010)

taking          .


----------



## Taylor (Sep 26, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~​*​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2010)

*just rep *​


----------



## 【Temari】 (Sep 26, 2010)

Just practicing borders..

just rep


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 26, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> ​


Taking.



ZexionAxel said:


> ​


Taking.​


----------



## Enigma (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow amazing. Taking.


----------



## Table (Sep 26, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep for now. <3*
> ​




Taking, so cute <3


----------



## Hustler (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Lupin (Sep 27, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep for now. <3*​




Taking. Thanks. And i'll take whatever you make Jed


----------



## Explosives (Sep 27, 2010)

*@Chr?me *how dare you always beat me to those awesomesauce avys? 
nah, I'm just playing 


but stocks please?


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 27, 2010)

taking this one :3


and this


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 27, 2010)

*Rep is essential, credit is optional but appreciated.*​


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 27, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Rep is essential, credit is optional but appreciated.*​


I'll take this.


----------



## Kamina (Sep 27, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Rep is essential, credit is optional but appreciated.*​



Kamina is mine


----------



## Dagor (Sep 27, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Rep is essential, credit is optional but appreciated.*




I will take this


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Rep is needed, cred is optional.


----------



## Rima (Sep 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep would do



Taking!


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 27, 2010)

Taking. :>


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 27, 2010)

*rep.* cred would be cool potatoes :}
​


----------



## cheshire cat (Sep 27, 2010)

​


----------



## Taylor (Sep 27, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2010)

Minato/Kushina (pairing and separately) avys? :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 27, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Raizen (Sep 27, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking 

More Death Note avatars please.


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Horan (Sep 27, 2010)

*I don't think I did too good with these, but just rep if taking please. *
​


----------



## Vix (Sep 28, 2010)

rep - cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 28, 2010)

rep - cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 28, 2010)

rep - cred optional
​


----------



## Vix (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _random pokemon sets_ 

















rep - cred optional
you can mix and match or take what ever you like whether it be avy or sig
​


----------



## Vix (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _random sig_ 







rep - cred is optional​


----------



## rice (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep - cred optional



thanks


----------



## Ryan (Sep 28, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *I don't think I did too good with these, but just rep if taking please. *​


sdfdsfsdfdsfdfdsf


----------



## pfft (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep - cred optional​



i like and want these ones.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 28, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Please rep. Credit is optional.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 28, 2010)

thank you :3


----------



## Lupin (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks         .


----------



## Horan (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep - cred optional​



 gossip girl! taking


----------



## Juice (Sep 28, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep - cred optional​





Amarantha said:


> *I don't think I did too good with these, but just rep if taking please. *​


taking these, thanks :3


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)

cute! mine.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 28, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



taking,thanx ^^


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 28, 2010)

Miiiiinesssss :3


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> ​



taking  will rep


----------



## izzyisozaki (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> ​
> rep - cred optional





Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



Taking, Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

NS set 

nothing really just cred...would be nice..


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

Izzy i VM the stock


----------



## KohZa (Sep 28, 2010)

just rep if taking.
​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 28, 2010)

weird Sasuke sig
just cred. rep is optional.


----------



## Soldier (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep - cred is optional​





Vix said:


> rep - cred optional
> ​



I'll be taking these. C:


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 28, 2010)

stock  and taking 

also kaito kid avys or haibara ai (miyano shiho ) avys please


----------



## Raizen (Sep 28, 2010)

Taking 

Could I please have the stock?


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah gimme a sec guys 


*Spoiler*: _ari_ 



this is what I used


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Sep 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



taking thanks <3


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 28, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep me.​


 



Crayons said:


> ​
> 
> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


 
 taking thanks


----------



## arc (Sep 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> [/CENTER]



Taking 

...whenever I'm here I get so tempted to take it all...


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Sep 28, 2010)

fuck you Arc AND Kagu 

stock for YahikoxKonan plz


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)

^Here ya go


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 28, 2010)

Sooooooo adorable, thanks ^^


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

^ lol thought it was Nardo and Konan at 1st



Starr said:


> ​



Thanks


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 28, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Jackums (Sep 28, 2010)

​
Just rep~


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2010)

Vix said:


> ​



taking pek


----------



## KohZa (Sep 28, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2010)

taking this.


----------



## Sumon (Sep 28, 2010)

Taking :ho Thanks :ho:ho:ho


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not? thank you :33


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn you Steph for making Megan Fox avas aswell


----------



## kyochi (Sep 29, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

>



Ok, I'll be taking.


----------



## rice (Sep 29, 2010)

​


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

​


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

​


----------



## pfft (Sep 29, 2010)

Jackums said:


> /Jackk_15/Icons/20-1.png[/IMG]​





Jackums said:


> ​



these ones will be mine.


----------



## Alice (Sep 29, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Sunako (Sep 29, 2010)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIINE


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 29, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



so cute,taking,will rep soon ne^^


----------



## dhbwdhf (Sep 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking 

Could I please have the stock?


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 29, 2010)

*case closed/ nadia/ hetalia*

​


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

Hibari Set:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Just rep


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

Just rep, cred optional.​


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

Just rep, cred optional.​


----------



## Lupin (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice. Taking.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 29, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Just rep, cred optional.​





Jackums said:


> Just rep, cred optional.​



Taking them


----------



## santanico (Sep 29, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> Taking
> 
> Could I please have the stock?


It didn't come from a stock.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 29, 2010)

just rep please​​


----------



## Vix (Sep 29, 2010)

Jackums said:


> ​


MINE!


Jackums said:


> Just rep, cred optional.​


I was about to make these since I had the stock for them


----------



## Nightshade (Sep 29, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​


Taking this one~


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Sep 29, 2010)

Taking this


----------



## K (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Sep 29, 2010)

i'll be taking this off your hands, in no more than 48hrs


----------



## ~Namine (Sep 29, 2010)

Takeingg


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2010)

Taking pek


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking.


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

Just rep, cred optional.​


----------



## Jackums (Sep 29, 2010)

Just rep, cred optional.​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Just rep, cred optional.​



taking


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Just rep, cred optional.​



Taking this.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 29, 2010)

Red from Pokemon avvys? :33

Mines please <3


----------



## Aiku (Sep 29, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking this too.

Must spread


----------



## Z (Sep 29, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking Shanks thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

taking  


i edit my post


----------



## On and On (Sep 29, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



sixth one!


----------



## Sine (Sep 29, 2010)

mine     .


----------



## Hustler (Sep 29, 2010)

Rep should do


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

taking this.


----------



## Jackums (Sep 30, 2010)

Rep for avs, credit&rep for sig.​


----------



## Jackums (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Set_ 









*Spoiler*: _Pokemon Set_ 








Rep for avs, credit&rep for sig.​


----------



## Jackums (Sep 30, 2010)

Rep for avs, credit&rep for sig.​


----------



## South of Hell (Sep 30, 2010)

Taking, cheers.


----------



## Becko (Sep 30, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 30, 2010)

Jackums said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pokemon Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine. 



































.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

just rep


----------



## kyochi (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll take this, thank you. <3


----------



## Rima (Sep 30, 2010)

Jackums said:


> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

*rep plz.*

​


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2010)

*rep plz.*


----------



## Anjo (Sep 30, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep should do


 oh yea.

<33 Reps


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2010)

just rep me.  ​


----------



## K (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn you Hustler!
24'd 

*EDIT;*
DROPPED FOR VIX


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

*spam*





rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## K (Sep 30, 2010)

TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKINGU


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Fin (Sep 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


Taking     .


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 30, 2010)

cuuuute. mines :33


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 30, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​



MINE MINE MINE pek


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _k-on sets_ 







random sig:



rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 30, 2010)

Kimi Ni Todoke avys? Preferably Chizu or Sawako.
Or Suzumiya Haruhi? Preferably long-haired Haruhi.


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

rep | cred optional​


----------



## Vix (Sep 30, 2010)

*/done*





rep | cred optional​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 30, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​



god dammit i want these


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 30, 2010)

Taking. :33


----------



## KohZa (Sep 30, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Zach (Sep 30, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2010)

Yarg. Here ye go. 



EDIT: Wow I thought 100x100 was senior size  I'll make more 150x150 later..


----------



## Sumon (Oct 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



stock, please?


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



Taking.  

Will rep after I spread.


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

rep/cred~


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 1, 2010)

Taking


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2010)

*awesome trio set*


​rep and cred please


----------



## Morphine (Oct 1, 2010)

Vix said:
			
		

> rep | cred optional​



yes thank you <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 1, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​



taking,repped,thank u!!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Oct 1, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> taking pek



Hello, I had taken the first one you quoted already in case you mind sharing.


merci.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 1, 2010)

i'll take this.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 1, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.





Vix said:


> rep | cred optional


     .

taking


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

*rep & cred*


*
Some random anime sig: (You might know it yourself, but I just rendered a random picture i found)
*


----------



## Tim (Oct 1, 2010)

~Rep Only~




​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you Timmers.


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> ​



Taking. <3


----------



## K (Oct 1, 2010)

Vix said:


>



Taking but 24'd until this afternoon. :33


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 1, 2010)

Vix said:


> ​
> rep | cred optional


 



Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​



 taking thanks​


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll take this


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​



These too, if they're not taken~


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2010)

black rock shooter  anime set


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 1, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2010)

bleach set 

ichiruki


----------



## Lupin (Oct 2, 2010)

​
just rep.


----------



## Lupin (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Transparent signature_ 





​




I'm quite new to rendering, so it doesn't really seem smooth.

just rep.


----------



## Liebgotts (Oct 2, 2010)

Chrøme said:


> just rep.



taking      .


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> ​
> just rep.



taking~


----------



## kyochi (Oct 2, 2010)

lets do it


----------



## Enigma (Oct 2, 2010)

WANT


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 2, 2010)

Taking, merci 

Edit: damn, wait 24h >.<


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## rice (Oct 2, 2010)

*hatsune miku set*


​
rep/cred?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 2, 2010)

any cool and cute C.C. avatars?


----------



## Tres (Oct 2, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​





Vix said:


> ​



Thank you, they're lovely


----------



## Rima (Oct 2, 2010)

Vix said:


> rep | cred optional​



Taking. :33


----------



## Hustler (Oct 2, 2010)

Just rep

​


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Taking!


----------



## LBFanGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

pek Do you have the original pic of this?


----------



## Rima (Oct 2, 2010)

Inuyasha/Kagome avas?


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 2, 2010)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  

Don't quite remember if I posted these before, but w/e.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 2, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> Don't quite remember if I posted these before, but w/e.



I'll take this off your hands.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll take this.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 2, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> Don't quite remember if I posted these before, but w/e.



This thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 2, 2010)

miku sets


----------



## Raizen (Oct 2, 2010)

ane said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 2, 2010)

Kagura said:


> miku sets



Taking this set.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Holy shit, mine


----------



## Mαri (Oct 2, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;
> 
> Don't quite remember if I posted these before, but w/e.



Taking this .


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2010)

taking this.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 2, 2010)

........​


----------



## Sunako (Oct 2, 2010)

..
.

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 








*Spoiler*: _IshiHime_


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep





Sunako said:


> .​


Taking these. :33


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Rep please :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2010)

and this....


----------



## K (Oct 2, 2010)

Can we giveaway gifs?




​


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep



Omg so cute   but someone already took it.  





Also posting a cute set.  :33


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 2, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Anjo (Oct 2, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Omg so cute  but someone already took it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
taking          .


----------



## Taylor (Oct 2, 2010)

*~Rep and cred~​*​


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2010)

Zombiechu set, Rep please.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 2, 2010)

~M~ said:


> Don't quite remember if I posted these before, but w/e.



Danke                   <3


----------



## Death Note (Oct 2, 2010)

Kay said:


> Can we giveaway gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking this :3


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2010)

Kagura said:


> miku sets



Taking.


----------



## Kirin (Oct 3, 2010)

Just rep, please... 


​


----------



## rice (Oct 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Hustler (Oct 3, 2010)

​


----------



## valerian (Oct 3, 2010)

Kay said:


> ​



Taking this. 

I'll have to rep you later Kay


----------



## Javs (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Bart (Oct 3, 2010)

*Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


----------



## Bart (Oct 3, 2010)

*Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 3, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep.



This I must have.



~M~ said:


> ; ;
> 
> Don't quite remember if I posted these before, but w/e.



Taking my lovely.


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 3, 2010)

;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  ;  

rep if you can


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 3, 2010)

Taking this one 


My giveaways:


----------



## Rima (Oct 3, 2010)

No Inuyasha/Kagome avys?


----------



## Selva (Oct 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aiku (Oct 3, 2010)

Kay said:


> Can we giveaway gifs?
> ​



Taking this. Must spread.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 3, 2010)

Yoink'd     .


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2010)

Rima said:


> No Inuyasha/Kagome avys?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 3, 2010)

Taking 



selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This too


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


mind if I use this to make an avy?


----------



## Shagia Frost (Oct 3, 2010)

*Just a few sigs :x*

Just rep me if taking, please.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rima (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 3, 2010)

~M~ said:


> ;  ;
> 
> rep if you can



We can reserve things right? If so, reserved. If not, take if you want.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 3, 2010)

Javs said:
			
		

>



Glorious avatars Jav, you should make them more often. <3


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 3, 2010)

Rep if taking lads


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 3, 2010)

Mines <3 Thanks.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 3, 2010)

taking this one


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 3, 2010)

Can I just get the source image for this please? :33


Yes plz. :33


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2010)

*K-ON! Sig:*

Just Rep For avies.cred for sig​


----------



## Lupin (Oct 4, 2010)

~M~ said:


> rep if you can



Will do         .


----------



## rice (Oct 4, 2010)

rep/cred


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

just rep,cred for sets​siggy:


siggy:

set:

set:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lupin (Oct 4, 2010)

Rep​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Just Rep For avies.cred for sig​


taking,repped! thanx


----------



## Chaos (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Rep please :33



Taking            =D


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Rep​



So Kawaiii


----------



## Hustler (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 4, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> [
> 
> *K-ON! Sig:*
> 
> Just Rep For avies.cred for sig​



Taking      .


----------



## Sunako (Oct 4, 2010)

Taking :3


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2010)

taking these


----------



## 666 (Oct 4, 2010)

​​soon I'm back avatars Beelzebub!​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 4, 2010)

666 said:


> ​​soon I'm back avatars Beelzebub!​



bichura  thank you


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 4, 2010)

Sunako said:


> .​[/spoiler]


 




eternalrequiem said:


> just rep
> 
> ​



 taking ​


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 4, 2010)

rep if any


----------



## 666 (Oct 4, 2010)

ane said:


> bichura  thank you



your welcome


----------



## stavrakas (Oct 4, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep if any



Taking, thx!


----------



## kyochi (Oct 4, 2010)

Hustler said:
			
		

>



Alright, imma take these off yur hands leo. thnx


----------



## KohZa (Oct 5, 2010)

just rep me.btw i don't save stock anymore​


----------



## Sumon (Oct 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​



Stock, please


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> Just Rep For avies.cred for sig​



Taking this one.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 5, 2010)

taking, thank you :>


----------



## Liebgotts (Oct 5, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> just rep me.​



okay, i'll take this.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 5, 2010)

mine


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 5, 2010)

reppppp


----------



## X-Drake (Oct 5, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> reppppp



Rep
Taking xD

Post more Law.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 6, 2010)

Any Itachi, Madara, Soul Eater, or High School of the Dead ava/sig would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 6, 2010)

Stock?   .


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 6, 2010)

48 hours bitches



Kagura said:


> bleach set
> 
> ichiruki



And this


----------



## Brian (Oct 6, 2010)

Reps if taking ​


----------



## 666 (Oct 6, 2010)

rep please ​​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you  

Also, 


Thanks!


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 6, 2010)

just rep please​


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 6, 2010)

Rep and Cred for the set




Just rep if you want Avies
--


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2010)

mine


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 6, 2010)

itachi-san  this is mine <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 6, 2010)

​*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes plz. :33


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 6, 2010)

666 said:


> rep please ​​



Dibs on the Sasuke ava.


----------



## Pixie (Oct 6, 2010)

Confetti said:


> ​*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.



Taking, thank you! :3


----------



## KohZa (Oct 6, 2010)

just rtep.btw i don't save stocks.​


----------



## Aiku (Oct 6, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Oct 6, 2010)

ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rep me.btw i don't save stock anymore​


 



ZexionAxel said:


> ​
> just rtep.btw i don't save stocks.​


 taking thanks


----------



## Enigma (Oct 6, 2010)

Taking~


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 6, 2010)

Blackbeard avatars?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 7, 2010)

just rep.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> just rep​



Taking this. repped


----------



## Okami (Oct 7, 2010)

Stock?! Please. .


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 7, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 7, 2010)

took


----------



## Hustler (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## kyochi (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm 24 hour'ed, bro.


----------



## 666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ōkami said:


> Stock?! Please. .



Haha, Naruto calendar 2011, looking, not heavy.


----------



## Okami (Oct 7, 2010)

666 said:


> Haha, Naruto calendar 2011, looking, not heavy.



I see.  Thanks though.


----------



## Alice (Oct 7, 2010)

just rep if taking, credit is up to you


----------



## Sunako (Oct 7, 2010)

yes plz :>


----------



## Raizen (Oct 7, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Taking


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 7, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep if taking, credit is up to you



taking these alice :3 thanks


----------



## Sine (Oct 7, 2010)

miner


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 7, 2010)

Taking the cuteness!


----------



## Dagor (Oct 7, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 7, 2010)

Stock?                        .


----------



## Enigma (Oct 8, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Oct 8, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rtep.btw i don't save stocks.​



I'll snag this.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 8, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Just rep would do



Taking this one 

+rep


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2010)

​


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 8, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking 

Do you want a rep or credit?


----------



## Anjo (Oct 8, 2010)

Any couple avatars? (any paring but Naruto parings are fine :3)


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2010)

yoona said:


> Taking
> 
> Do you want a rep or credit?



i take everything. 

--------







Rep&Credit if taking​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2010)

IchiRuki or Royai anyone??


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> IchiRuki or Royai anyone??




​


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2010)

​


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes plz. pek


----------



## santanico (Oct 8, 2010)

taking this..
you shoulda been faster Moon


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2010)

Aw, mines <3


----------



## Sima (Oct 8, 2010)

any IchiHime?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

any more avys of the ichiruki goodbye seen


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 8, 2010)

*Rep Only*
--


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 8, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Rep&Credit if taking*
> 
> 
> ​




I want  thanks so much​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks, man ! 

Lol, /24 hour'ed. :<


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 9, 2010)

Starr, can you give me the source of this please? It's too small for me to read what it says. :33


----------



## Lupin (Oct 9, 2010)

Screwed up on the borders.. Just rep.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2010)

*Random Marco Set* 





just rep & Cred.​


----------



## rice (Oct 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 9, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> *Random Marco Set*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeeeeeeee, takin bro, thanks, reppin when off 24 man


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 9, 2010)

Can anyone make Karin, Itachi or Sasuke avys, please? 

Will +rep them.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone has halloween set. please. Rep+Credit for sure.


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking

FUCK YOU EVERYONE.

I want



so badly,contact me Milky.


----------



## Anjo (Oct 9, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Screwed up on the borders.. Just rep.


Who cares  They're mine now


----------



## Hustler (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Khyle (Oct 9, 2010)

Taking :33


----------



## Psi Factor (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous. Taking and stock too plz.


----------



## Cyana♥ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Taking  *


----------



## K (Oct 9, 2010)

OH SHIZZLE

taken and rizzlped


----------



## Synn (Oct 9, 2010)

Psi Factor said:


> Gorgeous. Taking and stock too plz.



Here you go:


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Taking
> 
> FUCK YOU EVERYONE.
> 
> ...



you can have it for now


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 9, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


aww ma baby Kim is here!repped thanx!


----------



## Sunako (Oct 9, 2010)

mineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 9, 2010)

ichiruki set 

avys may be taken separately 

but please cred i worked hard at the coloring





coloring


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 9, 2010)

Kagura said:


> ichiruki set
> 
> avys may be taken separately
> 
> but please cred i worked hard at the coloring



Taking,took,taken


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 9, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## kyochi (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, Nel ~ 
Taking. 

EDIT: Fuck, I'm 24 hour'ed, I'm sorry.  I shall rep when I can.


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm taking this.
+Reps
pek

May I know the name of this Beauty also?


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 9, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​


Taking!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Eki (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone have some good street fighter shit?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone have good Tekken shit?


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 9, 2010)

rep/cred is optional.​


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 9, 2010)

Un-need of this avy. Thank you for telling me what anime it was tho.


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 9, 2010)

any fairy tail avas? :33


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2010)

:ho


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2010)

just rep.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> rep/cred is optional.​


Takingggg.


----------



## Zach (Oct 10, 2010)

Taking                        .


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _some sigs..._ 










rep+cred


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.



Taking this one.


----------



## Kiki (Oct 10, 2010)

So mine.


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 10, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



Nel 
Taking~


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

I my me mine


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Asukaaaa


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

Cute asian boys?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 10, 2010)

taking


----------



## Alice (Oct 10, 2010)

some Kuroshitsuji cosplay


----------



## Hustler (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Shika (Oct 10, 2010)

GARP!

Mine mine mine


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

*Hustler, what is the name of this Beauty?*


----------



## 666 (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Mai♥ (Oct 10, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



Taking Chun-Li : 3 Thankyouu.


----------



## Raizen (Oct 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.​



Taking :33


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 10, 2010)

*Just rep*
​


----------



## Stella Loussier (Oct 10, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> ​
> 
> rep/cred is optional.​


taking


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 10, 2010)

Gas Mask Girl Set:


_Just Rep Please. _


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 10, 2010)

*Just rep*​ 
​


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 10, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​





MaCCo said:


> ​



Taking these pek


----------



## Sunako (Oct 10, 2010)

*happy birthday Naruto*


...
......​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 10, 2010)

*Just rep*




​


----------



## Sunako (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 10, 2010)

So many cool avys, will just have to secretly rep and take. 
 

But for now, this will do: 


Thanks.


----------



## K (Oct 10, 2010)

boom boom fire


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2010)

please , Rail Tracer (baccano) avas!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2010)

Raizen said:


> *Just rep*
> 
> 
> ]​



taking


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 10, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


Taking these, thanks. 

+rep'd


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2010)

just rep for avy.​


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2010)

​


----------



## αce (Oct 10, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

​
Just rep


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2010)

*just rep.i don't have the stock anymore.* 
​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> *just rep.i don't have the stock anymore.*
> ​



Mine     <3


----------



## Tomasso (Oct 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> *just rep.i don't have the stock anymore.*
> ​



taking this one


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2010)

^Someone already took that.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2010)

OP set:




Rep+cred


----------



## Juice (Oct 10, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> OP set:



taking                   .


----------



## santanico (Oct 10, 2010)

I shall take dis


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 10, 2010)

Any Jared Leto/30 seconds to mars avys?


----------



## Kiki (Oct 11, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Both mine. 

Any Resident evil/ Ada Wong, Leon S. Kennedy or Wesker icons?


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 11, 2010)

*Just rep*
​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2010)

_*Nami Set*_ 




* 
just rep & cred.i'm done*​


----------



## Soldier (Oct 11, 2010)

Anything on Finland [Hetalia]? :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> *happy birthday Naruto*
> 
> 
> .​



Taking 


This one too


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



blaravgrrgh YES thank you!


----------



## Eki (Oct 11, 2010)

Just rep meh


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Rache (Oct 11, 2010)

Taking          .


----------



## Lupin (Oct 11, 2010)

​
Just rep.


----------



## rice (Oct 11, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> ​
> Just rep.



thanks


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 11, 2010)

*Rep and Cred*




​


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 11, 2010)

Marco from One Piece anyone?


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Hustler (Oct 11, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



I like it and stock too please?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 11, 2010)

Eki said:


> Just rep meh



thanx !!this is so cute


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 11, 2010)

30 seconds to mars, jared leto
rep and cred not needed

*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 11, 2010)

jared leto, emily browning, resident evil - jill valentine set
rep and cred not needed

*Spoiler*: __ 













​


----------



## Anjo (Oct 11, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> ​
> Just rep.


 
These are mine


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 11, 2010)

^ Oh, I see... I'll fix it. ^^


----------



## Sunako (Oct 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Sunako (Oct 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Sunako (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Oct 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## MaCCo (Oct 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 11, 2010)

MaCCo said:


> ​



Taking 

Will rep you when I spread.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


Can I take this one  in 125x125 pixels? .
Will rep+.


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking <3 
Will rep you


----------



## Rima (Oct 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


Mine


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 11, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> Marco from One Piece anyone?



goin to have to agree


----------



## Rima (Oct 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​




Taking. ​


----------



## Table (Oct 11, 2010)

Taking....spanksgiving


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 11, 2010)

OMG!

I want this!

Too bad It's taken by someone.


@Sunako Can you make more Hawt Sakura Avys?
Thanks in advance.



TAKEN!


Edit: +Rep


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Can I take this one  in 125x125 pixels? .
> Will rep+.



yeah sure, gimme a sec.

edit:


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Dibs on the sig. Also, if anyone has any Madara, Sasuke, Itachi, Soul Eater, or High School of the Dead sets they would be greatly appreciated and repped.


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 11, 2010)

Mine 
thankies <3


----------



## Aiku (Oct 11, 2010)

Any more Sasuke, Itachi or Team 7 avatars?


----------



## Sima (Oct 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



I will take this :3


----------



## santanico (Oct 11, 2010)

rep.​


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 11, 2010)

Requesting Hawt/Cute Sakura with nice Lightings and creative like this one :


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 11, 2010)

^Exactly.

Taking:


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2010)

* 
just rep.no i don't have the stock *​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 11, 2010)

Come to papa.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 11, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> *
> just rep.no i don't have the stock anymore*​



Taking, going to spread real quick and rep later

kk i got u


----------



## Jackums (Oct 11, 2010)

Any Sasuke, Kakashi, Kiba, Madara, or Kushina?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2010)

Fairy Tail Set





just rep & cred if taking.
​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



mine       .


----------



## Zach (Oct 12, 2010)

Taking


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I just get the source image for this please?


----------



## rice (Oct 12, 2010)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 12, 2010)

Frango said:


> [sp][/sp]


Thankies. I kinda just repped you a few minutes ago so...>.>


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2010)

Just rep​


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2010)

Just rep​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2010)

Kiki said:


> Just rep​



taking ^^ + rep


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2010)

Just rep​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 12, 2010)

​
Just Rep me :3


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> ​
> Just Rep me :3



Taking   ~


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2010)

taking this.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​





Alice said:


> some Kuroshitsuji cosplay





Kiki said:


> Just rep​



------------------

awesome avas, taking  thanks a lot


----------



## Sunako (Oct 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Sunako (Oct 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2010)

Rep and cred if using. Senior members only.

;;;


----------



## Wez ★ (Oct 12, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​


Taking. :33


----------



## Soldier (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll take this now, thanks. Reppu'd.

PS, Finland from Hetalia, anyone? Maybe some original trio Pokemon?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 12, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Just Rep me :3



Taking


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2010)

will give loads of love to anyone who makes Itachi/Sasuke avys (together)


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 12, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rep and cred if using. Senior members only.
> 
> ;;;



taking thanks, will rep lata


----------



## Erendhyl (Oct 12, 2010)

Taking this one!


----------



## αce (Oct 12, 2010)

Taking. Must spread rep.


----------



## Table (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine!    


Edit:  Bahhhh, I have to spread before repping again.... please remind me if I forget


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking<3///

FFFFFFFF have to spread, sorry love. NVM got you <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 12, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Stock, please.  Will rep.


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2010)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2010)

​


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 12, 2010)

*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 12, 2010)

confettispagetti


----------



## Liebgotts (Oct 12, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes​



this one, thank you. :33


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​





Kαrin said:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Just Rep me :3



Taking. Thank you. <3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

Taking <3 <3


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Taking. Must spread rep.


Someone else already took that one...


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2010)

_Just rep.cred optional._
​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 12, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> ​
> Just Rep me :3



Taking :33


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 12, 2010)

Just Rep Me. ​


----------



## Kiki (Oct 12, 2010)

Just rep~​


----------



## Rache (Oct 12, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes​



Taking


----------



## pfft (Oct 12, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Just Rep Me. ​



I will get someone to rep you.  I want these ones.


----------



## Jackums (Oct 12, 2010)

Stock, please? Will rep.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 12, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Just Rep me :3



Taking this.


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 13, 2010)

me likes~ taking.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



taking thanks


----------



## rice (Oct 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





it would be a crime if no one took this, thanks a lot~


----------



## Anjo (Oct 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> _Just rep.cred optional._
> ​



Oh my god yes.


----------



## Praecipula (Oct 13, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 13, 2010)

​
Just Rep me if you're taking :3


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2010)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 13, 2010)

taking this


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2010)

*Just rep.sry i don't have the stock* *anymore*​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> *Just rep.sry i don't have the stock* anymore​



Mine


----------



## Rache (Oct 13, 2010)

Taking :33 

Edit: 24'd will green after


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 13, 2010)

takingg <3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 13, 2010)

My first giveaway! Just simple avatars since I'm just starting out...




My first sig:


My horrible second sig:


*Rep & Cred Please.*

_Sidenote:_ Does anyone have any recommendations for graphic design programs?


----------



## Lupin (Oct 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Will do       . Mind if I re-contrast is though?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2010)

_^thats fine with me _*

Nagato,Kakuzu,Deidara,Sasori & Itachi Set*


*Spoiler*: __ 







 

*just rep & cred*​


----------



## bangBang (Oct 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Love it. Taking it.
+ rep.


----------



## April (Oct 13, 2010)

snsd/2min/nicole


----------



## kyochi (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks April !


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 13, 2010)

BRS avys  

mainly mato and yomi 

also rin and saber avys please from fate/stay night 

 some 150x200 if you can XD


----------



## KohZa (Oct 13, 2010)

_just rep_​


----------



## Rache (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll have to rep you continuously for a week.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 14, 2010)

Taking


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 14, 2010)

just rep please​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG STOCK  

i love Alice and marisa


----------



## Zach (Oct 14, 2010)

April said:


> ]



Taking


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 14, 2010)

Taking ^^ 

+rep


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 14, 2010)

still no fairy tail? or have i missed it?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 14, 2010)

^same here,ı wish there was some Lucy avys


----------



## Sunako (Oct 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 14, 2010)

​


----------



## Rakiyo (Oct 14, 2010)

Taking the last one


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 14, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​


I'll take this lol


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 14, 2010)

this is funny enough to take


----------



## Aiku (Oct 14, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking these. :ho


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2010)

taking these.

gotta spread, will rep in a bit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 15, 2010)

ill take thanks


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 15, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Dibs on the bottom Naruto Ava(: +rep


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Dibs on the bottom Naruto Ava(: +rep



Your supposed to only quote the one you are taking. Read first post.


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2010)

​


----------



## asha3 (Oct 15, 2010)

​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 15, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



taking thanx!!!


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

*Rep&Credit if taking*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​




i would take this but i would like to see iwasawas face ​


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 15, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Mine now  What anime is this btw?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Rep&Credit if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Mine, thanks


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 15, 2010)

ARGH  I FUCKING LOVE YOU ANE, SUCH HARRY POTTER BLISS ~


----------



## Synn (Oct 15, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Mine, thanks



No problem.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 15, 2010)

​
Just rep me if you take :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 15, 2010)

> Just rep me if you take :3



+rep. I call it(:


----------



## Morphine (Oct 15, 2010)

grabbing this


----------



## Raizen (Oct 15, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Rep&Credit if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Not taking this, but do you have the stock for this?


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 15, 2010)

This is mines <3


----------



## rice (Oct 15, 2010)

​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2010)

Rep & Cred​


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 16, 2010)

Synn said:


> *Rep&Credit if taking*
> 
> 
> ​



Taking! Hells yes. Lots of rep coming you way.

Edit: I have been made aware that this set has been taken, I apologize. I obviously didn't search hard enough to see if anyone had taken it, but if the person who owns it wouldn't mind me using it until they need to please let me know! Thanks~


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 16, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Mine, thanks





PewPewSoulEater said:


> Taking! Hells yes. Lots of rep coming you way.
> 
> Edit: I have been made aware that this set has been taken, I apologize. I obviously didn't search hard enough to see if anyone had taken it, but if the person who owns it wouldn't mind me using it until they need to please let me know! Thanks~




take the set off someone already took it


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Judecious (Oct 16, 2010)

taking this


----------



## 666 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> ​
> Just rep me if you take :3



this is mine


----------



## Synn (Oct 16, 2010)

Raizen said:


> Not taking this, but do you have the stock for this?



Here: 



PewPewSoulEater said:


> Taking! Hells yes. Lots of rep coming you way.
> 
> Edit: I have been made aware that this set has been taken, I apologize. I obviously didn't search hard enough to see if anyone had taken it, but if the person who owns it wouldn't mind me using it until they need to please let me know! Thanks~



Sure, but don't forget to rep for it


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Some random avy's from anime. 


​
Just rep me if you take :3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 16, 2010)

rep and credit for sets,just rep for siggy and avys
set 1

*Spoiler*: __ 







set 2

*Spoiler*: __ 







set 3

*Spoiler*: __ 







siggys

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## yoona00 (Oct 16, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine  

+rep

// EDIT: I gotta spread first, remind me if I haven't rep'd you later ^^


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2010)

_5 Main Heroes Set_ 





just rep & cred​


----------



## Hustler (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 16, 2010)

taking!!! so cute thanx honey
edit noo,have to spread,will rep for sure!!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 16, 2010)

*just rep*




​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 16, 2010)

*just rep*

*Naruto set*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Yamamoto Set*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 16, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## Sunako (Oct 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


Mine, thanks


----------



## Cjones (Oct 16, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> _5 Main Heroes Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.

10char


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 16, 2010)

Takeing.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 16, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Taking these two.


----------



## Liebgotts (Oct 16, 2010)

ane said:


> **



okay I will just go ahead and take these.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 16, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Takes!
 
**


----------



## April (Oct 16, 2010)

amuto/joon/2min/sasunaru


----------



## Raizen (Oct 16, 2010)

*just rep*


*Spoiler*: _Kiba and Akamaru Set_ 










*Spoiler*: _Hibari and Dokuro Set_ 










*Spoiler*: _Itachi Set_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Set_


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 16, 2010)

Synn said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but don't forget to rep for it



Sure thing(:


----------



## Raizen (Oct 16, 2010)

*just rep*


*Spoiler*: _ SasuNaru Set 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _ SasuNaru Set 2_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 16, 2010)

Any Kagutsuchi (from Mai-Hime) avys?


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 16, 2010)

*Rep and Cred if Taking ​*
Pokemon Set

*Spoiler*: __ 



-




God of War Set

*Spoiler*: __ 



-


----------



## santanico (Oct 16, 2010)

taking this


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 16, 2010)

Taking <3 <3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 16, 2010)

Just Rep


----------



## yes (Oct 17, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Reserving these for April. :3


----------



## Rache (Oct 17, 2010)

TAKING :33

do you want cred as well?


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 17, 2010)

aww more cute,cool korean girls avys please?


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just rep.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 17, 2010)

April said:


> amuto/joon/2min/sasunaru



reserving 2min for Kelsey


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 17, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> *Rep and Cred if Taking ​*God of War Set
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking this, thanks!

Will cred when I use.


----------



## Mozu (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, hello there~ Taking the sexgifs.  Ty~


----------



## Aiku (Oct 17, 2010)

Any Sasuke avatars?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 17, 2010)

set..


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 17, 2010)

Taking .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 17, 2010)

Kagura said:


> set..



fuuuuuckkin taking thanks!


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2010)

reo if takin


----------



## Shika (Oct 17, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> reo if takin



Takin'


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> reo if takin



taking, thank you~


----------



## Sima (Oct 17, 2010)

selvaspeedy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking thanks :33


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 17, 2010)

Every time I look at the 2nd one, the more I want it. Even though I know the original source so well. But I can't deny it anymore.

WANTTAKINGKTHXBAI.


----------



## Rima (Oct 17, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> reo if takin



Taking. :33


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2010)

_just rep.i don't have the stock anymore_ ​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 17, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Taking. Ugh 24d 

Will rep when I can.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2010)

_*just rep*_._*i don't have the stock anymore.*_​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 18, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> reo if takin



Taking :33


----------



## Rache (Oct 18, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> _*just rep*_._*i don't have the stock anymore.*_​



mine        :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 18, 2010)

damn, get called out quick


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2010)

Eternal Sonata Set





just rep & cred.​


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 18, 2010)

ane said:


> did you really make those avatars?



but its free

EDIT: okay i remove those now


----------



## Juli (Oct 18, 2010)

It doesn't matter that it's free. You're only allowed to post your original work. Not to mention that claiming rep for the work of others is quite insolent.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 18, 2010)

Juli said:


> It doesn't matter that it's free. You're only allowed to post your original work. Not to mention that claiming rep for the work of others is quite insolent.



if i edit it then post here dous it count as original work?


----------



## Juli (Oct 18, 2010)

No it wouldn't. You should really find your own stocks, from which you crop the avatars. Everyone else also does. 
If you have any further questions, please PM me.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 18, 2010)

K-pop theme


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> K-pop theme


awww awesome,repped ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

another set 

i have a lot of images of these two XD


will make avys of them soon XD


----------



## Sunako (Oct 18, 2010)

UNF MINE YUM.


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 18, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​




I want these too ​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> K-pop theme



Taking :33


----------



## Lupin (Oct 18, 2010)

Just rep.

Feel free to ask if you want a reborder or something.​


----------



## Lupin (Oct 18, 2010)

​


----------



## Lupin (Oct 18, 2010)

Transparency sig, just rep.​


----------



## Explosives (Oct 18, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Just rep.
> 
> Feel free to ask if you want a reborder or something.​



this one please :3
do you have the stock for it?


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 18, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## Soldier (Oct 18, 2010)

Rin/Len Kagamine or Team Rocket, anyone?


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 18, 2010)

Hustler said:


> K-pop theme



Yes, oh yes yes. :33


----------



## Sunako (Oct 18, 2010)

YES THANK YOU


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

hmm i wonder if were allowed to do this 

well i guess i'll be the first

*STOCK DUMP *

do what ever you want(i dont care)


*Spoiler*: __ 
























juli delete it if its not allowed...


----------



## Sima (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll take these, thanks.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Rep & Cred​



Taking. Rep and Cred coming.



EDIT: HAVE TO SPREAD REP FIRST T.T


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 18, 2010)

set doodles

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








rep and cred
happy to reborder or resize


----------



## Kiki (Oct 18, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> just rep​



Mine <3<3<3


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> set doodles
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking the first one. Using it later


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 18, 2010)

*Rep and Cred for set. *​
*Spoiler*: __ 











aiyanah said:


> set doodles
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Do you have the stock for this?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> ^Quote the one your taking.



I said first one and I also repped her saying the Dark Magician One. >_>


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 18, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> I said first one and I also repped her saying the Dark Magician One. >_>


Doesn't matter. You have to quote ONLY the one you're taking; you can't quote the entire post and just say "I want the Xth one". Read the first page.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 18, 2010)

Alice said:


> More rep coming your way<3


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2010)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2010)

rep/cred optional​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 18, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> set doodles
> 
> rep and cred
> happy to reborder or resize



Taking for later. >_>


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

len/rin



sets















rep optional cred would be nice


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 18, 2010)

taking these two 

now I can change my set :33


----------



## kyochi (Oct 18, 2010)

This screams Kyokyo. Arigatō, domodomodomodomo.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 18, 2010)

set

*Spoiler*: __ 







rep and cred


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2010)

_*Just Rep & Cred*_​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 19, 2010)

Rep/Cred Optional


​


----------



## Jackums (Oct 19, 2010)

Anymore Sasuke?


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2010)

Taking this one.

Will rep once I spread.


----------



## rice (Oct 19, 2010)

​


----------



## Leraine (Oct 19, 2010)

rep + cred optional ~


----------



## Rache (Oct 19, 2010)

Leraine said:


> rep + cred optional ~



Taking        :33


----------



## Morphine (Oct 19, 2010)

Leraine said:


> rep + cred optional ~


why thank you <3


----------



## Lupin (Oct 19, 2010)

Quick trans sig. Just rep. Just ask if you want refocus/resize/reborder.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't think anyone took it so mine now, thanks <3


----------



## Hustler (Oct 19, 2010)

K-pop idols male


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> set
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Love this, taking.


----------



## Sine (Oct 19, 2010)

myne      .


----------



## Anjo (Oct 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional​


Mine          <3


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> K-pop idols male



Hi. *yoink* Bai.

24 hour'd.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 19, 2010)

Leraine said:


> rep + cred optional ~



amazing,thanx ^^


----------



## Fran (Oct 19, 2010)

Olaf didn't want his dog cleavage set. 
up for grabs if you want it! rep/credit optional stylo thing


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Rep/Cred Optional
> 
> 
> ​


I'll take these, thnx.


----------



## Fran (Oct 19, 2010)

Another free abortion



​


----------



## pfft (Oct 19, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Another free abortion
> 
> 
> 
> ​



i will use it.


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> just rep​





Stock???


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2010)

​


----------



## Shika (Oct 19, 2010)

mineeeeeeeeee


----------



## Morphine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> K-pop idols male


CHUUUU <3

Taking Bling Bling


----------



## Leraine (Oct 19, 2010)

taking    ~~


----------



## Soldier (Oct 19, 2010)

Kagura said:


> len/rin
> 
> rep optional cred would be nice


Why thank you, madam.
Rep y cred for joo.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Rep/Cred Optional
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh god it's so mine.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2010)

Hustler said:


> K-pop idols male



I love you


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2010)

Just Rep <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 19, 2010)

school vocaloid and SPICE len x rin !


----------



## Soldier (Oct 19, 2010)

Kagura said:


> school vocaloid and SPICE len x rin !



Last post edited, I want this. 
I'll reppu you again later.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 19, 2010)

Any Sasuke/ghost Itachi avys?


----------



## kyochi (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, thank you Lilith ~ 
/deleting last post


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2010)

Just rep~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 19, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Just rep~



Kwang <3 pek


----------



## KohZa (Oct 20, 2010)

any cool luffy avatar?


----------



## rice (Oct 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I'll just snatch this


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 20, 2010)

Taking this 

Also, do you have the stock for the Team 7 avy?


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2010)

this one?


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> this one?



Yep :33
Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



take it.



Starr said:


> this one?



thx...

​


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 20, 2010)

Eki said:


> Stock???



 ...


I will take it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

another set...


----------



## dream (Oct 20, 2010)

Kagura said:


> another set...



Taking.  :33

Will rep when I am not 24'd.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2010)

sets


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








rep and cred :33


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2010)

rep :I


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 20, 2010)

Rep pls


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 20, 2010)

rep if taking!


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 20, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



taking    :33


----------



## αce (Oct 20, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Fran (Oct 20, 2010)

​
Creepy loli set, feel free to take.


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> rep if taking!



taking


----------



## Fran (Oct 20, 2010)

My final abortion  


​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 20, 2010)

just rep.i don't have the stock anymore​


----------



## Zach (Oct 20, 2010)

Taking


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2010)

​


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 20, 2010)

do you have the website (stock source) to those avys, Starr?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 20, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking this. 

Do you have the stock?


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2010)

I got 'em from pixiv


----------



## Aiku (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you very much, Starr.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

set...


----------



## Hustler (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 20, 2010)

Will rep tomorrow Hus.


----------



## rice (Oct 21, 2010)

​


----------



## pfft (Oct 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



I like these two. I am going to use these ones.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2010)

Mine, thanks pek


----------



## asha3 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 21, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Does anyone know what anime this is from? Please?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 21, 2010)

Panty and stocking with garterbelt


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 21, 2010)

asha3 said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Gotta have, this is badass. Thank you.


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 21, 2010)

.Just Rep.​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 21, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​





Taking please.   
Thanks , will rep.


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 21, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> .Just Rep.​



D'aww, yes plz. :33


----------



## kyochi (Oct 21, 2010)

Heh heh, taking this.


----------



## Tim (Oct 21, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 21, 2010)

any luffy from one piece avy?.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2010)

bleach set :33 rep if taking


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2010)

Rep if taking homes


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking homes



taking thank you


----------



## Sine (Oct 21, 2010)

mien    then


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 22, 2010)

rep pls


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2010)

any rin len avy  (except the ones i made)


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 22, 2010)

Any Kagura (from Gintama) or 'Hakuouki: Shinsengumi Kitan' avy's? :33

Will rep of course.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​





mine  thank you


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 22, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking homes


taking so awesome thanx
and this 


Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



thanx


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

​


----------



## Jax (Oct 22, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking homes



Thank you.


----------



## Rache (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## Tim (Oct 22, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 22, 2010)

Fine fine Tim, taking dis. 
Of course, I'll delete the post where I last took sum of yous avys


----------



## Hustler (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2010)

these are hot. taking and raeping


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for more ​


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for more ​


----------



## santanico (Oct 22, 2010)

awesome, and I'm done for today :33


----------



## Judecious (Oct 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 22, 2010)

^ You can only take up to 3 items in one day. Meaning one set and an avatar, 3 sigs, 3 avatars, two sigs an an ava, 3 avas and a sig


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for more ​


----------



## valerian (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

Taking <3 pek


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



Taking these. + rep


----------



## Dagor (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



I will take that.


----------



## Zach (Oct 22, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



taking  thanks so much

24d at the moment, will rep you when I can


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for more ​


----------



## rice (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



                                    mine.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 22, 2010)

I like this. :3


----------



## Slayz (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Mind telling us where's that ridiculously hot blonde from?


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for more ​


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



Mine. <3 I just repped you, but hopefully when I spread a bit I can do it again.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 22, 2010)

​
Rep <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2010)

set....


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



OMG IWASAWA 

MINE


----------



## valerian (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



Taking this


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​


Taking This


blackssk said:


> rep for more ​





 and these


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



Taking, thanks.



blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



What the hell; I'll take this too. 
Need to spread before I can rep you again, *blackssk*. And damn, 24'd. Stupid NF... 

*EDIT:* Repped.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 22, 2010)

Time wasted sig if anyone wants it 
rep

*Spoiler*: __ 





send me a list of at the most 12 anime and the amount of time you've wasted 
I'll add it for you
average ep is 24 minutes


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2010)

Just rep. Creds are optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Metaro (Oct 22, 2010)

some Konan avies or amegakure trio ? ):


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2010)

Taking~ <3


----------



## KohZa (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​


i'm taking this.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 22, 2010)

blackssk said:
			
		

> ​



Gracias, amigo.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2010)

Second set: Rep and if you want Cred


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KBL (Oct 22, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz



Taking this. reps+


----------



## santanico (Oct 23, 2010)

Blackpretzel said:


> Mind telling us where's that ridiculously hot blonde from?



I think that's some chick from High school of the dead.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



I don't think anyone took this yet, so mine


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2010)

rep for more ​


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> ​
> Rep <3


takin,thanx!!!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



taking this one too :33

thanks, will rep after spreading


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



ooooo i want.


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2010)

Third set. Rep AND if you want Cred.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



Taking this ~


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



Taking this. Will rep after I'm not 24'd anymore.


----------



## Shika (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



fuck to the yeah. taking


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​




Taking!


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for more ​



taking this one, thanks


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 23, 2010)

..Rep..​


----------



## Tomasso (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



takin this


----------



## αce (Oct 23, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Selva (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Selva (Oct 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## Billie (Oct 23, 2010)

rep fore ​


----------



## Morphine (Oct 23, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> ..Rep..​


thank you <3333


----------



## Aiku (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep fore ​



Taking this. :ho


----------



## Aiku (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk, could you resize those two avatars into junior size for me?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2010)

4th set. MUST REP. CREDS ARE OPTIONAL.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raizen (Oct 23, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> @ Raizen and Kagura:
> 
> Why are you people bothering?  Move along.
> 
> No one will take the individual's ''work'', so who cares.



So true 


Taking this


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2010)

Set 5: 

*Spoiler*: __ 














And btw. I'ma keep on going.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep fore ​



taking!



blackssk said:


> rep for more [/CENTER]



Taking this aswell, kep up the good work


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 23, 2010)

Taking this. + reps


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2010)

Set 6: Haters keep on hating

Rep is a must. Creds are optional.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zach (Oct 23, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 23, 2010)

servant of evil set 

damn i love this vocaloid  song


----------



## Didi (Oct 23, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep fore ​



Taking!

Will rep you when I've spread.


----------



## pfft (Oct 23, 2010)

Selva said:


> ​



*Spoiler*: __ 







Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





taking these ones.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 23, 2010)

Rep <3


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2010)

set :33 
rep


----------



## April (Oct 24, 2010)

Taking these two. <3


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 24, 2010)

Something for Halloween 

Just rep if you take :3





​


----------



## Aiku (Oct 24, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Something for Halloween
> 
> Just rep if you take :3
> 
> ​



Taking these. 

Edit: Decided to take one of black's gifs so I could take these two.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Something for Halloween
> 
> Just rep if you take :3
> 
> ...



taking~


----------



## Rache (Oct 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3



OHHH TAKING <3


----------



## Shika (Oct 24, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Something for Halloween
> 
> Just rep if you take :3
> 
> ...



taking :33 :33 :33


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2010)

Taemin Ava's Anyone? .


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

:33 Here kelsey <3


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> :33 Here kelsey <3



Stock to the 1st one please & taking the other one .


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Here <3


----------



## Juli (Oct 24, 2010)

Stop spamming the thread, all of you, please. 

@ EspíritudePantera: If you have an issue with Raizen then PM him but don't bring it up here. 
I'll take a look into the negging issue.


----------



## αce (Oct 24, 2010)

Taking. Must spread.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks, yo ~


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 24, 2010)

* Rep and Cred for this set *


*Spoiler*: __ 



-


----------



## Juice (Oct 24, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

rep optional please cred...


----------



## Raizen (Oct 24, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rep optional please cred...



Taking


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 24, 2010)

i'ma stick with avatars: just rep


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

rep optional  please cred



sigs 

*Spoiler*: __ 










SS set

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

^d'aw, the last stock is cute. You got it? I want to practice with it.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^d'aw, the last stock is cute. You got it? I want to practice with it.



lol u changed your set again 

here...


----------



## Raizen (Oct 24, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rep optional PLEASE cred



Taking


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 24, 2010)

I didn't want to spoil people of the epic cuteness just yet Kagu 

Thanks~


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 24, 2010)

A bit more: Rep only


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Rep <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3



and miku is MINE


----------



## Hustler (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Taking pek <3


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2010)

​


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


Taking these.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

set 





and urayori sig


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll take. :33


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2010)

rep if taking :33


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rep optional  please cred



taking this, thanks =)


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 25, 2010)

...Rep...​


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 25, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> ​



Must... avoid... Taemin ava's .

Stock to this please, Adorable Minho is Adorable~ Will rep :B


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 25, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> ​



Taking , thanks .


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 25, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Must... avoid... Taemin ava's .
> 
> Stock to this please, Adorable Minho is Adorable~ Will rep :B



 and


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 25, 2010)

awesome repped taking^^


----------



## Pixie (Oct 25, 2010)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 25, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



pretty, I'll take :>


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 25, 2010)

Rep onlyyyy


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



will take miss 

sanke you


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

rep optional please cred



sig


----------



## Rubi (Oct 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rep optional please cred



Taking these.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 25, 2010)

Taking, thanks~


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 25, 2010)

Taking. Thank you <3 <3


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 25, 2010)

Rep <3


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2010)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 25, 2010)

mines && stock :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2010)

^


----------



## Raizen (Oct 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> ]​



Taking  :3


----------



## Libra (Oct 25, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking this one and giving reps + cred.  But does anyone have any Nami avys or sigs?


----------



## Jade (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 26, 2010)

​


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 26, 2010)

repi if takin


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> repi if takin



matty, this is mine now  thanks


----------



## Lupin (Oct 26, 2010)

Aurora said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Will rep and cred~ . Will use till October is over.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> repi if takin



Taking this one.


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 26, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rep optional please cred



these are mine <3


----------



## kyochi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kagura said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __



Huuguughhuun, how did I not see this, Imma take, thanks.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 26, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> repi if takin



Taking this one.


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2010)

rep por favor.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 26, 2010)

Taking <3<3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 26, 2010)

rin avys...tell  me to resize if you take one of them  XD


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep por favor.



Taking, gracias.


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 26, 2010)

^do you have the stock for the ichigo and rukia sig?.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

Mines + stock? :33


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



taking~


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ^do you have the stock for the ichigo and rukia sig?.





Milkshake said:


> Mines + stock? :33



yeah sure


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm using ur sig on the other forum, is that mk?


----------



## KohZa (Oct 26, 2010)

thx starr .


----------



## Jade (Oct 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> I'm using ur sig on the other forum, is that mk?



you talkin' to me? 

if so, yes. 



Aiku said:


> Taking this, thanks.



if you need that resized to junior, don't be shy to ask.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 26, 2010)

Aurora said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking. Thank you. <3


----------



## rice (Oct 27, 2010)

​


----------



## tyomai (Oct 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep por favor.




yups! these look awesome!


----------



## Libra (Oct 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz​





Clover said:


> Rep if taking.



Taking both!  The second avy, I will use it tomorrow.  They are so pretty!  Reps + Cred most definitely!


----------



## Aiku (Oct 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> if you need that resized to junior, don't be shy to ask.



That would be great.


----------



## Rubi (Oct 27, 2010)

Starr said:


> [/SPOILER]​



Thanking. Thanks a lot~


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 27, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Tawking and thanks ~


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 27, 2010)

Taking this ^^


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2010)

Aiku said:


> That would be great.


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2010)

moar saucekay kewn


----------



## Eki (Oct 27, 2010)

Just rep meh


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 27, 2010)

``Rep``


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2010)

Eki said:


> Just rep meh



awesome. mine.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 27, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



Taking it.


----------



## Shika (Oct 27, 2010)

mine mine mine 

EDIT: need to spread, brb


----------



## RisingVengeance (Oct 27, 2010)

Any of Gildartz in here?


----------



## Aiku (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Starr.


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 27, 2010)

Any 150x200 avas to give away?


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> ``Rep``



taking


----------



## KohZa (Oct 27, 2010)

Shanks Set





just rep & cred.​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2010)

rin and len avys 



tell me which one and i will resize it to 150x150


----------



## Soldier (Oct 27, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rin and len avys
> 
> tell me which one and i will resize it to 150x150


fuq Can I use this on another forum? ;w; And a resize for this forum, too. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 27, 2010)

Soldier said:


> fuq Can I use this on another forum? ;w; And a resize for this forum, too. <3



goo ahead 

and i also love crazy rin xD


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 27, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Any 150x200 avas to give away?


----------



## Z (Oct 27, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Shanks Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I take this for a friend? 

I'll rep you (once I'm not 24'd).

EDIT: Never mind lol.


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 27, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Shanks Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Z's friend so I'll take it will rep once I'm not 24'd and cred


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 28, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Aiku (Oct 28, 2010)

Rep if taking.

I recently got PS. So these are my first avatars that I made. 

Hopefully I'll get better at this stuff soon. ​


----------



## Aiku (Oct 28, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## rice (Oct 28, 2010)

​


----------



## Kiki (Oct 28, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> I recently got PS. So these are my first avatars that I made.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get better at this stuff soon. ​



Mine 




Frango said:


> ​



This too <3


----------



## Libra (Oct 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



This one is awesome, mine for tomorrow!  Reps and cred!



Brian said:


> just reps if taking​



This too!


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 28, 2010)

Brian said:


> ​



Mine. <3 Thanks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2010)

Taking.(which anime is the first one?)

Will rep when I can. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Taking.(which anime is the first one?)
> 
> Will rep when I can. :33



thats len from vocaloid xD its a computer game sort of thing xD

do you want it resized to 150x150?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 28, 2010)

No thanks it looks fine


----------



## Sunako (Oct 28, 2010)

*Gaara* avatars please :>


----------



## Shika (Oct 28, 2010)

taking this ones too :33


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 28, 2010)

ooh, taking. ;v; resize, please?


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 28, 2010)

sdfjdsfndn Taking.


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 28, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​


Taking


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2010)

oooh taking these.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2010)

bleach avys of the last chapter (karin if you can  )


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2010)

Kagura said:


> bleach avys of the last chapter (karin if you can  )



​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​




taking these


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2010)

rep for ​


----------



## K (Oct 28, 2010)

bank           shot


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2010)

*~ Rep and credit ~*​


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ​



Taking this.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 28, 2010)

an ava and sets
rep if taking


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 28, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.
> 
> I recently got PS. So these are my first avatars that I made.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get better at this stuff soon. ​



Takeing!


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 28, 2010)

Taking, thank you. <3

Also, bleach avas of the latest chapter (Mizuiro and Keigo if you would PLEASE) 150x200 also


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Oct 28, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Also, bleach avas of the latest chapter (Mizuiro and Keigo if you would PLEASE) 150x200 also






got busy~​


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 28, 2010)

Any bad ass zombie ava/sig's for Halloween?


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 28, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> got busy~​



totally mine xD


----------



## Jade (Oct 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Just Rep if you take.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2010)

Bleach Set





Just Rep & Cred​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 29, 2010)

Soul Eater avys pl0x. :WOW (Soul/Kidd/Blackstar) 

Kimi Ni Todoke avys pl0x. :WOW (Sawako) 

Moar Bleach pl0x. :WOW (Shinji) ...will rep 'till the end of time, mates.


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll give it a shot.

sawako~


----------



## Lupin (Oct 29, 2010)

Taking    ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> I'll give it a shot.
> 
> sawako~



taking, thanks :33

will rep after spreading, and when I'm not 24d 

stock, please


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

any vampire diaries katherine or elena sets,avys,gifs please?


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

more bleach avys please  

yuzu


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2010)

rep for a nice day​


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 29, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for a nice day​



Taking this ~


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for a nice day​



Taking this one.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2010)

rep for a good next One Piece and Bleach Chapter ​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for a good next One Piece and Bleach Chapter ​



MINE MINE


----------



## Tres (Oct 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3





Kagura said:


> rep optional please cred... ]





Starr said:


> ​




Taking  Thank you


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 29, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Bleach Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking


----------



## Sunako (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



mine  

rep you when my sets done


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 29, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Cochise (Oct 29, 2010)

Freshly colored. Cred a must please, rep too if it suits your fancy.


----------



## Cochise (Oct 29, 2010)

Zoro quicky colors for junior members. I did one with a red eye for no real reason than I think it looks better like that. Cred plox if used.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 29, 2010)

​


----------



## Cochise (Oct 29, 2010)

Three more from Cochise coloring corner. Wet Hair Caribou.


----------



## αce (Oct 29, 2010)

Taking


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 29, 2010)

rep and cred if taking


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2010)

ane said:


> taking, thanks :33
> 
> will rep after spreading, and when I'm not 24d
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

more kimi ni todoke avys (Sawako, Chizu) avys plz :33


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 29, 2010)

*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes 


​


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> B-but everyone toke all the ones I wanted  /wrist





random avys right har..


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

thank you (gotta wait to rep yu though~) :33 :33


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 29, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes
> ​



oh yes yes yes


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2010)

Got this in junior size?


----------



## santanico (Oct 29, 2010)

dia de los muertos~


​


----------



## Billie (Oct 29, 2010)

rep for boobs​


----------



## Cochise (Oct 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Got this in junior size?



I can resize it easily enough, brb.



There you go.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 29, 2010)

I want this dammit.  

/deletes last post


----------



## Cochise (Oct 29, 2010)

Cred please, rep optional.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2010)

just rep.i don't have the stock anymore​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I can resize it easily enough, brb.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.



cheers mate


----------



## Sima (Oct 29, 2010)

Ava's of the last bleach chapter once more please, more of Ichigo or Yuzu if you may 



taking that as well.


----------



## K (Oct 29, 2010)

yoink                 .


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 29, 2010)

Aurora said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rep on the way!


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 29, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.i don't have the stock anymore​


FUUUU Taking, thanks!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 29, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep if taking



Taking. Will wear starting tomorrow...


----------



## Soldier (Oct 29, 2010)

Anything on Pok?mon, please.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## Soldier (Oct 29, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep​



Thanks, Vin.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 29, 2010)

Just Rep
>_>


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 29, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> SHINJI (from Bleach) AVATARS PLEASE! D': PLEASE OH PLEASE PLEASE.
> 
> 
> LAST TIME I ASK. dfjdbsjfnd dur



just rep: 

need more just ask


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 29, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep​



Taking, loves <:


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2010)

just rep​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 29, 2010)

Taking, oh thank you Zexion.  ....but I'm 24 hour'ed.  

I'll rep when I can.  


EDIT: I'll delete my last-last post.  Rofl, I need to stop what I'm doing...


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 29, 2010)

Haruhi Suzumiya orientated avatars? :33 will give pretteh repz


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 30, 2010)

Rep <3​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 30, 2010)

Confetti said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes



Rep on the way


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 30, 2010)

Something cute for halloween :3

Rep if you take. 


​


----------



## m o l o k o (Oct 30, 2010)

​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 30, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll handle this one.  Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> [​



dammit i want len and tokede


----------



## Lupin (Oct 30, 2010)

Taking        ~


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 30, 2010)

accept my doodles :33
rep if taking


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 30, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3​



Awww the cuteness 




Took and repped :33


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





















rep, cred is optional


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 30, 2010)

Taking these


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 30, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But i'mma take this, thanks


----------



## K (Oct 30, 2010)

don't forget to rep, plz


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 30, 2010)

just did c: sorry


----------



## Emo_Princess (Oct 30, 2010)

can i have this one please?


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2010)

I'll take this one..


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2010)

just rep.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 30, 2010)

Kay said:


> *Spoiler*: __




Taking. Thank you both.


----------



## Aiku (Oct 30, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2010)

Gildartz Set





just rep & cred.​


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 30, 2010)

*Rep Please*





*Spoiler*: _Dark Magician_


----------



## rice (Oct 30, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: _Dark Magician_



thanks kels


----------



## santanico (Oct 30, 2010)

halloween set~


----------



## Anjo (Oct 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> halloween set~


 
Wakka wakka  mine <3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

take what ever




sigs


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please*
> 
> 
> ​



MINE


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2010)

Just Rep.i don't save stock anymore​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Just Rep.i don't save stock anymore​



vin loves me soo  much  .................

thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 30, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep and cred if taking



Taking this too. Have to spread... and 24'd.

*EDIT:* Repped.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

freak i cant take the ichiruki avy starr  

rep optional please cred


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 30, 2010)

Rep coming.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 30, 2010)

Taking <3 <3


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 30, 2010)

More rep for you<3

Edit: 24'd and I have to spread before giving more to you -.- I'll rep you for both though.


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Rep <3​


----------



## Soldier (Oct 31, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3​



Me thinky me wanty.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2010)

just rep me.​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm going to have to rep you lots after cockblock ~  Srry for the wait.


----------



## rice (Oct 31, 2010)

*Gantz Set  Please rep and cred*

​


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 31, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



OKITA!  Mine


----------



## Bart (Oct 31, 2010)

*Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Oct 31, 2010)

"ReP"


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

len set 





okita x kagura set


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> "ReP"​



Taking <3<3


----------



## kyochi (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks anuu.


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2010)

'happy tree friends' set~


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 31, 2010)

Just rep peeps


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 31, 2010)

taking 


Angeℓίtα said:


> "ReP"
> 
> ​



Stock~?


----------



## Hustler (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Yum<3 Taking <3


----------



## santanico (Oct 31, 2010)

taking this. thx


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 31, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Taking this, thaaaanks.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine. Thank you. <3


Don't think anyone took this, so taking as well. I'll rep you again once I spread/not 24'd.


----------



## Porcelain (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please*​



Also taking, thanks.


----------



## NightRaven (Oct 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> 'happy tree friends' set~


+Reps
I'll be taking this!


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2010)

Kagura said:


> len set



Taking.


----------



## K (Oct 31, 2010)

repzzzzzz plzzzzzzz


----------



## Katzuki (Oct 31, 2010)

Rep<3


----------



## Rache (Oct 31, 2010)

Taking  :3


----------



## Enigma (Nov 1, 2010)

Taking


----------



## KohZa (Nov 1, 2010)

Usher Urban Style set(jtust trying out this style)

 


just rep & cred.​


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 1, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> Stock~?



 and 


Take this, Thanks..


----------



## rice (Nov 1, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Nov 1, 2010)

rep for sweet candys​


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Rep'd.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 1, 2010)

Kagura said:


> rin avys...tell  me to resize if you take one of them  XD





Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~




taking, thank you <3

already repped Kyon, will rep Starr and Kagura when I'm not 24d


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Freebies!


Just some rep please. ​


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2010)

rep


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

<3 Rep


----------



## kyochi (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, though I'm 24 hour'ed, so I'll rep when I can, yo ~


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Rep'd. 

Some more giveaways. A set this time.





Just rep please. --​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 1, 2010)

A Xicor set i made. [In case you don't know, he is a character from DBAF, a fanmade manga from some guy which's name i forgot 


Rep only


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 1, 2010)

Joker Avy  

Rep. ^^


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2010)

taking these


----------



## Anjo (Nov 1, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> <3 Rep


Repping



aiyanah said:


> rep


 
Taking


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2010)

rep plz :33


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 1, 2010)

Rep and Cred if taking set






*Spoiler*: __ 



 -


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 1, 2010)

Maaaaybe I should be doing homework.
But look! Cosplay!



Rep and credit are appreciated, but not necessary.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 1, 2010)

Rep


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2010)

Rep please, cred is optional

​
Yeah, I've been having an obsession lately.


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Rep'. Cred' optional.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Taking


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2010)

​


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

I can has this?


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2010)

of course, do you need a resize?


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 1, 2010)

​rep <3


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking <3<3<3


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> of course, do you need a resize?



Thanks. Rep'd.

And it's kool. I'll resize it myself.


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Jade (Nov 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







just rep


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2010)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 1, 2010)

I want this  Thanks ~


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2010)

rep


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 1, 2010)

​rep ^^


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 1, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 1, 2010)

Just Rep if you want 




*Spoiler*: __ 



-


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

set...


----------



## Hustler (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Vocaloid set.






Rep if you take <3


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 2, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> ​rep ^^



Bah. I have to have this. Thank you. <3


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 2, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep plz :33



Thanks a bunch(:


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 2, 2010)

EspíritudePantera said:


> Just rep peeps



Thanks! (:

edit: Deleted one avy. You can only take three items within 24 hours. A set counts as 2 items. /Ghoulie


----------



## KohZa (Nov 2, 2010)

just rep.i don't have the stock anymore.​


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.i don't have the stock anymore.
> [/CENTER]



Taking this one.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 2, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



taking                         .


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll take this one if I may.

Rep coming your way.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 2, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> ​rep <3



lovely, thank you :>


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Will Rep when I'm not 24'd. :'(


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 2, 2010)

taking


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 2, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


taking thanx ^^


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2010)

rep plz


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

android 18..mine


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

​


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Rep<3​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 2, 2010)

taking this thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 2, 2010)

OK 

I'm doing somethign kyochi sometimes dose

but if  you take them DONT REP OR CRED ME they belong to the rightful person

Kyon








REMEMBER KYON 

these works r too nice to delete soo take them but dont cred or rep me only KYON


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kagura said:


> OK
> 
> I'm doing somethign kyochi sometimes dose
> 
> ...





guess I'll take these two

thank you


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 2, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep plz



WANT


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> WANT


resized


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 2, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.i don't have the stock anymore.​



taking  v.


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2010)

Rep' n' optional Cred'.​


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Laxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Taking <3<3
Will rep after I'm not 24'd. Sorry, I just realized.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Gimme a sec and I'll resize it for you to 125x125 


EDIT:


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Gimme a sec and I'll resize it for you to 125x125
> 
> 
> EDIT:



Thank you! <3


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2010)

rep plz :33


----------



## Nightshade (Nov 2, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 2, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


taking, thanks <3


----------



## Horan (Nov 2, 2010)

*just rep <3*


​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 2, 2010)

rep <3
​


----------



## Zach (Nov 2, 2010)

Taking


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 2, 2010)

rep


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 3, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep <3*
> ​



taking, thank you :33


----------



## Rache (Nov 3, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> rep <3
> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Lupin (Nov 3, 2010)

Never once have you not been awesome .


Taking.


----------



## Jackums (Nov 3, 2010)

Stocks, please? Will rep.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 3, 2010)

here is some Sawada 
just rep please


----------



## Laxus (Nov 3, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 3, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep




taking
  thanks


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 3, 2010)

Kagura said:


> set...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Taking this set


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 3, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep <3*​



mines


----------



## Morphine (Nov 3, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> ​rep <3




do you have the stock?


----------



## santanico (Nov 3, 2010)

sawako? yes please.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 3, 2010)

One Piece Roger, freshly colored. No, it's not Luffy.


----------



## Cochise (Nov 3, 2010)

Two of Shakky from the latest chapter of OP, I decided to give her a little bit of color in the second version. Kind of a flapper girl theme.


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 3, 2010)

Morphine said:


> do you have the stock?


----------



## Laxus (Nov 3, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Cochise (Nov 3, 2010)

Kitsuchi, master muppet ninja.

Cred please.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 3, 2010)

Free Set Just Rep pek

- 



​


----------



## Raizen (Nov 3, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> *just rep <3*​



Taking


----------



## Kiki (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine, thank you


----------



## Hustler (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Sahyks (Nov 4, 2010)

Cochise said:


> One Piece Roger, freshly colored. No, it's not Luffy.



I'll nab this one thank you. :33


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 4, 2010)

Hustler said:


>


taking :33


----------



## stardust (Nov 4, 2010)

There's no need to credit, but you must rep me if you take~.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 4, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 4, 2010)

Rep for this awesome Set.pek


-
​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

^Stock?


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 4, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^Stock?



Here


----------



## Jackums (Nov 4, 2010)

Just rep.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 4, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Just rep.



Taking these. 

Edit: Sorry, Laix.


----------



## Laix (Nov 4, 2010)

^oooh I wanted those. 

But I'll settle for this. Rep'd.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2010)

taking


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 4, 2010)

rep :33


​


----------



## Mai♥ (Nov 4, 2010)

Hmm Simple : ) 

Mine please thankyou ♥


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 4, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> rep :33
> ​



Taking. <3<3


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 








​


​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to spread.. but will use when I get Orihime ava


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 4, 2010)

Taking <3 How cuutee <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)

​


----------



## santanico (Nov 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boss. Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Zach (Nov 4, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Rima (Nov 4, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 4, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> There's no need to credit, but you must rep me if you take~.





Laxus said:


> Rep




taking these three, thank you 

already repped RetroElectro and Laxus, will rep Starr when I'm not 24d


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> There's no need to credit, but you must rep me if you take~.



MINE


----------



## KBL (Nov 5, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Gildartz Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking.

Rep&Cred when i have my rep back (i'm 24'd).


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 5, 2010)

Taking these two. Thank ya.

Also, anyone got any Wonderweiss avys?


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

rep

​


----------



## Kiki (Nov 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [





Mine


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 5, 2010)

just rep please


----------



## kyochi (Nov 5, 2010)

Will take these. O_o 
Deleting my last post. o_O


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​


taking 
will rep when i'm not 24'd


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

@Star

Taking your Temari sig and Karin avatar. Thanks.

@WinterValley

Taking the 4th one. Thanks.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> just rep please



Stock please?


----------



## Laxus (Nov 5, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Laix (Nov 5, 2010)

Credit to Starr for stock. Rep to me and Starr.​


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Any Neji and/or Kankuro avatars from the newest chapter?


----------



## Sumon (Nov 5, 2010)

Taking, thank you  

Edit: I will rep you tomorrow, if that's okay


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 5, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?



here it is:


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 5, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Taking                     <3


----------



## Juice (Nov 5, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 5, 2010)

Rep for Set

-
​


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 5, 2010)

Rep <3​


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 5, 2010)

wintervalley said:


> rep
> ​



Taking <3 <3


----------



## Sima (Nov 5, 2010)

Laix said:


> Credit to Starr for stock. Rep to me and Starr.​



Will take this, would have taken the matching sig too but someone got to it first 

Thanks :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 5, 2010)

rep plz​


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 5, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> just rep please



Takeing. PM me stock?


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 5, 2010)

Taking Hermione, thanks.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 5, 2010)

Rep for Set

-
​


----------



## Hustler (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 5, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 5, 2010)

Hustler said:


> *
> *


this rerally awesome.taking.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes plz


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 5, 2010)

taken, thanks <3
rep when i'm not 24'd


----------



## Jackums (Nov 6, 2010)

Stock please?


----------



## Hustler (Nov 6, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Laxus (Nov 6, 2010)

Rep


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2010)

rep if you feel like it​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> [CENTERR]
> 
> 
> rep if you feel like it[/CENTER]



Taking all three <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2010)

mind if i take this?


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2010)

sure, go ahead.


----------



## On and On (Nov 6, 2010)

so fucking mine


----------



## Jay. (Nov 6, 2010)

freshly made out of boredom. 








*rep & cred*​








If you are taking these make sure to use it directely, I don't want to see you taking it and then stashing it, making it for others impossible to use. ​


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 6, 2010)

mines


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't mind me.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​




Mine. Thank you moloko


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

UNF. MIIIIIIINE


----------



## Laxus (Nov 6, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 6, 2010)

Taking repz!


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2010)

no rep.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2010)

rep​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm suddenly addicted to gumi


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 7, 2010)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> /CENTER]​




mine        .​


----------



## Billie (Nov 7, 2010)

rep, rep, rep! ​


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 7, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Taking


----------



## Rache (Nov 7, 2010)

Taking these :33


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Did a few of these just now out of boredom. 
​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2010)

M'k, taken.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3[/FONT]



taking this one 



repping ane


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> Did a few of these just now out of boredom.
> ​




Taking, these are great


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 7, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> rep if you feel like it​



taking this one :3


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Rep.​


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep​



Hmph >>>>.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Taking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 only allowed to take three


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

fffff-

Alright. I shall take only 3


----------



## Laxus (Nov 7, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep


Taking these.


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Was bored so I made these XD


I wore this ava during Halloween but I'm not gonna use it again.


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 7, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tis mine, oh yes


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 7, 2010)

​


----------



## Laxus (Nov 7, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Newton (Nov 7, 2010)

rep



​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 7, 2010)

mine now, thanks


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2010)

rep...


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Do you have the stock?



m o l o k o said:


> ​



 Taking this one<3


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 7, 2010)

here you go :3


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> here you go :3



Thank you very much Moloko, it's adorable <3


----------



## Laxus (Nov 7, 2010)

Just rep


----------



## Soldier (Nov 7, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3​



Oh, okay. 
+rep.


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 7, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Takeing<3 PM me the stock? Pleasee


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

sig  

if you want a avy tell me


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Kagura said:


> sig
> 
> if you want a avy tell me




MINE!

Avvie please. 

Need to spread rep before I can rep you.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> MINE!
> 
> Avvie please.
> 
> Need to spread rep before I can rep you.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 7, 2010)

rep and cred


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

soul x maka colored set 







avys


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Taking this one <3


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 7, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> just rep



I take this, I will rep you.


----------



## santanico (Nov 7, 2010)

rep plz​


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 7, 2010)

Rep for Sets









-
​


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 8, 2010)

Taking, will rep after 24h.


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Somebody else can take Kagura's set.

I've been real selfish. 

So I'm going to give give give.

​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 8, 2010)

Stock for this please?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm 24 hour'd but I won't forget :33


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Stock for this please?



Here 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crackers (Nov 8, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz​





Laix said:


> ​



Taking Will rep and cred when using.


----------



## Libra (Nov 8, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Rep for Sets
> 
> ​



Total reps and cred, this is awesome!


----------



## Laxus (Nov 8, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

Another Set for rep


-
​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 8, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



mine, please


----------



## Kiki (Nov 8, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Another Set for rep
> ​



Miiiine. So cute! <3


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

One last set for tonight,Reps if you want it.


-



​


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> One last set for tonight,Reps if you want it.
> 
> 
> -
> ...



Stock?


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

Laix said:


> Stock?



Here.pek


----------



## Aiku (Nov 8, 2010)

Stock?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2010)

dont hold stock any more sorry


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 8, 2010)

Rep<3​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 8, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep<3​



MINE 

dammit need to spread


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 8, 2010)

Taking. Thank you. Do you have the stock as well?


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 9, 2010)

*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. 
​


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 9, 2010)

Taking :33

//Argh, need to spread first


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 9, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.
> ​



thank u^^ repped


----------



## Sunako (Nov 9, 2010)

​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 9, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Laxus (Nov 9, 2010)

Rep


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2010)

taking this one.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2010)

rep


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 9, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep



Stock for these last two please, *aiyanah*.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock for these last two please, *aiyanah*.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 9, 2010)

Hope you don't mind.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 9, 2010)

​


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 9, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Thank you mia. :>


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep me.





VinDictus said:


> just rep me.





VinDictus said:


> *just rep *



-------------------------

mine, thank you


----------



## Lupin (Nov 10, 2010)

Just rep or..?

Taking it anyway.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 10, 2010)

^ just take, I don't care about cred or rep


this is mines btw


----------



## rice (Nov 10, 2010)

​


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 10, 2010)

48 houred


48 houred :33


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​


Taking~
Looks nice, mind if I make some minor adjustments?


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 10, 2010)

Moon~ said:


> 48 houred



kagura already took the first one


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

im going to use it 

soon 

i just want to wear this set a little longer


----------



## Toreno (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Reping and taking.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



STOCK BRO. MOTHER FUCKING STOCK. DatHairTrail :fap


----------



## Laxus (Nov 10, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 10, 2010)

*Rep Please*


​


----------



## wintervalley (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> STOCK BRO. MOTHER FUCKING STOCK. DatHairTrail :fap



not OP, but I have the stock


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 10, 2010)

posted some time ago but I don't think anyone took

thanks


----------



## Anjo (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes please


----------



## hellohi (Nov 10, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



repped and taking


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 10, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking  thanks


----------



## Laxus (Nov 10, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

Can I have the stock for the Nel one please? :3

Would like to use that one and create a set.


----------



## santanico (Nov 10, 2010)

okay, gimme a sec.

I''ll give you the link to the source.


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 10, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please*
> ​



Taking <3 <3


----------



## NaomiWonders (Nov 10, 2010)

ane;35793950 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Takeingg Thankks


----------



## Pixie (Nov 10, 2010)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 10, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



arr. mine. thank you. <3


----------



## Aiku (Nov 10, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Do you have the stock?


----------



## Pixie (Nov 10, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Do you have the stock?



Yep, here you go~


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 10, 2010)

Rep <3​


----------



## Aiku (Nov 11, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Yep, here you go~



Thank you.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 11, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please*
> 
> ​



Nice work. Taking. Will do a some paintings though.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 11, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep



Mine. Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (Nov 11, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> *Taking <3 <3*





Chr?me said:


> Nice work. Taking. Will do a some paintings though.




first ava is taken already


----------



## thedecider (Nov 11, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep plz​



Taking...will rep soon.


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 11, 2010)

rep & credit ~


----------



## kyochi (Nov 11, 2010)

Zankyu Kath. :3 

/Deleting last post.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3​



taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Just rep, cred optional.





VinDictus said:


> just rep me.







hunting for really old avas and taking these if still free for grabs


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Rep would do



Did anyone take these?


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 11, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> rep & credit ~



I want this. Thanks :>


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 11, 2010)

*Rep Please*

​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 11, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please*
> ​



damn you my weekenss


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 11, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please*​
> 
> 
> ​


 taking Kelsey


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2010)

~Rep Only~



​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



taking


----------



## ~Namine (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



Takeing.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 12, 2010)

This is mines <3


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 12, 2010)

Taking, rep after 24h


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 12, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​



taking this one


----------



## Leraine (Nov 12, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



takiiing~~


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 12, 2010)

Mine!


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 12, 2010)

these please ;-;
will rep after spreading


----------



## Billie (Nov 12, 2010)

rep for ramen​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 12, 2010)

Ugh, why are you people doing this to me.  

I deleted my last post. 
Aaaaaaaand, I'm 24 hour'ed.  Damn.It.  I has issues.....


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 12, 2010)

@ane 
Take~?


----------



## Laix (Nov 12, 2010)

Taking!

Stock Kyon?


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

taking :33


----------



## On and On (Nov 12, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for ramen​



MINE!


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2010)

~Rep Only~



​


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

stock pweez  which site is it from?


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2010)

Danbooru.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank ye~

will get someone to rep in my stead


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



takin thanx ne ^^


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Just rep please. ​


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 13, 2010)

sup-rup.took


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Requests go in the general request thread.
Plus you already requested in Raizen's shop, so it's a bit rude requesting in two places.


----------



## Mai♥ (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


> Just rep please. ​



Ill takee. Thankyouu : )


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 13, 2010)

Been awhile since I posted a set on here.

Just rep if you want.Cred would be nice for this though.

--




​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.





VinDictus said:


> just rep me.






untaken so far I think, thank you


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 13, 2010)

MINE  Thanks.

Will rep after spreading.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 13, 2010)

​


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Sunako said:


> ​



Found my Dec. set. Thank you!

May I have the stock too please to create a set?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



Taking, danke

Gotta spread

Also, Kagura, may I have ava?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


> Found my Dec. set. Thank you!
> 
> May I have the stock too please to create a set?



I don't have it anymore. Search for "香燐" on pixiv.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll take this, thanks


----------



## Crayons (Nov 13, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Taking, danke
> 
> Gotta spread
> 
> Also, Kagura, may I have ava?




LOL way ahead of you xD




also another set


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 13, 2010)

taking thank you <3


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2010)

Mines kthx <333333


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 13, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



taking this one. thanks so much hannah


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2010)

ohohh mine


----------



## Enigma (Nov 13, 2010)

Rep and cred plz~


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2010)

kunoichi set


----------



## rice (Nov 13, 2010)

​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​




thank ye will get someone to rep you asap


----------



## kyochi (Nov 13, 2010)

Crayons said:
			
		

>



Ugh, couldn't resist these after all Hanners. :< Thanks ~


----------



## rice (Nov 14, 2010)

​


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 14, 2010)

Taking ~
24'd


----------



## Selva (Nov 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 14, 2010)

Rep and credit if taking:


----------



## urca (Nov 14, 2010)

Erendhyl said:
			
		

> Rep and credit if taking:


im takin em


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 14, 2010)

My hero. 
Taking these, might do a bit of color editing if that's okay. <3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 14, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> I'm requesting Adult Nel Sets please :3



other thread please


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2010)

cute!! mine.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Laix said:


> Rep if taking.



yoink                        . <3


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Last item of the day for me. :3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 14, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking lads






I think still untaken, thanks :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 14, 2010)

sigs I'm not using anymore...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

I kinda used the simplest stocks I could find.

*Spoiler*: __ 














Rep optional, cred is mandatory.

Cont. in next post of mine.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 14, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks so please don't ask for them.*​



thanks Han :3


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 14, 2010)

Taking Kagura I'll use this when I'm done with the set you made for me pek


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 14, 2010)

rep 



​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Set ;




Rep optional, cred optional. Although both highly appreciated.


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Minneeee


----------



## Metaro (Nov 15, 2010)

Laix said:


> Just rep please. ​



Can I have this? *o*


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> sigs I'm not using anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

shizuo set


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you allowed to take 3 sigs? I believe it is 2 or am I wrong? :S


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 15, 2010)

sig


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2010)

Rock Lee Set:

AVA



SIG



Rep/Credit Appreciated


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 15, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Rock Lee Set:
> 
> AVA
> 
> ...



Taking.

Repped.


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2010)

So I got bored and made a Bible Black set. 
Rep/Credit is appreciated.


​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 15, 2010)

No one took, I believe.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2010)

taking this :33


----------



## Shika (Nov 15, 2010)

owing you 2 reps right? :33

taking


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 15, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep for avy.




taking if still free


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2010)

rep or cred.


----------



## b e o (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 15, 2010)

Rep and credit if taking, please:


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

^Stock, please?


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Erendhyl (Nov 15, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> ^Stock, please?



10 characters


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot ~ =rep=


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 15, 2010)

Source? I lost the website to this pic.


----------



## santanico (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah sure


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 15, 2010)

Starr said:


> [/SPOILER]​



 mine

rep+


----------



## Aiku (Nov 15, 2010)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Stock? 



Porcelain said:


> I kinda used the simplest stocks I could find.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking these two, I believe no one took these.


----------



## Tim (Nov 16, 2010)

~Rep Only~



​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2010)

Taking these, thanks ~


----------



## Hustler (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Brian (Nov 16, 2010)

Just reps if taking​


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you. <3


----------



## kyochi (Nov 16, 2010)

*Sigh* Taking.  Deleting last post before last. 

Also, I'm 24 hour'ed.


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Kiki (Nov 16, 2010)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Mine



Frango said:


> ​



Mine <3


----------



## Jackums (Nov 16, 2010)

Stocks, please?


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Stocks, please?


both from pixiv


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> ​



OMG I LOVE YOU thanks 

stock for gumi too


----------



## Lupin (Nov 16, 2010)

Taking          .


----------



## Sumon (Nov 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking, ty


----------



## Nightshade (Nov 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​


Taking


----------



## Aiku (Nov 16, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Frango, stock?


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)

taking these :3


----------



## rice (Nov 16, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Frango, stock?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 16, 2010)

I like hunting for really old avas


----------



## KohZa (Nov 16, 2010)

Whitebeard Set 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Random Set 

*Spoiler*: __ 









_* Just Rep & Cred.*_​


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 16, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> Whitebeard Set
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking can you please just resize it to junior size ?


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks ane. I have that shirt in the one of the two kissing!


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)

​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll take this teddy.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 16, 2010)

I found these cute fan arts from Watari Keiji and decided to make some avatars.

You can use them if you want 



It's my first time posting in this thread and forum section, and I know it doesn't look the best piece of work but I still hope people like my style >.<


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 16, 2010)

Rep for sets.


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2010)

​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 16, 2010)

Mines <3333


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Please credit and Rep.
upload to your own server when/if claimed

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 17, 2010)

rep and cred please​


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 17, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> rep and cred please​



taking ~ *u*


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 17, 2010)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Please credit and Rep.
> upload to your own server when/if claimed
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh god  Taking this 

I rep you in a bit though cause I'm 24'd.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 17, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> ​



I'll rep you if you give me stock to these~

- Sophie


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 17, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Rep for sets.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Mine
Rep'd


----------



## Soldier (Nov 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



I'll go ahead and snag this, thank you. Rep or cred or both?


----------



## yes (Nov 17, 2010)

Lucille Ball with Desi Arnaz, Twiggy, I Dream of Jeannie, and other





Credit, please.


----------



## yes (Nov 17, 2010)

credit


----------



## kyochi (Nov 17, 2010)

Taking, + stock?


----------



## Metaro (Nov 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> [​



I Take these two /*o*


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 17, 2010)

Cristal said:


> credit





Cristal said:


> Lucille Ball with Desi Arnaz, Twiggy, I Dream of Jeannie, and other
> 
> 
> Credit, please.



I want these ones


----------



## Migooki (Nov 17, 2010)

Cute avatars for cute girls.

Rep required if you take any, but I don't want credit.

 ★  ★ 

 ★  ★ 

 ★   ★​


----------



## Migooki (Nov 17, 2010)

Rep required if you take any, but I don't want credit.

 ★ 
​


----------



## Anjo (Nov 17, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> Cute avatars for cute girls.​
> 
> 
> Rep required if you take any, but I don't want credit.​
> ...


 Repped.

Can I have the stocks please?


----------



## Kiki (Nov 17, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Mine



Miyuki said:


> Rep required if you take any, but I don't want credit.
> ​



Mine <333


----------



## santanico (Nov 17, 2010)

taking this.


----------



## Slayz (Nov 17, 2010)

OH MY GOD!

This sig, Laix, this sig, oh my God, this sig, oh my God.

That is all.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 17, 2010)

That signature is too big for the maximum size limit. ^


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

Set 




Rep&Cred


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 17, 2010)

As a fan of Hatsune Miku, I saw this image and had to make a set right away 



Hope someone likes it and uses it. I'd be happy.

*Avatar*


*Signature*


My style is a bit weird


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 17, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> As a fan of Hatsune Miku, I saw this image and had to make a set right away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take this pek


----------



## rice (Nov 17, 2010)

​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't believe I got online just to take these two avatars, I mean fuck. 

Thanks Sophie. <3


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 18, 2010)

mine


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll resize the sig in a sec.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> ★​





Miyuki said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 18, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> rep and cred please​


Taking  

you don't mind if I edit it all alittle right since I'll be adding a border to it later


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​


Taking L, thanks.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Nov 18, 2010)

Taken            .


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 18, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking               <3


----------



## Katzuki (Nov 18, 2010)

Rep <3​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 18, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Rep <3​



Taking        <3


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 18, 2010)

Another set 

*Avatar*


*Signature*


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 18, 2010)

rep is opt, cred is mandatory.


----------



## Micha (Nov 18, 2010)

Haven't been on this forum in ages! Guess i'll give away some stuff.



Just rep me if you use em'.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> rep is opt, cred is mandatory.



Taking, thanks


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## kyochi (Nov 18, 2010)

Taking, /edited last post.


----------



## dream (Nov 18, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2010)

Taking


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> kunoichi set





Frango said:


> ​



Taking these  thanks guys! Just repped ya'll


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2010)

​


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

~ Rep Only~



​


----------



## rice (Nov 19, 2010)

​


----------



## Hustler (Nov 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Eh yeh I think I want


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 19, 2010)

Rep for set 




​


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking this 

will rep after spreading.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~ Rep Only~
> 
> ​



so cute !!! thanx repped ne^^


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 19, 2010)

Micha said:


> Just rep me if you use em'.





Kyοn said:


> ~ Rep Only~



mine mine mine


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 19, 2010)

rep and cred please​


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)

Taking these. Thank you. 


Stock for this please Kyon?


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 19, 2010)

Rep and Cred for Set 



​


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2010)

rep for honey ​


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

Laix said:


> Stock for this please Kyon?


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 19, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for honey ​


so cuute~ taking :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 19, 2010)

taking


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 19, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for honey ​



Tawkingggg :33


stock plz.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't save stocks, sorry.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 19, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for honey ​



miiinnee.  thanks. <3


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 19, 2010)

rep and cred please
​


----------



## Sima (Nov 19, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Do want, thank you :33


----------



## Anjo (Nov 19, 2010)

Mine plzzz

 Need spread srryyy


----------



## Juice (Nov 19, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Mine, please.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 19, 2010)

Taking plllzzzz


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 19, 2010)

just cred [rep is optional] ;3


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 19, 2010)

➸ REp ♠


​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2010)

Angeℓίtα said:


> ➸ REp ♠
> ​


MINE 

and could I get the stock for the first two?


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 19, 2010)

Laymond Ra said:


> MINE
> 
> and could I get the stock for the first two?



ya, sure :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lupin (Nov 19, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking        .


----------



## Soldier (Nov 20, 2010)

ane said:


> - done for now with the harry potter overload -



Hurr durr durr mine.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2010)

Just rep for the avas, I would like cred as well for the set~



*Spoiler*: _OP set_


----------



## Kiki (Nov 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~ Rep Only~​



Minemine<3


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2010)

Some Uchiha brothers cuteness :3 

​
rep if you take any.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 20, 2010)

It's 24 hour in my time zone so I can take ^^



Frango said:


> ​



Romi Paku tyymmeee


yes plz.


----------



## rice (Nov 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Hustler (Nov 20, 2010)

​ ​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​ ​



taking Luna thank you


----------



## Sunako (Nov 20, 2010)

Both mine 


I'll rep in 24h.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 20, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Rep and Cred for Set
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Taking *o* oh my gosh
Can you make the sig a bit small?


----------



## kyochi (Nov 20, 2010)

Taking, thanks ~ 

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed.  Sorry, will rep when I can.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 20, 2010)

Rep for sets​
*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __ 










Metaro said:


> Taking *o* oh my gosh
> Can you make the sig a bit small?



Is this better.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​



I want emma. Thanks


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 20, 2010)

I was bored ;D

Rep&Cred plz 


Taking ;D


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 20, 2010)

lmao awesome. taking and thank you. <3


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 20, 2010)

-- Reps please. :] 

​


----------



## Anjo (Nov 20, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Reps please. :]​
> 
> ​


 Mine       .


----------



## Laix (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Basilikos (Nov 20, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Rep for sets​
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Taking these two. Enjoy the rep.


----------



## Saturday (Nov 20, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Some Uchiha brothers cuteness :3
> 
> 
> 
> rep if you take any.





Taking. Thanks


----------



## rice (Nov 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Raiden (Nov 20, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



I'll be taking this.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

panty and stocking (genderbenders) oreimo and K-on


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine    :33


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 21, 2010)

I have to spread rep first :33


----------



## Shika (Nov 21, 2010)

mine, mine, mine!


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

Resized sig from earlier.


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

Bayonetta overload. (With a hint of Final Fantasy) Sorry avatars are so big.


----------



## Sima (Nov 21, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ​



i'll take this.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

Laix said:


> Resized sig from earlier.



Taking. 



Kαrin said:


> Some Uchiha brothers cuteness :3
> 
> ​
> rep if you take any.



This too.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Laix said:


> Bayonetta overload. (With a hint of Final Fantasy) Sorry avatars are so big.



Mmm-mmm :33 Taking !


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 21, 2010)

Eh, didn't really end up happy with any of these. :[


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 21, 2010)

Laxus said:


> Rep






taking, thanks


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 21, 2010)

-- Rep . :] 

​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Reps please. :] ​



Last one of the day <3


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Rep&Cred ; 



-edit-


----------



## Cuntacular (Nov 21, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

Rep.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Rep&Cred


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 21, 2010)

-- Rep .



​


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Rep&Cred ;



stock? 



Cuntacular said:


> rep.



taking


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2010)

rep and/or cred​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> stock?



oh starr-chan, i don't save stocks  but i'll go look for iiiit

btw, can we reserve things?


----------



## santanico (Nov 21, 2010)

I think you can, up to 48 hours.

If you can't find it, don't trip :33


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2010)

Harley Quinn said:


> Eh, didn't really end up happy with any of these. :[



Taking.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank  ye.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 21, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Rep&Cred



What anime is this from?


----------



## Newton (Nov 21, 2010)

rep​


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

Stock please?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> What anime is this from?



Vocaloid, she's Luka 

-------

Rep&Cred;


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 21, 2010)

She's so cute. Do you still have the stock?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 22, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep .
> 
> 
> ​



Taking these ^^


----------



## Angeℓίtα (Nov 22, 2010)

Cuntacular said:


> rep.





BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep .



Taking ~ :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## Newton (Nov 22, 2010)

Laix said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 22, 2010)

mine  yo


----------



## Soca (Nov 22, 2010)

Hustler said:


> [



taking this one


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

Rep&Cred;


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 22, 2010)

Continued;





Set:





I kinda suck at sets ^^'


----------



## Anjo (Nov 22, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Continued;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repping    mineminemine


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 22, 2010)

asha3 said:


> ​





blackssk said:


> rep for ​



taking these old avas


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 22, 2010)

Taking. Thank you. <3


----------



## Alice (Nov 22, 2010)

almost a gift 

rep if taking
credit is appreciated


----------



## Raizen (Nov 22, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Continued;



Taking :33


----------



## Tim (Nov 22, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Saturday (Nov 22, 2010)

Taking. Will rep soon.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 22, 2010)

Sora No Otoshimono set! rep and cred if you want it.




​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 22, 2010)

Taking, thanksu. 

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed Tim.  Will rep latrz.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

Rep. Cred optional.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 22, 2010)

may i take this one????


----------



## santanico (Nov 22, 2010)

of course :33


----------



## Aiku (Nov 22, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 23, 2010)

Starr said:


> of course :33



thankies!! :33




Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​



i would like this one


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 23, 2010)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 23, 2010)

mine now, thank you


----------



## dhbwdhf (Nov 23, 2010)

Aiku said:


> ​



Taking 

Could I please have the stock?


----------



## Soldier (Nov 23, 2010)

Minemineminemineminemine!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

air gear set 

tell me if you want the avy resized


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 23, 2010)

-- Rep . 


​


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 23, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​



taking this one.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 23, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep . ​



Taking this ^^ will rep after spreading.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 23, 2010)

Taking, thank you


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine 

24'd.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 23, 2010)

^ gotcher PM . Glad you found a way through .


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 23, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



I want small shrimp  thanks


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Laix (Nov 23, 2010)

Rep or Dread.


----------



## Anjo (Nov 23, 2010)

mine <333333

Thank youuu


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 23, 2010)

Nagi Set rep and cred 


​


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 23, 2010)

i likey this one so imma take it if thats ok???


----------



## Aiku (Nov 23, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> Taking
> 
> Could I please have the stock?


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2010)

Free to use - Another 5 Monochrome Avas pek


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

both mINE MINE MINE pek

kyouskue x ayase and mio x ritsu


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2010)

Kagura said:


> both mINE MINE MINE pek
> 
> kyouskue x ayase and mio x ritsu



Sure thing


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 23, 2010)

takingggg.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2010)

Stock, please?


----------



## Migooki (Nov 23, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Stock, please?



It's by one of my favorite artists, like the other avatars she made.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 23, 2010)

^ Ahh, thank you Sophie onee-sama.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 23, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 23, 2010)

Laix said:


> Rep or Dread.



taking marilyn thanks :>


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 24, 2010)

Ah, this is wonderful. I'll take it.


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2010)

Someone already took that, bro.



rep and/or cred.


----------



## Clover (Nov 24, 2010)

Rep please. Cred if you want also.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2010)

Clover said:


> Rep please. Cred if you want also.



Taking   ~


----------



## Shizune (Nov 24, 2010)

*Rep if taking♥*

​



You're also free to look through my  and  and take anything from there you want; please simply remember to rep me (a VM informing me what you're taking would also be appreciated, but it's not necessary).


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 24, 2010)

​


----------



## memorydusk (Nov 24, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



What anime is it from?


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 24, 2010)

lovely complex


----------



## Brian (Nov 24, 2010)

Reps if taking​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 24, 2010)

*From Laix*


Taking :3

stock please


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 24, 2010)

rep if taking



*Spoiler*: _rep and cred for set_


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep if taking​



Taking :33 Stocks ?


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 24, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Taking :33 Stocks ?




*Spoiler*: _stocks_


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

Danke


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 24, 2010)

*rep and cred for sig *


----------



## kyochi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Bribri.


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2010)

Sunako said:


> stock please



I'll PM it to you


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 24, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Nov 24, 2010)

giving this away also rep and cred please


----------



## Tim (Nov 24, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## santanico (Nov 24, 2010)

​
rep or cred.


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2010)

Big clearout. Rep. Cred optional.


​


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2010)

​


----------



## Lupin (Nov 24, 2010)

Brian said:


> Reps if taking​



Taking        .


----------



## KohZa (Nov 24, 2010)

​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Nov 24, 2010)

Taking. :>


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



fucking weakness


----------



## kyochi (Nov 24, 2010)

Fucking hell guys, really. 
I've edited my last post and will rep when I can.  /24 hour'ed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2010)

Taking this .


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 24, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 24, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 25, 2010)

Arigatou


----------



## rice (Nov 25, 2010)

​


----------



## Cuntacular (Nov 25, 2010)

hayley avas 

rep .


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 25, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep.


mine :>




​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Sakubo (Nov 25, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



taking <33


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 25, 2010)

Shit son. Deadpools mine. Thannks~



Starr said:


> Someone already took that, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> rep and/or cred.




As is this(:


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 25, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> just rep.​




Taking these, thanks!

Need to spread, Frango. Will rep asap.


----------



## Shika (Nov 25, 2010)

Cuntacular said:


> hayley avas
> 
> rep .



mine. thanks :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 25, 2010)

-- Rep .


​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep .​






Taking  I need to spread :'<


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​
> rep or cred.



Also taking


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 25, 2010)

Some avies


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 26, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> mine :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this ty 


and I want risa too <333


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 26, 2010)

Some HP avys 8)


​

rep if you take. :3


----------



## Lucrecia (Nov 26, 2010)

taking these two


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 26, 2010)

-- rep . mwaah, i heart asian boys ♥ 

​


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 26, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

~rep, cred optional :]



​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 26, 2010)

You're a babe pek.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- rep . mwaah, i heart asian boys ♥
> ​



Then I'll be taking this~


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)

rep










I kept the .psd of this one, so if you want an avy to go with it ill make


----------



## Sakubo (Nov 26, 2010)

Random pokemon avas




rep and cred are optional. :>​


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 26, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 26, 2010)

Taking, thanks guys ~ 

EDIT: Sorry bao, gotta spread. D:


----------



## `Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep .
> 
> 
> ​



Taking the very last one.
c:


----------



## `Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Haze said:


> rep if taking




First one is mine <3


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 26, 2010)

I am taking this


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 26, 2010)

Cuuute, taking


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 26, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take these off your hands(:

Also, do you have the stock for the Naruto and friends sig?


----------



## Newton (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## ~riku~ (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 26, 2010)

I want this. edited my last post.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 26, 2010)

Shinra Kuonji set

 rep and cred

-
​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 26, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 26, 2010)

this is mine :3


----------



## `Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

~riku~ said:


>





Taking the girl with neon nail polish.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 27, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Some HP avys 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...






choco bao bao said:


> rep.



taking  thanks

will rep choco bao bao after spreading


----------



## Sunako (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes I want this


----------



## Metaro (Nov 27, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Some HP avys 8)
> 
> 
> ​
> rep if you take. :3



I take this *o*


----------



## SP (Nov 27, 2010)

Taking. :3


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2010)

rep, cred is optional.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 27, 2010)

rep, cred is optional.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 27, 2010)

-- Rep.


​


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 27, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep.
> ​



taking  and repping


----------



## Newton (Nov 27, 2010)

rep


----------



## santanico (Nov 27, 2010)

taking


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 28, 2010)

Rep if Taking



​


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> Rep if Taking
> 
> 
> ​



taking this as well.


----------



## cheshire cat (Nov 28, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep, cred is optional.



These thanks baoby


----------



## Lupin (Nov 28, 2010)

Taking. Mind if I change the border?


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 28, 2010)

​
Just rep :3


----------



## Aiku (Nov 28, 2010)

Pokemon Set. Rep if taking.


----------



## rice (Nov 28, 2010)

​


----------



## Emily (Nov 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking these thanks. Will rep and cred


----------



## Hustler (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Taking this thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 28, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep, cred is optional.





Hustler said:


>



taking, thanks 

will rep veronica after spreading


----------



## kyochi (Nov 28, 2010)

Dear god, thank you choco.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Rep.​


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2010)

ava dump and run
rep if taking
​


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2010)

rep​


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 28, 2010)

Taking this.

Stock?

Stock?


----------



## Croatoa (Nov 28, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Taking, rep'd :3


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 28, 2010)

Basilikos said:


> Stock?
> 
> 
> Stock?



you'll get them in pm's


----------



## Suhoon (Nov 28, 2010)

aiyanah said:


> rep​



If that's What I think it is I'm taking it


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2010)

rep, cred if you want.


​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Just some sigs, I'm not making any avy's since Tinypic is messing up on me, I did trans on Photobucket. So rep would be nice.




​


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## santanico (Nov 28, 2010)

​


----------



## krome (Nov 28, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep, cred is optional.



Taking   .


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 28, 2010)

Some set requests i made that were never picked up or worn so feel free to use them if you like.


----------



## Sumon (Nov 29, 2010)

Taking, ty :ho

Edit: Will rep you in 24hours.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 29, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Some set requests i made that were never picked up or worn so feel free to use them if you like.



Taking.

Thank you.


----------



## m o l o k o (Nov 29, 2010)

​


----------



## Laix (Nov 29, 2010)

Taking these.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2010)

Risa Koizumi,harr yeaaahh


----------



## kyochi (Nov 29, 2010)

m o l o k o said:
			
		

>



Thank ye, Mia. :3


----------



## Alice (Nov 29, 2010)

getting rid of these


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2010)

Sai overload.


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## kyochi (Nov 29, 2010)

And of course, taking this. 


Thanks Alice ~


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Taking. Can I have the stock as well?


Taking this too. <3


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2010)

sure here you go


----------



## Aiku (Nov 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> Sai overload.




Taking these two.

Can I have the stock of the signature? 



Alice said:


> getting rid of these



Alice, do you have the stock?


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2010)

sure thing :33


----------



## Aiku (Nov 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> sure thing :33



Thank you, Starr.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​





Taking                          .


----------



## Aiku (Nov 29, 2010)

Some sets I made. Rep and credit if taking.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 29, 2010)

Just some stuffims I decided to make, lying here, sick in bed:








*Spoiler*: _sig_


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2010)

Clicked the wrong thing thanks ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 29, 2010)

sig....


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 30, 2010)

Starr said:


> Sai overload.



Taking :33


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> [/center]



Taking this


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll be taking this thank you.


----------



## Eki (Nov 30, 2010)

Alice said:


> getting rid of these





minnnnnnnnne


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 30, 2010)

Taking this, thanks.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 30, 2010)

taking  is it ok if i make and avatar out of it too????


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 30, 2010)

taking jasmine :33


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 30, 2010)

*rep*


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 30, 2010)

one more


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 30, 2010)

blackfire96 said:


> taking  is it ok if i make and avatar out of it too????



sure but can ya cred me xD


----------



## Sumon (Nov 30, 2010)

Taking, ty


----------



## Odoriko (Nov 30, 2010)

rep remember


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 30, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Hustler (Nov 30, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> *rep*



I'll take it


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Rep :33 mwaah, i love pokemon <3


----------



## Yomi (Nov 30, 2010)

Taking this one <3


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 30, 2010)

FFXIII Set 

Rep and Cred







Sora set

Just rep




​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

just reeeep.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 30, 2010)

Stock please? :I


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2010)

~Rep Only~



​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 1, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> FFXIII Set
> 
> Rep and Cred
> 
> ...


I will take this. Thank you.

It's not letting me give you rep though...


----------



## Laix (Dec 1, 2010)

*Rep ~*

​


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep.



Taking this one.


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 1, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> *rep*



haven't been taken


----------



## kyochi (Dec 1, 2010)

Taking.  Edited last post. 

Thanks !


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 1, 2010)

sigs


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 1, 2010)

stock please?


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 1, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Stock?


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

right har


----------



## Aiku (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> stock please?



Here ya go;




takin and stock?


----------



## santanico (Dec 1, 2010)

here ya go


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

thnk youuuuu


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 1, 2010)

just rep


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 1, 2010)

Anemone and Cythia Set

--


​


----------



## krome (Dec 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



Taking    .


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 2, 2010)

Reserved for future ref ~


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2010)

Alex Mercer(Prototype)Sets 

*Spoiler*: __ 










 just rep & cred if taking.
​


----------



## Jade (Dec 2, 2010)

Reps and cred(optional)


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 2, 2010)

ane said:


> Gonna take these. Thanks alot


----------



## Stringer (Dec 2, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Reps and cred(optional)


Mine. _+rep_


----------



## Cuntacular (Dec 2, 2010)

random

rep .


----------



## Raven Rider (Dec 2, 2010)

Taking


----------



## Juice (Dec 2, 2010)

Taking.    :33


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 2, 2010)

random SN avas [lol you don't even have to take em, they're for practice]



150x200


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 2, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> haven't been taken



I'll take that off your hands then(:


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 2, 2010)

And rep for you(:


----------



## santanico (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> random SN avas [lol you don't even have to take em, they're for practice]
> 
> 
> 
> 150x200



hot damn..

milky you think you can make the first one 150 x 200 as well


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2010)

Same effects? yea sure C;


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2010)

yes please :33


----------



## Crayons (Dec 3, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2010)

mines <333
--


Here you go Starr (it's not completely identical because my window exited out and I just played around to get the coloring) Sorry


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2010)

delicious, thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2010)

yw, make sure to cred ;3


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​



Taking this one.


----------



## Alice (Dec 3, 2010)

just rep ~


----------



## Jackums (Dec 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​



take, thankyou!


----------



## kyochi (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you guys. :3


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 3, 2010)

*rep please, cred optional*.​


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2010)

Jackums said:


> ​



Taking. Thank you. <3


----------



## Auraya (Dec 3, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep ~



taking thanks


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 3, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep ~
> ]



Thank you :33


----------



## Billie (Dec 3, 2010)

rep for more​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 3, 2010)

-- Rep.


​


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 3, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep ~



this thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_ 







rep/and or cred 




---



taking both <3


----------



## SP (Dec 3, 2010)

blackssk said:


> rep for sweet candys​



Mine. :3 I didn't see anyone take this but correct me if I'm wrong since it was posted a while back.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Sorry about the double post, but taking this too. Thank you.


----------



## Demon Lord (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Crayons (Dec 3, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​



thanks hannah


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

Just another sig;


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2010)

​


----------



## Sine (Dec 3, 2010)

mine       .


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 3, 2010)

deleted to get both of these D: so addicted.

gotta spread.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2010)

yes plz


----------



## Death Note (Dec 4, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​




Taking this one. Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2010)

​


----------



## stardust (Dec 4, 2010)

No need to credit, and I guess while I'm sealed there's no need to rep right now either, heh.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 4, 2010)

Ooolala, mines <3


----------



## kyochi (Dec 4, 2010)

Deleted last post, will credit when I use.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 4, 2010)

Can I have a 150x200 gif of this please? :3


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 4, 2010)

this is so pretty  mine now, thank you


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 4, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to credit, and I guess while I'm sealed there's no need to rep right now either, heh.



Taking these two, I'll rep you when you get unsealed :3


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 4, 2010)

taking
thanks<3


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2010)

​


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 4, 2010)

Taking :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 4, 2010)

Keichii <3 Mineminemine


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2010)

Some gifs made by Aeon, he's giving them away and doesn't ask for rep, cred, or anything.


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



taking these, thanx.



Mider T said:


> Some gifs made by Aeon, he's giving them away and doesn't ask for rep, cred, or anything.




and these!


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 4, 2010)

wasn't used, so I wanna snag ~


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 4, 2010)

Taking!

Edit: I have to spread rep, but I'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 4, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Just another sig;



Taking


----------



## K (Dec 4, 2010)

stealing              .


----------



## Aiku (Dec 4, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 4, 2010)

*Set*



Rep if taking.​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

sigs


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 5, 2010)

*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. 


​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 5, 2010)

snagggginnn


----------



## Judecious (Dec 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Some gifs made by Aeon, he's giving them away and doesn't ask for rep, cred, or anything.



Taking this


----------



## Sine (Dec 5, 2010)

miiine,  will rep you soon.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 5, 2010)

Taking :33  will rep after spreading.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 5, 2010)

Aiku said:


> *Set*
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking.​



Mine <333
Rep'd


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 5, 2010)

​


----------



## Anjo (Dec 5, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Taking thanks


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 5, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.[/CENTER]


taking this


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 5, 2010)

Aiku said:


> ​




Taking :33​


----------



## Skylit (Dec 5, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



mine. **


----------



## Alice (Dec 5, 2010)

just rep


----------



## kyochi (Dec 5, 2010)

Taking, and stock?


----------



## Suhoon (Dec 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like it much
maybe someone else will
rep=credit you can do either one


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 5, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> *rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.
> ​



Cuteee, mine <3


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## Paptala (Dec 5, 2010)

Plus a matching sig for the last avatar:


I have matching sets for all the avatars shown above - if you're interested pm me and I can send them to you. 

rep & cred please. enjoy.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 5, 2010)

Some stuff from Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth. 



Rep if taking.​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 5, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2010)

will take :33 but can i also get it in 170 x 220?


----------



## Yomi (Dec 5, 2010)

Taking this one


----------



## Aiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Kagura said:


> will take :33 but can i also get it in 170 x 220?



Sure.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks Aiku :33


----------



## Aiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 6, 2010)

I want this instead, deleting last post.  Thanks ~


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 6, 2010)

Yea, and I want this one too ~ Deleting post.


----------



## valerian (Dec 6, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​



Taking this.


----------



## santanico (Dec 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. 

Could I get a basic signature too please whenever you have spare time? Will cred and rep for that too.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 6, 2010)

Taking   ~


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 6, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​


taking :33.

need to spread


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 6, 2010)

Rep and Cred if takin'.
​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2010)

medduch said:


> Rep and Cred if takin'.​



taking alice :33

you must spread rep 

dammit hold on......


24d freak will rep as soon as i can


----------



## Migooki (Dec 6, 2010)

^ I'll rep for you if you want.

Edit: Done.


----------



## Zach (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you make this 150x150?


----------



## Crayons (Dec 6, 2010)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2010)

taking  

will rep as soon as i can 


i said i was going to edit it but ohh well taking


----------



## Crayons (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol you two


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



Taking, thank you timmers :3


----------



## Anjo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the beautiful work


----------



## Judecious (Dec 6, 2010)

Lima

taking.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Zach said:


> Can you make this 150x150?



Here you go.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*



pretty  taking this one, thank you


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



taking, thanks~


----------



## rice (Dec 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gifs_ 








*rep & cred*


----------



## Supreme Storm (Dec 7, 2010)

Frango said:


> [/SPOILER]
> *rep & cred*



DAS MINE. !

have to rep around before repping u again


----------



## Soldier (Dec 7, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​


Okay then. /snag


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 7, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 7, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep.




I want this, thank you 


brb, spreading rep :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine, deleting last post.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2010)

Taking~


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 7, 2010)

Taking ~ <3


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 8, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> rep.


 
Thank you


----------



## Crayons (Dec 8, 2010)

*girls.




rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 8, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *girls.
> 
> 
> 
> rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks.*​



thanks hannah  

edit: gotta spread ~
edit edit: I 24'd >w< I'll remember tomorrow han.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 8, 2010)

Frango said:


> *Spoiler*: _gifs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might take this. Will rep when i get un24ed

Damn the system


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 8, 2010)

Taking :33


----------



## Billie (Dec 8, 2010)

​


----------



## Synn (Dec 8, 2010)

Taking. Thanks~!


----------



## stardust (Dec 8, 2010)

Rep only, please~ :]


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 8, 2010)

barney is mine


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 8, 2010)

Panty & Stocking

Rep For Ava's, Rep & Cred for Sig.





​


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 8, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Rep only, please~ :]



thanks retro.  I'll rep you in a bit (still 24'd)


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Dec 8, 2010)

Any Neji *AND* Sasuke avatars???

Will +rep


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2010)

do what ever


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank      ye.


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine      :33


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 8, 2010)

Can I request for a 150x200 of this please? :33


----------



## KohZa (Dec 8, 2010)

rep.


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

​


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 9, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Panty & Stocking
> 
> Rep For Ava's, Rep & Cred for Sig.
> 
> ...



Yes, and yes. :33


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 9, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> rep.



taking this one :3


----------



## Matariki (Dec 9, 2010)

Miine. **


----------



## Alice (Dec 9, 2010)

just rep ~





credit is welcome


----------



## Sunako (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll take this :3


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 9, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Panty & Stocking
> 
> Rep For Ava's, Rep & Cred for Sig.
> 
> ...


taking :33 .


----------



## Metaro (Dec 9, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



I take these two *0*
Can you resize them to 125x125? ):


----------



## Lilith (Dec 9, 2010)

some stuff


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2010)

Metaro said:


> I take these two *0*
> Can you resize them to 125x125? ):



sure :3


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 9, 2010)

Lilith said:


> some stuff



thank you :3


----------



## kyochi (Dec 9, 2010)

Holy shit, taking these instead. 

Thanks !


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Lilith said:


> some stuff



I want these two. Thank you :}


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Panty & Stocking
> 
> Rep For Ava's, Rep & Cred for Sig.
> 
> ...



Taking


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 9, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> Taking



I already took.



blue♥ said:


> Yes, and yes. :33


----------



## Sima (Dec 10, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> *rep please, cred optional*.​



taking, thanks.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 10, 2010)

Just one this time and rep please!


----------



## Kage (Dec 10, 2010)

just rep ~​


----------



## Kage (Dec 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Lupin (Dec 10, 2010)

Kage said:
			
		

>



Taking          .


----------



## Kage (Dec 10, 2010)

Ice said:


> Taking          .



don't forget to rep kthnx.


----------



## stardust (Dec 10, 2010)

Rep only, please~.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 10, 2010)

RetroElectro said:


> Rep only, please~.



these three :33 thanks

24d, I'll rep you asap


----------



## izzyisozaki (Dec 10, 2010)

taking  stock?


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 10, 2010)

I want thissss


----------



## Soldier (Dec 10, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> rep.


I sense that this is available again.
/snag


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> I already took.



Sorry


----------



## Newton (Dec 10, 2010)

rep


----------



## Sunako (Dec 10, 2010)

rep would be nice :3


----------



## Muse (Dec 10, 2010)

​


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2010)

Muse said:


> ​



Taking this one.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 10, 2010)

may not like you
do want the avy


----------



## Kage (Dec 10, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> may not like you
> do want the avy



*sigh*

at the very least cred :/


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 10, 2010)

Taken   .


----------



## Metaro (Dec 10, 2010)

Lilith said:


> some stuff



I take this too xd


----------



## Kiki (Dec 11, 2010)

Muse said:


> ​



Mine because I love peacocks?


----------



## Billie (Dec 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 11, 2010)

​


----------



## Hustler (Dec 11, 2010)

^ Ugh how long did it take you to do all of em?


----------



## Lupin (Dec 11, 2010)

Taking        .


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 11, 2010)

150x200 of these please 

Taking this as well.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 11, 2010)

Kage said:


> just rep ~​



I really want to take this, but someone took it away


----------



## Judecious (Dec 11, 2010)

Taking this


----------



## Billie (Dec 11, 2010)

Hustler said:


> ^ Ugh how long did it take you to do all of em?



1h with a little break.  


choco bao bao said:


> 150x200 of these please


​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 11, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



ı am taking second one

but could u please resize it so that ı can use ne? ^^


----------



## Billie (Dec 11, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> ı am taking second one
> 
> but could u please resize it so that ı can use ne? ^^



​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 11, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



thank u!!! repped ^^


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 11, 2010)

Sunako said:


> rep would be nice :3



miomiomio


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 11, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taken and repp'd


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 11, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​




taking


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2010)

rep​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2010)

rep+cred

​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 11, 2010)

just show me some love <3




*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## K (Dec 11, 2010)

rep after spread


----------



## K (Dec 11, 2010)

what series is this


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2010)

vocaloid.........


----------



## K (Dec 11, 2010)

ok, what's the character's name?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2010)

len.......


----------



## Alice (Dec 11, 2010)

just rep if takin <3333


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

-- Rep please. :]​


​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2010)

Rep. Christmas soon~  


​


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 11, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep if takin <3333



me me mee


----------



## Laxus (Dec 11, 2010)

Rep


----------



## Raizen (Dec 11, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## kyochi (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Alice.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 11, 2010)

Taking               .


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 11, 2010)

Just credit.


----------



## K (Dec 11, 2010)

​


rep


----------



## dream (Dec 12, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep if takin <3333



Taking.  :33

Will rep when I can.


----------



## Billie (Dec 12, 2010)

​


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 12, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Rep. Christmas soon~
> 
> ​



Taking, thnx :33


----------



## Sumon (Dec 12, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> just show me some love <3



Taking :ho I love you so much :*


----------



## Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

rep




​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 12, 2010)

Rep if you're taking.​


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 12, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Zach (Dec 12, 2010)

Taking


----------



## rice (Dec 13, 2010)

​


----------



## rice (Dec 13, 2010)

​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2010)

Taking, thanks. >w<


----------



## Laix (Dec 13, 2010)

Taking thx.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 13, 2010)

Taking and repping.


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 13, 2010)

Taking, Thanks


----------



## Billie (Dec 13, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Santa was here.  (take & rep)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 13, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep



taking


----------



## Soldier (Dec 13, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Thanks mang.


----------



## Billie (Dec 13, 2010)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 13, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking. Would appreciate a fuck load more Kazuma gifs


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 13, 2010)

for any avys taken ask for resize to me though PM or VM

this time their all saved xD


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 13, 2010)

Stock please? :3


----------



## Bart (Dec 13, 2010)

*Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 13, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Stock please? :3



ya sure you want it (its the other kagamine )


----------



## Newton (Dec 13, 2010)

rep


----------



## Alice (Dec 13, 2010)

just rep if taking any ~


----------



## KohZa (Dec 13, 2010)

rep.​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 13, 2010)

Newton said:


> ​



taking this


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 13, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep if taking any ~



thanks        .


----------



## Dagor (Dec 13, 2010)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking this one


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 13, 2010)

even if I won't ever be able to use it, reserved ~


----------



## K (Dec 13, 2010)

taken, repped, and if you know, what's the series and/or character?


taken, repped


----------



## Hustler (Dec 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> rep.​



I want this  

Ahwell could I just grab the stock?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 13, 2010)

^check your vm .


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 13, 2010)

*rep.* cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. 


​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 13, 2010)

where is this girl from?


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 13, 2010)

oh wow lol, thanks C:


----------



## Tim (Dec 14, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> 
> 
> ​





taking


----------



## Judecious (Dec 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~



Taking this


----------



## Sunako (Dec 14, 2010)

Takiiiiiing <3


----------



## Ceria (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 14, 2010)

150x200 of this please :3


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 14, 2010)

Sankyuu   ~


----------



## K (Dec 14, 2010)

taken, repped


----------



## K (Dec 14, 2010)

some of those aren't even 150x200 size, Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

i know i SAID i would resize them just PM me or VM or EVEN ASK HERE


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2010)

*WILL RESIZE IF SOMETHING IS TAKEN OK*


----------



## K (Dec 14, 2010)

taking but 24'd


VMing to remember rep


----------



## m o l o k o (Dec 14, 2010)

couldn't resist. thanks.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 15, 2010)

Both mine


----------



## Juli (Dec 15, 2010)

Just some random avatars (I only used the last one). :3


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 15, 2010)

Juli said:


> Just some random avatars (I only used the last one). :3



thanks jules


----------



## Sunako (Dec 15, 2010)

rep would be nice :3​


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Zach (Dec 15, 2010)

Taking these


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 15, 2010)

rep and cred baby fufu​


----------



## Ceria (Dec 15, 2010)

taking this for use elsewhere, no need for resize. but who is the character?


----------



## Sine (Dec 15, 2010)

mine     **


----------



## Soldier (Dec 15, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> rep and cred baby fufu​



omgomgomgStockPlease?


----------



## Morphine (Dec 15, 2010)

Juli said:


> ]



thank you <33


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 15, 2010)

;  ; 

 ;  ;  

*rep please.*​


----------



## Saturday (Dec 15, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep
> ​



Taking. Will rep soon.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 15, 2010)

Taking

repped


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 15, 2010)

taking, thanks <3


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Sun. ;I 

EDIT: Damn, must spread ~


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 15, 2010)

Juli said:


> Just some random avatars (I only used the last one). :3



Taking the second one, uhm... I'm on a friend's phone so I can't quote. :I


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2010)

rep.​


----------



## H a r u (Dec 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pikachu Set!_


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2010)

​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 15, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> rep and cred baby fufu​



Whoa, can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Lupin (Dec 15, 2010)

Taking~   .


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 16, 2010)

Soldier said:


> omgomgomgStockPlease?





PervySageSensei said:


> Whoa, can I have the stock for this?



sorry no stocks everyone 
if u guys want ı can make them 150x150 but thats all ı can do for u ^^


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 16, 2010)

just rep if taking any​and NO STOCKS


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 16, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> just rep if taking any​and NO STOCKS



Taking,Can you resize it please to junior size


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 16, 2010)

Gear Second said:


> Taking,Can you resize it please to junior size



of course,here ^^


----------



## Kaijin (Dec 16, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> of course,here ^^



thx a lot rep'd


----------



## Judecious (Dec 16, 2010)

Taking          .


----------



## Hustler (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Sayaka (Dec 16, 2010)

oreimo set 

Kanakana chan and Bridget chan xD


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 16, 2010)

Taking :33 need to spread first


----------



## Flame Emperor (Dec 16, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> ​



Taking this, thanks~


----------



## Soldier (Dec 16, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> sorry no stocks everyone
> if u guys want ı can make them 150x150 but thats all ı can do for u ^^



That would be pretty sweet, thanks.


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


>


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 16, 2010)

;  ; 

 ;  ; 

rep please.​


----------



## Juli (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm in avatar making mood~ >_>


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 16, 2010)

Juli said:


> I'm in avatar making mood~ >_>



stock PLease and Taking :33 can i also have one in 170x220 >_<


len sig


----------



## kyochi (Dec 16, 2010)

Juli said:
			
		

>



Thank you Juli !


----------



## Migooki (Dec 16, 2010)

^ I repped her for you. ヽ(' ▽' )ノ


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2010)

-- Rep. :]
​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 16, 2010)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2010)

Taking      ~


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 17, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## Juli (Dec 17, 2010)

Kagura said:


> stock PLease and Taking :33 can i also have one in 170x220 >_<



Sure ^_^


----------



## dream (Dec 17, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep. :]



Taking this one.

Will rep when I can.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 17, 2010)

Soldier said:


> That would be pretty sweet, thanks.



here it is:


----------



## Jackums (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Metaro (Dec 17, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> ;  ;
> 
> ;  ;
> 
> rep please.​



Taking these (:.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 17, 2010)

Jackums said:


>



Thanks :33


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 17, 2010)

How ;__; I had this exact pic for months last year, so Im taking it now


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 17, 2010)

rep =)​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 17, 2010)

Juli said:


> I'm in avatar making mood~ >_>



Do want.       ~


----------



## Tim (Dec 17, 2010)

~Rep Only~

​


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 17, 2010)

Santa Odo has came bringing gifts!



rep and cred please >:3​


----------



## arc (Dec 17, 2010)

...mine <3


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 17, 2010)

this one too


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 17, 2010)

mine, thanks :33


----------



## Jackums (Dec 17, 2010)

;  ; 

 ;  ; 

 ;  ;


----------



## Jackums (Dec 17, 2010)

;  ;


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 17, 2010)

I like this one, thanks ;3


----------



## Newton (Dec 17, 2010)

rep


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2010)

I changed my mind. 


Taking this ~


----------



## Sima (Dec 17, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Panty & Stocking
> 
> Rep For Ava's, Rep & Cred for Sig.
> 
> ...



These weren't taken I don't think, so I will take :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2010)

Odoriko said:


> Santa Odo has came bringing gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> rep and cred please >:3​



taking thanks


----------



## Aiku (Dec 17, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep



Oh snap, it's Ike. 

Taking this. Can I please have the stock?


----------



## Newton (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## H a r u (Dec 18, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep



Taking! 

Do you have the stock?


----------



## rice (Dec 18, 2010)

rep&cred ples


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 18, 2010)

​

rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.


----------



## Yomi (Dec 18, 2010)

Taking this one.


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 18, 2010)

rep plz, cred would be nice but optional.


----------



## Morphine (Dec 18, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.



thank you   .


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 18, 2010)

rep =)​


----------



## Didi (Dec 18, 2010)

Newton said:


> rep



Taking.         **


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 18, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~
> ​



taking this


----------



## santanico (Dec 18, 2010)

​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 18, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking 

-----



this is my current set, but i'm about to change it  :




do whatever you guys ~


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2010)

*R**ep.*

*SET 1*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*SET 2 *

*Spoiler*: __ 








*SET 3*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*SET 4*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*
SIGNATURE*
​


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> *SET 3*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for set 3 <3


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> *SET 2 *
> ​
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Taking these.
​


----------



## Anjo (Dec 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> *SIGNATURE*
> 
> ​


Taking this, but can i get an avatar with it? with the same effects?​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 18, 2010)

Just trashing these cause no one wants them.  Rep~ 
​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 18, 2010)

Why  not ~


----------



## KohZa (Dec 18, 2010)

One Piece Luffy Set

*Spoiler*: __ 








just rep & cred​


----------



## Taylor (Dec 18, 2010)

*Rep and Credit*​


----------



## m o l o k o (Dec 18, 2010)

​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 18, 2010)

Beyond cute, will take. *o*


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 19, 2010)

Taking. :3


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 19, 2010)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



I want this thanks


----------



## Horan (Dec 19, 2010)

*rep please~ . *


​


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 19, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> One Piece Luffy Set
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Taking.

Will rep now, but will give cred when I use it.


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 19, 2010)

Taking these :33


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2010)

Amber said:


> Taking this, but can i get an avatar with it? with the same effects?​



Not sure how to get the border, as the stock was like that and I just trans'd it.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

Some old stuff that nobody want's  Rep~
​


----------



## Newton (Dec 19, 2010)

rep


----------



## Soldier (Dec 19, 2010)

Miyako said:


> *rep please~ . *
> ​



Not taken, right? Good, mine.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

Miyako said:


> *rep please~ . *
> ​



Taking this, thanks. I'll rep after.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Do want      <3


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

Some family guy avy's, rep~
​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2010)

Do want


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> In case someone missed them ~



I'll take em


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

FMA Ava's.

*Rep Please.*

​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 19, 2010)

Panty, Stocking & Brief Ava's.

*Rep Please*.

​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 19, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Panty, Stocking & Brief Ava's.
> 
> *Rep Please*.
> ​



yoink                     .


----------



## K (Dec 19, 2010)

could i have this stock please


----------



## Horan (Dec 19, 2010)

^


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

A little Misfits special, rep~
​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2010)

set


----------



## Horan (Dec 19, 2010)

* juss rep. *

​


----------



## Kiki (Dec 19, 2010)

Mine  TY


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 19, 2010)

Taking, tis awesome, thank you.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 19, 2010)

Rep if taking.​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2010)

lol stock?


----------



## Aiku (Dec 19, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 19, 2010)

how cute lol
thanks ~


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 19, 2010)

-- Rep. :3 

​


----------



## Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

My favourite actor and character, here's some avatar's  Just rep~
​


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 20, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> ]



Thank you :33


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 20, 2010)

rep =)​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 20, 2010)

Aye said:
			
		

>



HELLOOO NATHAN. :ho 

Thank ye ~


----------



## dhbwdhf (Dec 20, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​




Taking stock?


----------



## Juli (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Laix (Dec 20, 2010)

Stock please?  Taking anyway. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 20, 2010)

this one, please


----------



## Laix (Dec 20, 2010)

*SET*

​


----------



## Taylor (Dec 20, 2010)

Taking this one


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

Taking this one, danke Juli


----------



## Yomi (Dec 20, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> rep =)


Will have this one, thanks


----------



## Juli (Dec 20, 2010)

Laix said:


> Stock please?  Taking anyway. Thank you.



Sure


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 20, 2010)

Just two avatars. I was bored.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 20, 2010)

taketaketake


----------



## Sima (Dec 20, 2010)

Kelsey said:


> Panty, Stocking & Brief Ava's.
> 
> *Rep Please*.
> ​



Minnnne <3 thank you kelsuuu


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 20, 2010)

Please rep and credit if taking:


----------



## rice (Dec 20, 2010)

​


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 21, 2010)

rep =)​


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

​


----------



## Juli (Dec 21, 2010)

@ Sillay: You can still take the last one. Halca took it but deleted her post afterwards so the ava is up for grabs again. :3

@ Aye (and everyone else who's new to the rules): Please note that you're only allowed to take *3 items within 24 hours* (a set counts as 2 items). If you take more than 3 then I'll delete or edit your post. (Aye, I deleted your second last post. You can still decide if you want to give up something else instead though.)


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2010)

Tsubasa Set


----------



## Metaro (Dec 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> ​



Can you resize this to 125x125  and have you got the stock?.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2010)

​


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 21, 2010)

My 3rd sig

Rep is a must, and credit is optional (you can credit me in location too). I'd love if you credit me so someone will request something from me 
Enough bragging. Get this awsum sig now


----------



## Sillay (Dec 21, 2010)

ane said:


> ​





asfkdjl; these are all really really gorgeous. 




Juli said:


> @ Sillay: You can still take the last one. Halca took it but deleted her post afterwards so the ava is up for grabs again. :3



Oh! Thanks for clearing things up! :] I'll go back and re-edit my post now as to not cause any confusion.


----------



## Soldier (Dec 21, 2010)

Juli said:


> Just some random avatars (I only used the last one). :3



Plz and thank you.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Can you resize this to 125x125  and have you got the stock?.



sure!


----------



## Aiku (Dec 21, 2010)

dhbwdhf said:


> Taking stock?


----------



## Metaro (Dec 21, 2010)

Starr said:


> sure!



Huhu Thank you pek.


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



stock please :33


----------



## rice (Dec 21, 2010)

Kagura said:


> stock please :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 21, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Tsubasa Set



Taking and stock please? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 21, 2010)

i dont have the stock 

also 

haruhi Christmas


----------



## Ceria (Dec 21, 2010)

Kagura said:


> i dont have the stock
> 
> also
> 
> haruhi Christmas



taking this  thank you!


----------



## Metaro (Dec 21, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lucky whoever gets this first_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean me :ho.Takes it.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Christmas Avatars_ 




;;;;;;;;


credit plz<3


----------



## Mikoto (Dec 22, 2010)

Metaro said:


> You mean me :ho.Takes it.


Holy crap, I didn't expect to see that avy to reappear again, lmao. I am Shuheiwa. Credit isn't required, just rep please.


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 22, 2010)

~Minato avy~

rep & credit​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 22, 2010)

*Oh snap, it's Link time! *


Rep if taking.​


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 22, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Rep if taking.​



Link! *u* Thanks. Need to spread first.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 22, 2010)

Aiku said:


> *Oh snap, it's Link time! *
> 
> 
> Rep if taking.​



ill take this for future use and will rep when im not rep sealed(ill wear when i rep). thanks


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2010)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ​



thanks~ <3


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 22, 2010)

Some Christmas stuff, just rep~ 






​


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 22, 2010)

Rep is a must, and credit is optional, but requested.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​





Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~​





Ivyn said:


> Some Christmas stuff, just rep~
> ​



Taking.


----------



## Jackums (Dec 22, 2010)

;  ; 

 ;  ; 

 ;  ;


----------



## Hustler (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 22, 2010)

Jackums said:


> ;  ;



like them  thanks


----------



## Anjo (Dec 22, 2010)

Jackums said:


> ;


 
Mine


----------



## memorydusk (Dec 22, 2010)

Laix said:


> *SET 3*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Stock please


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 22, 2010)

Jackums said:


> ;



Taking :33


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 22, 2010)

black rock shooter set


----------



## Laix (Dec 22, 2010)

memorydusk said:


> Stock please



Sorry, don't have it anymore.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 22, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



I'll take these, gracias.


----------



## Alice (Dec 22, 2010)

rep if taking any


----------



## valerian (Dec 22, 2010)

Alice said:


> rep if taking any



Taking this .


----------



## Sillay (Dec 22, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> Some Christmas stuff, just rep~
> ​





Alice said:


> rep if taking any



Thank you to both.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 22, 2010)

taking


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Rep is a must, and credit is optional, but requested.


Epic, I'm taking.


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 22, 2010)

Gray said:


> Epic, I'm taking.



Holy shit on a shit sandwich with shit on top!
Those are the nicest words anyone has ever said to me!

Anyway i made another sig :




Rep is a must, credit is optional but i'd love if you were to credit me, even if in location


----------



## Zach (Dec 22, 2010)

Taking                            :alicestars


----------



## Odoriko (Dec 22, 2010)

rep if taking


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2010)

Taking


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 22, 2010)

_rep_. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes 





​


----------



## Enigma (Dec 22, 2010)

rep & cred please


----------



## H a r u (Dec 22, 2010)

Just Rep


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2010)

this is a do want.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 22, 2010)

Just Rep


----------



## kyochi (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you both.  ....and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 22, 2010)

Rep and Cred if you take, thanks <3​


----------



## H a r u (Dec 22, 2010)

Taking.


----------



## αce (Dec 23, 2010)

Enigma said:


> rep & cred please



Taking this


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 23, 2010)

_A few Christmas-y sets: _


*Spoiler*: __ 













_Just rep is fine. Cred would be cool~_​


----------



## H a r u (Dec 23, 2010)

Just Rep



*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 23, 2010)

Whoa,  thanks, if it's cool I'll take this


----------



## H a r u (Dec 23, 2010)

Just Rep


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 23, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just Rep
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Taking this.

Awesome.


----------



## Horan (Dec 23, 2010)

*rep yo *



​


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 23, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _A few Christmas-y sets: _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Stock for the Pokemon one please~


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 23, 2010)

rep =)​


----------



## Juli (Dec 23, 2010)

pfft said:


> no offense intended but why is she allowed to do this mods?
> ...



I'm more lenient when it comes to the "not posting work from others" rule, as long as it's stuff from the giveaway's thread. If you want to repost stuff that you took from here but never used, then you can do so as long as you link back to the people who did them and as long as they have nothing against it. Imo they can only benefit from it and so I see no problem with it.

If it's stuff that was made specifically for you by someone else, then of course that's a different case and here the rule applies. 

PM me if you want to discuss this further.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 23, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just Rep





Kyοn said:


> ~Rep Only~





Ivyn said:


> rep =)



taking, thanks 

will rep when I'm not 24d


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 23, 2010)

Rep please. Credit is unnecessary but appreciated.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 23, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Rep please. Credit is unnecessary but appreciated.


Taking, but 150x200 avas for those please? :33


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 23, 2010)

choco bao bao said:


> Taking, but 150x200 avas for those please? :33



Sure, here you go:


----------



## kyochi (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you Maran.  

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 23, 2010)

Rep is a must, credit is optional (but really requested!)


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 23, 2010)

^Can't quote, but I'll take Avatar


----------



## Sillay (Dec 23, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> _rep_. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes
> 
> ​
> ​



; and then



Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _Christmas Avatars Group2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



; and then



Ivyn said:


> rep =)​



@Ivyn
Forgive me; I need to spread first  Expect it in a day or two.


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 23, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Stock for the Pokemon one please~


----------



## Liebgotts (Dec 23, 2010)

Miyako said:


> *rep yo *
> 
> 
> ​



taking this thanks


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 23, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Holy shit on a shit sandwich with shit on top!
> Those are the nicest words anyone has ever said to me!
> 
> Anyway i made another sig :
> ...



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 23, 2010)

_A simple GIF avatar of Tsuna up for grabs~_





Just rep is fine...


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 23, 2010)

Rep and Cred if you take <3 Thanks.​


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 23, 2010)

_Simple Christmas-y sig..._

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## H a r u (Dec 24, 2010)

Just Rep


*Spoiler*: _Flippy Set_ 









*Spoiler*: _Splendid Set_


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 24, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Thanks a bunch.



If you take it i said a rep is a _must_ but there is nothing there
If you are 24'd, you should have said in your post.


....


----------



## Jackums (Dec 24, 2010)

;  ;  

 ;  ; 


Stock, please?


----------



## Soldier (Dec 24, 2010)

Stocks, please?


----------



## Jackums (Dec 24, 2010)

Soldier said:


> Stocks, please?



I used renders, but I didn't save them. 

I rarely save stocks/renders. Sorry.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 24, 2010)

taking, thanks~


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 24, 2010)

Taking :33 need to spread first


----------



## Croatoa (Dec 24, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Rep is a must, credit is optional (but really requested!)



Takin'       .


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2010)

Jackums said:


> Stock, please?


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 24, 2010)

rep.





*Spoiler*: _sets_


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Claiming these two.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 24, 2010)

rep.


----------



## Origami (Dec 24, 2010)

Rep and Credit, please.​









Thank you ;3​


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 24, 2010)

Vice said:


> Claiming these two.



Oh, and stock?


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2010)

set


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 24, 2010)

rep =)​


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 24, 2010)

Rep and cred if you use, thanks <3​


----------



## Soldier (Dec 24, 2010)

Origami said:


> Rep and Credit, please.​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ;3​



Stock, maybe?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 24, 2010)

Miyako said:


> *rep yo *
> ​


*reps*


----------



## Sillay (Dec 24, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> rep =)​





choco bao bao said:


> ​
> rep.





choco bao bao said:


> rep.
> 
> 
> ​



asldfjks; allow me to spread, you two


----------



## rice (Dec 24, 2010)

​


----------



## Migooki (Dec 24, 2010)

Sillay said:


> asldfjks; allow me to spread, you two



I repped them for you. :3


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2010)

Frango said:


> ​



Thanks eric


----------



## Sakubo (Dec 25, 2010)

Kagura said:


> set





Nuvola said:


> _Simple Christmas-y sig..._
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Mines. 
:>


----------



## Shika (Dec 25, 2010)

taaaaaaaaaken!


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas! Rep is essential, credit optional but appreciated ​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 25, 2010)

Rep is optional, credit is optional but appreciated ​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 25, 2010)

Aggressor said:
			
		

>



Deleted my last post, taking these.  Thank you guys. :3


----------



## H a r u (Dec 25, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Merry Christmas! Rep is essential, credit optional but appreciated ​



Taking this. 

Do you have stock?


----------



## pfft (Dec 25, 2010)

ok i will take these two.. i am on 24 hr but will rep you when i can.


----------



## SP (Dec 25, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> rep =)​



Taking. :3


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 25, 2010)

Some Code Geass stuff:





Rep if taking. Credit is optional but appreciated.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 25, 2010)

Can I please have the stock?


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Rep is optional, credit is optional but appreciated



Ohh, taking~ Do you have the stock? :amazed


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Can I please have the stock?


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Rep is optional, credit is optional but appreciated ​



Stocks please~ :33


----------



## Paptala (Dec 26, 2010)

rep would be nice


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 26, 2010)

Paptala said:


> rep would be nice



Stocks for these also please


----------



## Paptala (Dec 26, 2010)

*Kiri Amane said:


> Stocks for these also please


Not a problem


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 26, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Merry Christmas! Rep is essential, credit optional but appreciated



taking these three, thank you


----------



## Aiku (Dec 26, 2010)

*It's Hinata time! 

Spoiler:  










Rep if taking. *​


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 26, 2010)

taking :33

have to spread though :3


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 26, 2010)

wow!  taken please. and I'll rep..


----------



## SP (Dec 26, 2010)

Taking thanks. :>


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 26, 2010)

rep~ ​


----------



## Sunako (Dec 26, 2010)

Mine.


----------



## Cloud (Dec 26, 2010)

Brian said:


> rep if taking



Taking. Thanks~


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

panty x breif and stockings and sasuke


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

Do want. *u*


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 26, 2010)

Rep<3 Thanks.​


----------



## .:Jason:. (Dec 26, 2010)

Nuvola said:


> _A few Christmas-y sets: _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Taking this if you don't mind.


----------



## Juice (Dec 26, 2010)

Taking this.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 26, 2010)

rin sig 

if you want an avy tell me


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2010)

​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2010)

Rep is essential, credit optional but appreciated ​


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 27, 2010)

Taking, thnx :33


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 27, 2010)

Stocks please


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

umm the first is a render xD

umm and i deleted the other stocks >_<

black and white


----------



## Judecious (Dec 27, 2010)

Taking this


----------



## Origami (Dec 27, 2010)

Rep and Credit my shop ;3 { Is that cheating? }

​

Transparency:
​


----------



## Didi (Dec 27, 2010)

Taking, repping, thanks.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Anjo (Dec 27, 2010)

Stock           plz?


----------



## Hustler (Dec 27, 2010)

Amber said:


> Stock           plz?


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hustler said:


>



Taking these :33


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 27, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Just Rep



taking thank you


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 27, 2010)

rep~ ​


----------



## SSJ5 (Dec 27, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a stock for this (and/or artist name)?


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 27, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> ​


Taking this one.

EDIT: I'm 24'd. I'll make a note to rep you later.


----------



## Lucrecia (Dec 27, 2010)

taking :33


----------



## Alice (Dec 27, 2010)

just rep credit is welcome though >:3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2010)

vocaloid set


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Blue Set_ 







*Spoiler*: _Minccino Set_ 






Rep mandatory. Cred optional, but would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2010)

Origami said:


> ​


taking   ;3


----------



## KohZa (Dec 27, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Aiku (Dec 27, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​



Taking this.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 27, 2010)

Just Rep


----------



## Millennium Creed (Dec 27, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep credit is welcome though >:3



Taking the Sanji one. Thanks. :33


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2010)

Trans. Rep if taking thanks.



*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 27, 2010)

you got the stock to this? ;3


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 27, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> you got the stock to this? ;3



Sure!


----------



## kyochi (Dec 27, 2010)

I might want this, not entirely sure.  

Repping anyway.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 28, 2010)

Can I have the orginal pic of this?


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2010)

yesh


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 28, 2010)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes


----------



## Blaze (Dec 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> yesh


Thanks                .


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Dec 28, 2010)

Stocks please


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 28, 2010)

Alice said:


> just rep credit is welcome though >:3





Origami said:


> Rep and Credit my shop ;3 { Is that cheating? }​





Ivyn said:


> rep~ ​




taking it all.... and repping :risu​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 28, 2010)

rep.

​


----------



## Rache (Dec 28, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes



taking       :3


----------



## Lupin (Dec 28, 2010)

Taking      .


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 28, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 28, 2010)

rep ​


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 28, 2010)

Taking these two.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

[sp=sig out of boredom] 
[/sp]

do whatever.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you Ivyn.


----------



## Shizune (Dec 28, 2010)

Alice, you have an amazing talent. Taking ♥


----------



## Ifuji (Dec 28, 2010)

i guess some +rep for the noob would be nice. P:
​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll take this


----------



## Vice inactive (Dec 28, 2010)

Rep.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _trans's sigs_ 







​


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

Ifuji said:


> i guess some +rep for the noob would be nice. P:​



Taking. Rep you will receive. Fuck yeah, Simon.


----------



## santanico (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _more sigs_


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _trans's sigs_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking. Will rep.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 28, 2010)

Do want                    ~


----------



## Sillay (Dec 28, 2010)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes






ZanCrow said:


> rep.





Thanks guys. <3


----------



## KohZa (Dec 28, 2010)

just rep.​


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 28, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.




Taking <3 <3


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Just Rep

Leftovers
​


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Just Rep

Leftovers (cont.)





*Spoiler*: _Sets_


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Just Rep

Leftovers (cont.)





*Spoiler*: _Sets_


----------



## H a r u (Dec 28, 2010)

Just Rep

Leftovers (cont.)


*Spoiler*: _Sets_


----------



## Vice (Dec 28, 2010)

Taking          .


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Dec 29, 2010)

Taking thank you.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Found some more leftovers. 

Just Rep


​
I do not have stock


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

And more...

Just Rep





*Spoiler*: _Giving away my old Red Set_


----------



## Zach (Dec 29, 2010)

No one took these so taking.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

And more leftovers I found lying around.






*Spoiler*: _Sets_


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine . :33


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> And more...
> 
> Just Rep


I'll take this one.


----------



## Eki (Dec 29, 2010)

just rep or w/e


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Didi (Dec 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> just rep or w/e



Taking, thanks.
Will rep when I'm not 24'd. >_>


----------



## Aiku (Dec 29, 2010)

H a r u said:


> Found some more leftovers.
> 
> Just Rep
> 
> ...



Taking these.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 29, 2010)

want this one  thanks, ali


----------



## Soldier (Dec 29, 2010)

Stock, please?



H a r u said:


> Just Rep


Taking, thanks.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 29, 2010)

Stock, pweeze?


taking :3


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Just Rep

​


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

​
Just Rep


----------



## Sillay (Dec 29, 2010)

Eki said:


> just rep or w/e



These are fabulous  And go away ane  I need to catch up <3


----------



## santanico (Dec 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## H a r u (Dec 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sigs_



Taking  

Edit: Must spread.  Will rep after though


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 29, 2010)

Just rep




Bigger versions of the Naruto and Hinata, if anyone would like to use them in a sig:


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 29, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Just rep



Taking and, stock?


----------



## Erendhyl (Dec 29, 2010)

Katzuki said:


> Taking and, stock?



Here


----------



## H a r u (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll take the first one too. :33


----------



## Origami (Dec 30, 2010)

*Rep and credit my shop, please ;3*






Sets:​













​


----------



## Origami (Dec 30, 2010)

*Rep and credit my shop please ;3*​






​


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 30, 2010)

Rep is essential - Credit is optional but appreciated ​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 30, 2010)

*Rep if taking ♥*


*Avatars*


*Sets*
​


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Just rep


Taking.


----------



## Vice (Dec 30, 2010)

Taking this one off your hands.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Dec 30, 2010)

Origami said:


> *Rep and credit my shop please ;3*​
> 
> 
> [/INDENT]




Mine(: Rep and Cred coming.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ​
> Just Rep


Taking


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's some sigs people can take if they want it 

As long as you credit ^^


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 30, 2010)

ane said:


> ​



mine plz. :3
gotta spread, will rep soon.


----------



## Libra (Dec 30, 2010)

Total reps and cred!  I might add more as I look at the other pages.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 31, 2010)

ane said:


> ​



Taking all of this


----------



## Aiku (Dec 31, 2010)

^

Only three items at a time.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 31, 2010)

taking awesome thanx


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 31, 2010)

Remy LeBeau said:


> Here's some sigs people can take if they want it
> 
> As long as you credit ^^



NATSU! Taking ~


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

Rep and Credit my shop, if taking. 

​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 31, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Rep is essential - Credit is optional but appreciated ​




Taking


----------



## Katzuki (Dec 31, 2010)

Trans Sig, Rep if taking <3 thanks.


*Spoiler*: __ 











​


----------



## Sillay (Dec 31, 2010)

shanksyou guys  will rep when I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

some sigs i did out of boredom, pweeze rep and/or cred :3


*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

Rep if taking.


----------



## Origami (Dec 31, 2010)

_Rep and Credit my shop if taking, please ;3_
​


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

rep/cred optional​


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rep if taking.





Origami said:


> _Rep and Credit my shop if taking, please ;3_​




Thanks. ​


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

I was going to use it, but it's up for grabs now.


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> rep/cred optional​



*I'll take them all. I'll rep you *


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

I think there's a limit to how many sigs you can take


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 31, 2010)

Sigs? I think the same rule applies.



Remy LeBeau said:


> As long as you credit ^^



Taking


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, you can only take 3, doll.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 31, 2010)

Since he chose it over the limit can I have this one? 

If Fireworkes agrees as well since he got there first of course.


Starr said:


> rep/cred optional​


Def. rep you for making this.


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Starr said:


> I was going to use it, but it's up for grabs now.



i want this


----------



## Aiku (Dec 31, 2010)

*Happy New Year everyone! :ho

Rep if taking.



*​


----------



## Lupin (Dec 31, 2010)

H a r u said:


> ​
> Just Rep



Taking        .


----------



## H a r u (Dec 31, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Rep if taking.




Taking


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking these.


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Taking


----------



## H a r u (Jan 1, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking and have a Happy New Year! 

Oh, and don't worry, I can resize it myself


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Basilikos (Jan 1, 2011)

Taking, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> I was going to use it, but it's up for grabs now.




taking, thanks 

will rep you both after spreading


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 1, 2011)

;;
;;


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 1, 2011)

stock ? and I'll take it thank you.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 1, 2011)

Aiku said:


> *Happy New Year everyone! :ho
> 
> Rep if taking.
> 
> *​


Taking these *o*


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 1, 2011)

New Year:

Avas:



Sigs:



Rep if taking thanks.​


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Anjo (Jan 1, 2011)

Aiku said:


> *Happy New Year everyone! :ho*​
> 
> *Rep if taking.*​
> ​


 ACK. MINE!!!


----------



## LDA (Jan 1, 2011)

Credit if taking
(Rep is optional)

Icons:




Signature:


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 1, 2011)

black and white


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jan 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> just rep or w/e



taking thank you


----------



## H a r u (Jan 1, 2011)

Just Rep


*Spoiler*: _Zero Set_


----------



## Fin (Jan 1, 2011)

H a r u said:


> Just Rep
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zero Set_



Taking avatar


----------



## Jackums (Jan 1, 2011)

;  ; 

 ;  ;  

 ;  ; 

Just rep, thanks.


----------



## Jackums (Jan 1, 2011)

;  ; 


*Spoiler*: _Av/Trans Sets_ 












Just rep for avs. Rep and cred for sets.


----------



## Jackums (Jan 1, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Av/Trans Sets_ 












Rep and cred for sets, please.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 1, 2011)

Jackums said:
			
		

>



taking, deleting last post :I


----------



## Eki (Jan 1, 2011)

rep me

and taking this


----------



## KohZa (Jan 1, 2011)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

Stock please?


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Brian (Jan 2, 2011)

Reps if taking​


----------



## Hero (Jan 2, 2011)

Eki said:


> rep me



*Mine           .*


----------



## Jackums (Jan 2, 2011)

;  ;  

 ;  ; 

 ;  ;


----------



## Jackums (Jan 2, 2011)

;  ; 

 ;  ;  

 ;  ;


----------



## Jackums (Jan 2, 2011)

;  ;  

 ;  ;


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

>




delete my last post

i want these :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 2, 2011)

Mines <3333


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

just rep.​


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​


Taking this can I have the stock for this as well


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2011)

save it so i can delete it afterwards.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> save it so i can delete it afterwards.


Thats the plan.

Just saved it. Thanks.


----------



## Hero (Jan 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Bleach


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking :33


----------



## Rache (Jan 2, 2011)

ane said:


> ]



Taking :33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 2, 2011)

Jackums said:


> Just rep, thanks.





Hustler said:


>




**


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 2, 2011)

oooo, mine


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

hetlaia


----------



## Alice (Jan 2, 2011)

some hellsing stuff





rep if taking any ~


----------



## valerian (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking this.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 2, 2011)

Jackums said:


>


 Taking :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 2, 2011)

>



So beautiful, taking


----------



## Lupin (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking         .


----------



## Enigma (Jan 3, 2011)

rep&cred plz


----------



## Vice (Jan 3, 2011)

Enigma said:


> rep&cred plz



Taking         .


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 3, 2011)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. 







​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2011)

Taking the last one!


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.
> 
> ​



Taking. :3


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Stock, pweeze?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 3, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes.
> ​



taking, thanks Kim


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2011)

rep if taking :3


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2011)

rep for more​


----------



## Billie (Jan 3, 2011)

rep for more​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Do want these two ~<3


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll take this


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2011)

Sunako said:


> rep if taking :3



wtf you take all my request stocks 

but their all nice two bad i took my limit xD


----------



## CosplayWizard (Jan 3, 2011)

Sunako said:


> rep if taking :3



Taking these.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 3, 2011)

​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> wtf you take all my request stocks
> 
> but their all nice two bad i took my limit xD



Yes , I was bored and needed to practice mah PS "skillz"


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Failed attempt at text:



Just rep or whatever.


----------



## SP (Jan 3, 2011)

blackssk said:


> rep for more​



Taking thanks~


----------



## stardust (Jan 3, 2011)

No need to cred, just rep~.


----------



## Anjo (Jan 3, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​
> 
> rep for more


Thanks <3
Can you post some Digimon or Kingdom Hearts Gifs?  That would be awesome!

kh-vids.net for KH stuff 
​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a quick Hinata avatar:



If you take, remember to rep and credit the member _Frut_ for doing such a wonderful drawing.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 3, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



taking, thanks  <3


----------



## santanico (Jan 3, 2011)

rep/cred is not mandatory


----------



## KohZa (Jan 3, 2011)

just rep me.​


----------



## santanico (Jan 3, 2011)

yo, lemme have the stock for this?


----------



## H a r u (Jan 3, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep me.​



Imma take this


----------



## KohZa (Jan 3, 2011)

Starr said:


> yo, lemme have the stock for this?


save it so i can delte it afterwards.


----------



## Jackums (Jan 3, 2011)

Could you make this at less than 100KB, please?


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 3, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Stock, pweeze?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 3, 2011)

Itachi pwease


----------



## KohZa (Jan 3, 2011)

^no requesting here.go at the general request thread.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 3, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> No need to cred, just rep~.



taking, thank you <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 4, 2011)

Taking <33


----------



## Blaze (Jan 4, 2011)

Ane can I have original for these, please. 

I'm taking the first 2 avas.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you ane.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 4, 2011)

Some old ass avatars from my pb album, cred if using.


----------



## Keion (Jan 4, 2011)

Can i have this?


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

*Method Man*

rep


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2011)

*America*

rep


----------



## Raven Rider (Jan 4, 2011)

A sig for whoever wants, Just rep me for it


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 4, 2011)

​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jan 4, 2011)

Taking           .


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 4, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



these thanks. but i gotta spread @____@


----------



## miih (Jan 4, 2011)

Colored a manga page and made a set out of it. I wanted to experiment with shapes and it came out okay. Please credit and rep if you're taking these. <3

​


----------



## Origami (Jan 4, 2011)

_Rep and Credit my shop if taking any, ;3

_​


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2011)

Just rep if taking


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2011)

Rep and credit if taking

Sorry that both avas are 125 x 125


----------



## KohZa (Jan 4, 2011)

rep/cred optional.​


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 4, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> rep/cred optional.​



Taking Itachi one


----------



## kyochi (Jan 4, 2011)

Shit, deleting last post.  Thank you. <3


----------



## Yoona (Jan 4, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Taking her xD.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2011)

taking thanks


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2011)

​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> rep/cred optional.​


taking


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking thanks <3

Stock perhaps?


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2011)

^sure


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

macross Frontier , G gundam , random


----------



## Kiki (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> rep/cred optional.​



I fucking love Pandas. Taking <3


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> rep/cred optional.



Taking these :33


----------



## Lupin (Jan 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> macross Frontier , G gundam , random



Taking         .


----------



## Rikuto (Jan 5, 2011)

Mien.


----------



## santanico (Jan 5, 2011)

​


----------



## rice (Jan 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Jackums (Jan 5, 2011)

Stock, please?


----------



## Selva (Jan 5, 2011)

Just started to get into Panty and Stocking =P

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> Just started to get into Panty and Stocking =P
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Taking these three :33

have to spread


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2011)

rep for more​


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2011)

rep for more​


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2011)

rep for more​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



From which anime is that guy ?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> [/spoiler][/center]



stock and taking


----------



## miih (Jan 5, 2011)

No need to credit if using but please rep. =)​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

random g gundum FLCL reborn pokemon


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep me.​





Gezimd said:


> From which anime is that guy ?



Darker than black ama take it if you aint wanting it 



Kagura said:


> random g gundum FLCL reborn pokemon




mine too


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 5, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Darker than black ama take it if you aint wanting it



Thanks , and you're ok to take it


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

bleach naruto and reborn


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 5, 2011)

I want these, thanks Frango


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 5, 2011)

Reputation is essential, credit optional but very much appreciated ​


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2011)

reppage if taking any, credit is optional


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2011)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 5, 2011)

Aggressor said:
			
		

>




I want these, thanks. :3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 5, 2011)

Rep if taking. thanks<3​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 5, 2011)

Few randoms; rep if taking 
​


----------



## Kiki (Jan 5, 2011)

Alice said:


> reppage if taking any, credit is optional



Mine <3 Thanks

EDIT: Meant this one.


----------



## Sima (Jan 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> ​



taking these :33


----------



## Migooki (Jan 5, 2011)

+ *Year of the Rabbit* +

 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 


~ Rep if taking, no creds needed ~
​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ​





Frango said:


> ​



thanks guys.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 5, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



DO WANT


----------



## K (Jan 5, 2011)

oh                          yes


----------



## KohZa (Jan 5, 2011)

*rep.cred optional.*​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 5, 2011)

blackssk said:


> rep for more​



didn't even see this !


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 5, 2011)

blackssk said:


> rep for more​


Taking, but 150x200 of that ava please :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *rep please, credit is optional*​



milk are not using these anymore soo i will  taking


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 5, 2011)

i'll take that


----------



## Paptala (Jan 5, 2011)

rep would be nice : )

i also have a transparent sig for the sakuhina ava, if anyone's interested.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 6, 2011)

*Hibari Kyoya Set *





 just rep & cred if taking.
​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> + *Year of the Rabbit* +
> 
> ★
> 
> ...



Taking. Will rep when I'm not on 24 anymore :3c


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think anyone took this, so mine :33


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 6, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



taking this. :3


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 6, 2011)

​


----------



## Kirin (Jan 6, 2011)

Taking this one...


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 6, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking this


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 6, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> *rep.cred optional.*​



taking, will rep when not 24


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 6, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



From which anime are the first gifs ?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 6, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



taken please!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 6, 2011)

random


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 6, 2011)

Gezimd said:


> From which anime are the first gifs ?


Sora no Otoshimono.


----------



## Anjo (Jan 6, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​


 taking     <3


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 6, 2011)

Mines


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 6, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2011)

ulquihime set


----------



## KohZa (Jan 7, 2011)

just rep​


----------



## Lupin (Jan 7, 2011)

Paptala said:


> rep would be nice : )
> 
> i also have a transparent sig for the sakuhina ava, if anyone's interested.



Taking        .


----------



## Migooki (Jan 7, 2011)

*Blue* is a *colour*, and the word itself is derived from the *Old French* word _bleu_.
~ Rep if taking, credit is optional ~

 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 




​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 7, 2011)

*Blue* is a colour, and the word itself is derived from the *Old French* word _bleu_.
~ Rep if taking, credit is optional ~

Pt2.

 ★ 




​


----------



## Metaro (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> random g gundum FLCL reborn pokemon



Taking this , you already have rep+


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 7, 2011)

Miyuki said:


>



Taking :33


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

_Rep and Credit my shop if using, please, ;3 

I know it's just one but it's yummie =3

_​


----------



## Soldier (Jan 7, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> *Blue* is a *colour*, and the word itself is derived from the *Old French* word _bleu_.
> ~ Rep if taking, credit is optional ~
> 
> 
> ​



Marvelous, thank you~<3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you Sophie.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 7, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> *Blue* is a colour, and the word itself is derived from the *Old French* word _bleu_.
> ~ Rep if taking, credit is optional ~
> 
> Pt2.
> ...




this one is lovely :33 thanks, Miyuki


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 7, 2011)

rep if taking


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 7, 2011)

Bubi said:


> rep if taking



Taking the first one
Care to tell me which anime it is from?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

^ quote what you want  

gumi mania (had alot of stock of her i was bored )

rep please cred optional


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

also taking this 


thanks miyuki


----------



## kyochi (Jan 7, 2011)

I want this.  Editing last post.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 7, 2011)

rep.


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

_Rep and Credit my shop if taking any, ;3 
Thank you~




150x200:

_​


----------



## Flame Emperor (Jan 7, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep​


Thanks            .


----------



## Ito (Jan 7, 2011)

What anime is this from?


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 7, 2011)

Just rep. Credit is very appreciated tho.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 7, 2011)

150x200 of this please :33


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 7, 2011)

Ito said:


> What anime is this from?


Sora no Otoshimono.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 7, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

choco bao bao said:


> 150x200 of this please :33


----------



## Brian (Jan 7, 2011)

Rep if taking


----------



## Sillay (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ quote what you want
> 
> gumi mania (had alot of stock of her i was bored )
> 
> rep please cred optional





Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2011)

sigs

​


----------



## Punpun (Jan 7, 2011)

Bubi said:


> rep if taking


  Taking.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 7, 2011)

K said:


> Rep.​





I want!!!


----------



## KohZa (Jan 7, 2011)

just rep.​


----------



## Vice (Jan 7, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

mine                                   .


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 7, 2011)

Crayons said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks <3


----------



## Paptala (Jan 7, 2011)

rep would be nice : )


----------



## kyochi (Jan 7, 2011)

Waaah, I want this.  Thank you. 

EDIT: I'm 24 hour'ed. Will rep when I can!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

rep please cred optional (but would be nice)


----------



## Kirin (Jan 7, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​





Paptala said:


> rep would be nice : )



Taking these ones...


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 7, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please cred optional (but would be nice)



Taking, thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

sailor moon and more gumi


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sakura set:





Rep please. Credit is optional but appreciated.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2011)

Paptala said:


> rep would be nice : )


Taking


----------



## KohZa (Jan 8, 2011)

Anarchy Stocking Sig: 


Sanji Pokemon Sig: 


 Beelzebub Sig 


rep & cred. if taking.​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ quote what you want
> 
> gumi mania (had alot of stock of her i was bored )
> 
> rep please cred optional





Kagura said:


> rep please cred optional (but would be nice)



I want these two... thanks :33


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 8, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​





Paptala said:


> rep would be nice : )



taking these, thanks


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2011)

​


----------



## Ifuji (Jan 8, 2011)

+rep would be cool shit. 

​


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 8, 2011)

Taking :33 I'm 24 h'd now but will rep when I can.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just wanna give this here 

actually I wanted to join it together with my ava but I feel comfortable that my ava is only temari now and made decision 

so instead of throwing shikamaru :rofl

I'll just throw the lazy ass here maybe some get him  


just remember, if you want to adopt or have shikamaru then just rep. even without credits. I'm bored as fuck now, bye!


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 8, 2011)

rep :3​


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 8, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> +rep would be cool shit.
> ​



Taking, thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

>




Mine


----------



## Vice (Jan 8, 2011)

Taking these two.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you.  24'd so tomorrow.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 8, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> +rep would be cool shit. ​



Stock please?


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 8, 2011)

*✄ oo1.*




+Rep please! Credit optional, but very much appreciated.​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 8, 2011)

RedAsATomato said:


> +Rep please! Credit optional, but very much appreciated.​



ty                      .


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 8, 2011)

RedAsATomato said:


> +Rep please! Credit optional, but very much appreciated.



Do you have Stock ?


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 8, 2011)

Dexter said:


> ty                      .


You're welcome. c:



Gezimd said:


> Do you have Stock ?


Sure do. Got it off of pixiv.net somewhere, but don't remember where exactly, so I uploaded it. Here you are!


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 8, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> +rep would be cool shit.
> ​


Taking


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 8, 2011)

Taking this :33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Thank you. :]


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 8, 2011)

Rep and credit?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

avys r coming


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

Stock, please.


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 8, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Stock, please.


----------



## rice (Jan 9, 2011)

​


----------



## Paptala (Jan 9, 2011)

Chobits avatars 


All of the above are available in both curved or dotted - if you prefer the alternative version, give me a pm or vm and I'll send it to you.

just rep : )


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 9, 2011)

CHOBITS  Taking this.


----------



## Ifuji (Jan 9, 2011)

+rep would be nice. 

​


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 9, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> +rep would be nice.
> 
> ​


Taking, but 150x200 please :33

Or the stock would do too.


----------



## Ifuji (Jan 9, 2011)

choco bao bao said:


> Taking, but 150x200 please :33
> 
> Or the stock would do too.



hope this will do.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, they will do perfectly. :33


----------



## Origami (Jan 9, 2011)

_Rep and Credit my shop if using any, ;3

_​


----------



## Blaze (Jan 9, 2011)

Frango said:


> ​


Taking. Love the pairing and the set. Thanks Frango.

I'll re-size the ava hopefully it won't lose the quality.

*
EDIT:* I see. My bad then.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 9, 2011)

^    FYI              .


Stephanie said:


> Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 9, 2011)

Taking, thank you. :3 Must spread ~


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 9, 2011)

Rep and credit :3



Sry for 125 x 125

EDIT : Another pic



Rep and credit :3


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

just rep if taking ~


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



Taking ~<3

Stock plz? <3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 9, 2011)

just rep.​


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

@porcelain; i did not save, randomly tumblring *;___________________;*

just rep if taking ~


----------



## Sillay (Jan 9, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​





colours said:


> ​




**


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

@manda; okay : )


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

just rep if taking ~


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



Mine mine mine


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

rep if taking ~



my failed attempts at avatars v.v


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

just rep if taking ~


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~





colours said:


> just rep if taking ~




Taking these but I'll have to spread. :] thanks manda <33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:
			
		

>



Damn it Amanda, I'm taking these.  Deleting last post.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 9, 2011)

just rep.cred is not required.​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 9, 2011)

rep, if taking the sig please credit my shop, link is in my own sig.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 9, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~




taking this one, thank you


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 9, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​



i'll take those


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 9, 2011)

rep please cred optional (but would be nice)


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please cred optional (but would be nice)



Taking, thanks <3
-Need to spread first.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 9, 2011)

rep please cred optional


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please cred optional



And this one. <3

Like I said, need to spread.

EDIT: Stock?


----------



## Vice (Jan 10, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 10, 2011)

Taking this :33


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 10, 2011)

rep.


----------



## Laix (Jan 10, 2011)

Stocks please? Taking anyway. Thanks.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 10, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​


Do you have the stock for this by chance?


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2011)

mine if no ones taken .


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

rep optional please cred


----------



## Laix (Jan 10, 2011)

I just spread to rep you for the other two, so I'll rep you tommorow.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 10, 2011)

just rep~ ​


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2011)

Make this 150 x 200 and I'll be sure to rep 



colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



taking this too.


----------



## Horan (Jan 10, 2011)

anime boys. rep please.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Miyako said:


> anime boys. rep please.



Can I have the original pic?

By the way is this a random pic or is it a character of any show?


----------



## Horan (Jan 10, 2011)

^


I *THINK* it's Kakashi. There's a scar on the left eye that's why, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats ok.

Guess all anime characters seem to look similar.

Thanks got the pic. 

*reps*

*EDIT: *Stupid gateaway.


----------



## Motive (Jan 10, 2011)

Taking . :3


----------



## Kirin (Jan 10, 2011)

Taking this one


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 10, 2011)

Miyako said:


> anime boys. rep please.



Taking, thanks<3


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

rep if taking


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep if taking



Stock please? Syaoran and Sakura! pek


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

ummmm its a render do you want a render?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think anyone took this one, so I'll take.


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ummmm its a render do you want a render?



Yes please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 10, 2011)

Erendhyl said:


> Yes please.



i see ok


----------



## Erendhyl (Jan 10, 2011)

Kagura said:


> i see ok



Thank you! pek


----------



## kyochi (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank  ye.


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 10, 2011)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. ​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 10, 2011)

imma steal diz


----------



## Sillay (Jan 10, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> New Year:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep if taking thanks.​



From New Year's, but it's still so cute :>



Starr said:


> rep/cred is not mandatory



I was browsing back about a week. :>


cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. ​



Thank you; I love your avys :]


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> +rep would be cool shit.
> ​



taking thanks <3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 10, 2011)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 10, 2011)

​


----------



## Hero (Jan 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank chus.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 10, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.​



mine, please and thank you


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

Miyako said:


> anime boys. rep please.



I'll take this.

is there any chance you can make this into a 150 x 200 avy?


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## Horan (Jan 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> I'll take this.
> 
> is there any chance you can make this into a 150 x 200 avy?





that's really the best I can do right now, I'm sorry ;__;
if you want me to edit it some more just let me know.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 11, 2011)

ane said:


> ​



Hey could I have the stock on this?


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

Miyako said:


> that's really the best I can do right now, I'm sorry ;__;
> if you want me to edit it some more just let me know.



No it's great thank you pek


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 11, 2011)

rep~ ​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> rep~ ​



taking 
dammit need to spread


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 11, 2011)

ane said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> mine, please and thank you



Taking the third one, thanks :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

rep please 

  \


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

rep please


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

this border killed me xD

soo if anyone takes it enjoy


----------



## SP (Jan 11, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes. ​



Thanks. :>


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

SOLaris said:


> Hello!
> I want a set with that figure (focus: ... face and bust ; Size, you choose):
> 
> And just an avatar with that ...





umm this is the giveaway ....

request at a SHop that has your requirements


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

rep or cred, doesn't matter


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please



Taking. Will rep after I spread, thanks.<3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 11, 2011)

just rep.cred is not required.​


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



stock and taking 

FUCK 24d


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

^sure


----------



## Jackums (Jan 11, 2011)

Stocks, please? Will rep.


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

^sorry, I can't find one of 'em.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jackums (Jan 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> ^sorry, I can't find one of 'em.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



No problem. Thanks! +Rep.


----------



## LDA (Jan 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Stock Please? :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2011)

here ya go


----------



## KohZa (Jan 11, 2011)

just rep.cred it not required.​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 11, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​





Starr said:


> ​





Ivyn said:


> rep~ ​



Thanks guys :> I'll spread and be back later. :]


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 11, 2011)

Rep if taking, thanks<3​


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 12, 2011)

Taking :33 Need to spread first


----------



## Selva (Jan 12, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​





Katzuki said:


> ​


Taking these, thank you


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



taking. Really would like the stock as well if you have it.


will rep for stock even if that's probably Sai


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 12, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> just rep.cred it not required.​



Taking the first one
Thanks



Starr said:


> ​



Taking the hitusgaya one 
Thanks


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 12, 2011)

rep =)​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 12, 2011)

team 7.


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 12, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> Rep if taking, thanks<3​



Stock please pek


----------



## kyochi (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Iwonka.  
/Must spread.


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

izzyisozaki said:


> taking. Really would like the stock as well if you have it.



here ya go


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2011)

Rep required. Cred optional but would be aweswum.

AVATARS




SIGNATURES


​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

rep please


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please



Stocks please Kagura.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 12, 2011)

i dont give out stocks any more i delete then their too much for me to handle


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay, okay.


----------



## Hinako (Jan 12, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.




taking


----------



## Kuro (Jan 12, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> rep =)​


Taking.
And, do you still have the stock?


----------



## H a r u (Jan 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> ​



MINE!! 
Stock as well please?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 12, 2011)

This whun puhleez.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> AVATARS
> 
> 
> 
> SIGNATURES



Taking these two, ano, could you please re-size that Hinata avy in 150x150?


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 13, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> rep =)


150x200 of this please, or the stock will do as well :33


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 13, 2011)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 13, 2011)

Kuro said:


> Taking.
> And, do you still have the stock?




yup :> 



choco bao bao said:


> 150x200 of this please, or the stock will do as well :33



Hope you like them :3



stock:


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 13, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Joker Avy
> 
> Rep. ^^



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> yup :>



Thank you, the stock is beautiful. <3
Will rep again when I can since you are so nice. 
Where do you got it, if I may ask? ~


----------



## Migooki (Jan 13, 2011)

+ *Experimenting with a certain art I found* +

 ★  ★ 
 ★  

*+ Other + *



~ Rep if taking ~
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2011)

*H a r u ; Karin*


Will do so after I finish the requests pending in my shop.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks foo'.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 13, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> Hope you like them :3
> 
> 
> 
> stock:


Thank you Iwonie ~ <3


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 13, 2011)

​


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 13, 2011)

Just rep. Thanks


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 13, 2011)

rep =)
​


----------



## Origami (Jan 13, 2011)

Rep and Credit my shop if using any please:
 My lovely Road Camelot! (Join my FC (Sharingan!) >.> 


​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 13, 2011)

Taking this, thank you ~


----------



## Soldier (Jan 13, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> + *Experimenting with a certain art I found* +
> 
> ★  ★
> ~ Rep if taking ~
> ​



I'll just... Thank you :I <3


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 13, 2011)

rep~
​


----------



## Origami (Jan 13, 2011)

Rep and credit my shop if using, please. Thank you. 






​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 13, 2011)

Origami said:


> Rep and credit my shop if using, please. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine thanks


----------



## Sillay (Jan 13, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes





Ivyn said:


> rep =)
> ​



/spreading


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

random~ rep/cred not necessary

​


----------



## Paptala (Jan 13, 2011)

just rep plz


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

Paptala said:


> just rep plz



taking! please tell me you have the stock


----------



## Paptala (Jan 13, 2011)

Starr said:


> taking! please tell me you have the stock


Enjoy :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you 


set~





rep/cred is optional


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 13, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> team 7.



Taking ^.^ Stock?


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 14, 2011)

Taking, thnx :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

​


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2011)

*H a r u*

Couldn't find the stock I'm afraid.  I can't remember where exactly I got it from, but I know it was either Pixiv or Safebooru. 

*Karin*


----------



## Sillay (Jan 14, 2011)

Paptala said:


> just rep plz



Thank you :> 24'd


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 14, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Karin*



Thank you pek


----------



## Mozu (Jan 14, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> ​



Taking since Karin is done with it.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 14, 2011)

Taking both. 


Stock for this , maybe?


----------



## Kuro (Jan 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rep~​



Taking <3    .


----------



## Sunako (Jan 14, 2011)

- - - - - 


- - - - - 


rep please , cred opt.
o3o​


----------



## Slacker (Jan 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



I'll take this one.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah Sunako that is inappropriate, you should delete it.


----------



## Stella Loussier (Jan 14, 2011)

Sunako said:


> rep please , cred opt.
> 
> o3o​



 taking pek​


----------



## Billie (Jan 14, 2011)

pleas Allen Walker avas.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2011)

Request section.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 14, 2011)

Paptala said:


> ​just rep plz



:> Thanks guys.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Please quote the exact avatar that you want because not everybody might know who Maka is :I


----------



## KohZa (Jan 14, 2011)

just rep.cred is not required.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

rep please


----------



## Motive (Jan 14, 2011)

Sunako said:


> rep please , cred opt.
> o3o​



Taking.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Jan 14, 2011)

Hustler said:


>



all MINE


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

​


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Taking. Thank you.

What anime is this from, by the way?


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

Heh, I'm not even sure, sorry :sweat


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

It's cool. It's an awesome avatar either way.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2011)

Glad you like, enjoy! :33


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Vile said:


> Taking. Thank you.
> 
> What anime is this from, by the way?



It looks like Claymore. You might want to check that out.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 14, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​





Starr said:


> ​



Taking <3 Rep in the way, thanks Starr <3


----------



## Vice (Jan 14, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> It looks like Claymore. You might want to check that out.



Thank you. Will do.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2011)

rep.​


----------



## Hustler (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## jux (Jan 15, 2011)

Definitely mine.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 15, 2011)

Sunako said:


> [/SIZE]​



Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks                       .


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 15, 2011)

Sankyuu :33


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 15, 2011)

rep~​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please





Ivyn said:


> rep~​



Ivyn, I need to spread. And to both of you, I'm 24'd so in about nine hours I think


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _sigs_


----------



## tyomai (Jan 15, 2011)

this one plz


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> [/CENTER]




Taking this one.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2011)

rep please


----------



## kyochi (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ​



Thank you 



Kagura said:


> ​





Kagura said:


> rep please
> 
> ​



Kagurraaaa <3 Do you happen to have the stock for these two? :>


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the stock for the first.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> rep~​


can i has stock please? :3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 15, 2011)

just rep.cred not required.​


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

stock   ???


----------



## KohZa (Jan 15, 2011)

Starr said:


> stock   ???


 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks         .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred not required.​



gracias                        .


----------



## Mαri (Jan 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred not required.



Stock                      ?


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 15, 2011)

​


----------



## KohZa (Jan 15, 2011)

^^i'll pm you mari


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2011)

rep



​


----------



## santanico (Jan 15, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> ​



This is cute, I'll take it pek


----------



## Paptala (Jan 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please


Taking!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred not required.​



Stock please?


----------



## Sillay (Jan 16, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rep​



Thank you <3


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 16, 2011)

Arigatou :33


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 16, 2011)

^ If no one is taking this one, imma' have ett! 

rep ;>


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 16, 2011)

rep please


----------



## Sunako (Jan 16, 2011)

*rep please*​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks hana <3


​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 16, 2011)

no rep or anything xD


----------



## Lucrecia (Jan 16, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please





Kagura said:


> rep please



Taking


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 16, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *rep please*​



Mine thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 16, 2011)

thread needs more of this. taking <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 16, 2011)

​


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2011)

Just a bit of practice.



Rep. Cred optional. ​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 16, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



this thanks.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks  Eck, I need to spread.


----------



## VampQueen (Jan 16, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> can i has stock please? :3



I know this picture! :ho The stock is below if you do not mind if I leave here


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 17, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> thread needs more of this. taking <3



rep please : )


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 17, 2011)

rep =)​


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 17, 2011)

Rep only ^^​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

stock


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> stock and taking



here you go :3


----------



## Sillay (Jan 17, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred not required.​



**


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

RockpiRate said:


> Rep only ^^​



I'll take this.


----------



## Origami (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm too tired with finales, they're eating me up *munch munch* I tell you. That's why I've been on semi-hiatus >.> 

Vile, if you come here and see me posting, I'll work on your request on Thursday or Friday >.> Or Saturday ...


Rep and Credit my shop if taking, please. =3




Please don't ask for stock, I can't provide them. I only save a picture and then delete it after putting it up on PS >.>​


----------



## Kairi (Jan 17, 2011)

rep + cred


^just rep
contest winners/150x200:


*Spoiler*: __ 




I do not mean to be rude, but I really like this set, so if you have intentions of wearing this for an hour please do not take it!





~rep


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 17, 2011)

Kairi said:


> ~rep



mine 

dammit i need to spread


----------



## Vice (Jan 17, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## dream (Jan 17, 2011)

Taking this one.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 17, 2011)

Kairi said:


> ~rep



Thanks :> **


----------



## Extasee (Jan 17, 2011)

-Reps Please-


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 17, 2011)

~Rep Only~


​


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2011)

oooh cute, I take


----------



## Crackers (Jan 17, 2011)

i got a little save-happy with sailor moon this week... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



also, two   are up for grabs for anyone interested. 

rep is appreciated.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 17, 2011)

Taking this, thank you. 8)


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2011)

Hack said:


> -Reps Please-
> 
> ​



Mine

It's a good thing I already have the stock to this.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 17, 2011)

★  ★ 
 ★  ★ ​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 17, 2011)

★ 
 ★​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Mine! <3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 17, 2011)

Deleting last post, 


and taking these, 
thank you both.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you have the stock for the first one?
These


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have the stock anymore.



Crackers said:


>


so cute, taking!


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 17, 2011)

im taking these three if thats ok


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2011)

Of course it's okay, enjoy :33


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 17, 2011)

thankies  no all i need is a spike one  lol


----------



## santanico (Jan 17, 2011)

I made one, but already gave it up


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 17, 2011)

lol thanks imma go and request one now thankies!!!


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 17, 2011)

finally, my hobag <3 Thanks Crackers ~


----------



## Extasee (Jan 17, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> Mine
> 
> It's a good thing I already have the stock to this.



I knew you'd be the first to grab it.  I made it with you in mind.



Porcelain said:


> Mine! <3



Good choice. <3 I love that pairing.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 17, 2011)

Taking


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 17, 2011)

Hack said:


> I knew you'd be the first to grab it.  I made it with you in mind.



Of course you did 


Giving away old Marluxia set
I drowned him in pink 
Rep+Cred


----------



## Horan (Jan 18, 2011)

repplz.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyako said:


> repplz.



stock PLEASE JED and taking


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ​



Taking, thanks ~


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 18, 2011)

rep =)​


----------



## Kiki (Jan 18, 2011)

Kairi said:


> contest winners/150x200:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I absolutely love this set.  Would it be alright if I reduced the avatar and used it, love? I wear my sets for a long time. Also: only if you're fine with it.


----------



## Praecipula (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm gonna take this. Thank you.


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

Some more 150x200 ava dumps like Miyuki did last night would be appreciated guys. Lots of peeps have 150x200 rights these days.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 18, 2011)

Can I take This ? D:


----------



## Migooki (Jan 18, 2011)

_Uh Meh Neh Kooh_

 ★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★ 
​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 18, 2011)

★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★ ​


----------



## Elias (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyuki said:
			
		

>


These please.


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

I was bored so i made some crappy pokemon ava's. Might as well post them here in case anyone likes one 



Rep if you take one please.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2011)

rep please


----------



## Sillay (Jan 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please



Omg they're gorgeous  Hopefully you don't mind if I take and resize them? :/


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2011)

sure just give me a sec


----------



## Sillay (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you  Though I didn't mean you had to resize them yourself//people are busy//have lives. Still, thanks :>


----------



## Billie (Jan 18, 2011)

rep​


----------



## Billie (Jan 18, 2011)

rep ​


----------



## Billie (Jan 18, 2011)

rep​


----------



## Zach (Jan 18, 2011)

Taking


----------



## Alien (Jan 18, 2011)

blackssk said:


> rep​



Taking


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 18, 2011)

​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 18, 2011)

*rep please*​


----------



## Punpun (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ★
> ★  ★
> ★ ​



Taking who I believe to be Vino.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 18, 2011)

That's Battler from Umineko. ^


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



asjhdasjkhdkjashdd


----------



## Blaze (Jan 18, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> _Uh Meh Neh Kooh_
> 
> ★
> 
> ...


Taking this please.:33


----------



## KohZa (Jan 18, 2011)

just rep.cred is not required.​


----------



## VampQueen (Jan 18, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Stock?! *-*


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 18, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​



Stock please :33


----------



## Kairi (Jan 18, 2011)

just rep​


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 18, 2011)

Kairi said:


> just rep​



Taking <3 thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 18, 2011)

I want these.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 18, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​


Taking       .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 18, 2011)

v2:



rep plz


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 18, 2011)

Kairi said:


> just rep​



want. thanks.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​



Taking this one.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 18, 2011)

Kairi said:


> just rep​





Sunako said:


> *rep please*​





Thanks. **


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 19, 2011)

Taking T.T <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 19, 2011)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool ​


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 19, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



thank you =)




Kairi said:


> ​



taking, thank you <3


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 19, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> rep =)​





Ivyn said:


> rep =)​



Taking these two.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 19, 2011)

_Rep only. _​


----------



## arc (Jan 19, 2011)

ღMomoღ said:


> just rep if taking any​and NO STOCKS





Katzuki said:


> Rep if taking, thanks<3[/CENTER]



...mine <3 (hope no one else got them.)


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 19, 2011)

just rep~ ​


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll take, if you don't mind resizing


----------



## Sakubo (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Kagu <3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2011)

rep/cred optional but is welcome.​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

stock and taking


----------



## KohZa (Jan 19, 2011)

^i don't have the stock anymore


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll take good care of this.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 20, 2011)

They're rather simplistic, just rep~​


----------



## Rache (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking :33


----------



## falsepod (Jan 20, 2011)

blackssk said:


> rep​



i'll have these if no one else is taking, they'll make a good sig


----------



## colours (Jan 20, 2011)

just rep if taking ~


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 20, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> Stock?! *-*


----------



## Sillay (Jan 20, 2011)

**


----------



## Migooki (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking Sailor V. Will rep after I've spread. THANK YOU. :3


----------



## VampQueen (Jan 20, 2011)

Cute *-*
Thank's~


----------



## VampQueen (Jan 20, 2011)

*Giveaway~*

My first giveaway!~ 
Just simple avatars.







Just Rep me if you're taking :3
Credit is optional, but is apreciate.
I don't save stocks. Sorry. ★​


----------



## Rache (Jan 20, 2011)

ohh myyy god taking <3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 20, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



Taking thanks <3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 20, 2011)

Sankyuu :33


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 20, 2011)

*Rep Please.*
 I DONT HAVE STOCKS



​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 20, 2011)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you <3333


----------



## SP (Jan 20, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool ​



Taking thanks. :3


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine     :33


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 20, 2011)

-- Rep :3 ;


​


----------



## Kirin (Jan 20, 2011)

First Avys I do for the Giveaway's Thread: 
Just Rep, please...
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 20, 2011)

> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 20, 2011)

just rep =)​


----------



## falsepod (Jan 20, 2011)

Kirin said:


> First Avys I do for the Giveaway's Thread:
> Just Rep, please...
> ​



This is awesome, taking


----------



## Migooki (Jan 20, 2011)

★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 
​


----------



## SP (Jan 20, 2011)

Ivyn said:


> just rep =)​



Taking. <3


----------



## Ifuji (Jan 20, 2011)

raeping if taking. 
​


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 20, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> ​


Taking these, very nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 20, 2011)

Ifuji said:


> raeping if taking.
> ​


stock and taking :33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 20, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ​





cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool ​



Thank you. :]


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 20, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​





colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



gfhfghgfhgfh



taking these two but I gotta spread


----------



## Refresh (Jan 20, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ★
> ★ ​



rep+ taking these


----------



## falsepod (Jan 20, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> *Rep Please.*
> I DONT HAVE STOCKS
> 
> ​



I know i've had a couple already today, but can I keep this one in stock? I love Ed and Winry


----------



## Migooki (Jan 20, 2011)

S...s-some avatars. Just rep.. if you want. ヾ（*?∀`*）

 ★ 
 ★  ★ 
 ★  ★ 

​


----------



## Migooki (Jan 20, 2011)

★  ★ 
 ★  ★​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 20, 2011)

Taking this, editing last post ;A; arigatō yo, sophie onee-sama


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2011)

I take             .


dis too


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 20, 2011)

i'll resize it :33

or5 do you want to resize it?

here


----------



## Stringer (Jan 21, 2011)

Taking this one, SPEC is a great show. ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 21, 2011)

umm need to resize


----------



## Stringer (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah thanks, much better.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

​


----------



## Metaro (Jan 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking this O:.
Can you resize it to 125x125 ? sorry bothering D:


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 21, 2011)

​


----------



## SP (Jan 21, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Thanks.    :>


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ​


​ Taking


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 21, 2011)

Old stuff, cleaning out photobucket soon.


----------



## Crackers (Jan 21, 2011)

​


----------



## Laix (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine.


----------



## santanico (Jan 21, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Taking this O:.
> Can you resize it to 125x125 ? sorry bothering D:



:33


----------



## Bart (Jan 21, 2011)

*Rep if taking, and credit is optional.*


----------



## mangafreak123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking. Will rep soon.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 21, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> S...s-some avatars. Just rep.. if you want. ヾ（*´∀`*）
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you  I just need to spread.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2011)

Crackers said:


> ​



Taking~Thanks <3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 21, 2011)

just rep.cred is not required.​


----------



## Refresh (Jan 21, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​



taking, rep+


----------



## Migooki (Jan 21, 2011)

Sillay said:


> Thank you  I just need to spread.



Just take it, rep isn't required.


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 21, 2011)

Rep if taking, cred is optional and well appreciated.​​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 21, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ​



Stock please?



ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is not required.​





m o l o k o said:


> ​





Miyuki said:


> ★​




Taking.


----------



## Vice (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you, will take.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 22, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> S...s-some avatars. Just rep.. if you want. ヾ（*?∀`*）
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking these


----------



## Zach (Jan 22, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> -- Rep :3 ;
> 
> 
> ​


Taking these 2


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 22, 2011)

Any DBZ, Gohan, Basilisk?


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 22, 2011)

^request thread dude


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 22, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> Old stuff, cleaning out photobucket soon.



I'll take this one.  Rep coming your way regardless of if you want it or not.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Jan 22, 2011)

first of all. there mods, maybe you say I post nudes and tits again. I'm not, if you want to see the fucking stock of all of this. I'll give it to you, all of them have no tits. just erotica vision but because maybe you ban me and don't wanna believe. I still blur the image just for my safety. and biased of mods.





just rep if you take it,. but don't credits. lol, taste my taste. bye!


----------



## Meow (Jan 22, 2011)

Rep is a necessity. Cred is up to you.





​


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 22, 2011)

just rep~ ​


----------



## Crackers (Jan 22, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> Rep is a necessity. Cred is up to you.
> ​



i'll take this. :33


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll take these. Thanks!


----------



## Yomi (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll take this one, thank you :3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 22, 2011)

Kiddddd


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 22, 2011)

\
taking              .


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 22, 2011)

I''ll take those.


----------



## Meow (Jan 22, 2011)

I LOL at my fail skills.
Rep only please.



Cred only please


​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 22, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



**


----------



## kyochi (Jan 22, 2011)

Deleting last post after last (UGH), 
thank you ~


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 22, 2011)

taking


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2011)

UNFFFFFFFFFFF. wants.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



taking this one~


----------



## H a r u (Jan 23, 2011)

Just Rep


----------



## Kirin (Jan 23, 2011)

Kirin said:


> Just Rep, please...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



As the requester didn't take it, I will post here for whoever wants it.... 



H a r u said:


> Just Rep



I take it...


----------



## Kage (Jan 23, 2011)

Just Rep~






*Spoiler*: _set_


----------



## Billie (Jan 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Meow (Jan 23, 2011)

Credit. Rep is optional.




Rep + Credit :3
​


----------



## Punpun (Jan 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​




Takin'.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



editing last post i WANT THESE


----------



## Sillay (Jan 23, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> Credit. Rep is optional.
> 
> ​



Thank you :]


----------



## Laxus (Jan 23, 2011)

Rep


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

hibari set


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 23, 2011)

Kage said:


> Just Rep~
> ​




Wow, these are wonderful. I'll take 'em! ​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Kagura said:


> hibari set



Stock please Kagu-Chan~


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Stock please Kagu-Chan~



dammit boss i just deleted it 

hmm if i look for it again will ya re me


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## LDA (Jan 23, 2011)

Cred + rep


----------



## arc (Jan 23, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> Old stuff, cleaning out photobucket soon.






Liquid Insanity said:


> Rep + Credit :3
> ​


I'd like these please, but I likely won't use them yet. (current sig is a recent gift, I intend to wear it with pride for a while.) I dunno if that's okay?

Edit: Right, since I won't be wearing it yet the second sig is still free for the taking.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 23, 2011)

Taking>>>


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 23, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Cred + rep



This is nice. I'll definitely rep and cred.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 23, 2011)

Rep if taking


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Watchman (Jan 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking. :33


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 23, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking



Takinggg...lol how your ava is the best on XD

cant rep since I repped you last and no one else is rep worthy atm...will rep when I can..


----------



## colours (Jan 23, 2011)

just rep if taking ~


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jan 23, 2011)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 23, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking.


----------



## Jena (Jan 23, 2011)

I made these in like five minutes out of bordom, so don't worry about rep or credit this time 
[x] = link to original image credit


----------



## kyochi (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Amanda. <3


----------



## Kirin (Jan 23, 2011)

Avy: 



Sig: 



Set:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Just Rep...


----------



## Vice (Jan 24, 2011)

I like this.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking this :33 Need to spread first.


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2011)

I know I just posted, but I got bored and did a few transparencies.
Which is really weird, because normally I hate doing them.
Feel free to use in/for your sigs & avis & whatever. No credit needed.
[x] = link to original image credit


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> I know I just posted, but I got bored and did a few transparencies.
> Which is really weird, because normally I hate doing them.
> Feel free to use in/for your sigs & avvis & whatever. No credit needed.



Mine
Also you need to give credit to Nijuuni when you use her art :'D


----------



## Jena (Jan 24, 2011)

Gah! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 24, 2011)

No worries +Rep, you saved me the trouble of doing this later.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _something alot of NF ppl should like_


----------



## Sillay (Jan 24, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



**


----------



## Nash (Jan 24, 2011)

Liquid Insanity said:


> Credit. Rep is optional.
> 
> ​



Taking ~~~


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 24, 2011)

rep~ ​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 24, 2011)

Very pretty. I'll take this one, you happen to have stock?



Ivyn said:


> rep~ ​



Taking and stock? :3
brb spreading

edit: lol now im 24'd. i'll rep you tomorrow


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 24, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> Taking and stock? :3
> brb spreading
> 
> edit: lol now im 24'd. i'll rep you tomorrow



No problem :3 There you go:


----------



## Sunako (Jan 24, 2011)

Taking


----------



## LDA (Jan 24, 2011)

Avatars:







Rep + Cred. If you want a junior size for any, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 24, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking





Taking much. Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 24, 2011)

^only three sir


----------



## KohZa (Jan 24, 2011)

just rep.credit is not required.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. 



Stock?


----------



## KohZa (Jan 24, 2011)

sorry i don't have stock for that one anymore .


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 24, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^only three sir



Fixed, and thank you for correcting me.


----------



## Billie (Jan 25, 2011)

dont forget to rep!!​


----------



## Shizune (Jan 25, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking :33


----------



## Meow (Jan 25, 2011)

Let's not forget the rep children. ​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

rep please







*Spoiler*: _and some sigs_


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 25, 2011)

What anime/manga is this from?


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> its vocaloid the characters  r len and rin



Ok, thanks =)


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 25, 2011)

rep =) ​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 25, 2011)

Kagamine set 

NO CRED OR REP


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 25, 2011)

rep
​


----------



## Sillay (Jan 25, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please
> 
> ​



<3 **


----------



## arc (Jan 25, 2011)

Kirin said:


> First Avys I do for the Giveaway's Thread:
> Just Rep, please...​





Kagura said:


> rep please cred optional


 Hmm  I think I'll take these. 
Who exactly is the girl from the second one, where is she from? right now she's Kiba's mum to me


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 25, 2011)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool : cool ​



colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



thanks <3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 25, 2011)

arc said:


> Hmm  I think I'll take these.
> Who exactly is the girl from the second one, where is she from? right now she's Kiba's mum to me



That's the wolf girl from the ghibli film 'Princess mononoke'.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 25, 2011)

just rep.cred is not required.​


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 25, 2011)

blackssk said:


> dont forget to rep!!​



Taking this thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2011)

Made by cheshire cat (second post on this page); please rep her if taking.​


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 25, 2011)

I'll take this one. :33


----------



## Undaunted (Jan 26, 2011)

Taking this.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 26, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool : cool ​



Thanks :33


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a bit confused on the rules. Counts? What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 26, 2011)

BlueSasuke said:


> I'm a bit confused on the rules. Counts? What is that suppose to mean?



You're allowed to take 3 items in 24 hours. One set (including avy and sig) is the same as taking 2 items.


----------



## Origami (Jan 26, 2011)

Rep and Credit my shop if taking:






Thank you.​


----------



## Metaro (Jan 26, 2011)

Taking this 

but I still Have the 125x125 size problem D:


----------



## Anjo (Jan 26, 2011)

Vanitas is mine     <3 thanks


----------



## Soldier (Jan 26, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> My first giveaway!~
> Just simple avatars.
> 
> Just Rep me if you're taking :3
> ...



Sure, why not. :3


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 26, 2011)

​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 26, 2011)

Derp, derp, I want this. 
Editing last post.


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2011)

Metaro said:


> Taking this
> 
> but I still Have the 125x125 size problem D:



:33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 26, 2011)

cheshire cat said:


> rep. cred is optional but would be cool : cool ​
> 
> 
> 
> thanks <3



**


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 26, 2011)

Stock please :33


----------



## Sillay (Jan 26, 2011)

aksdljfad


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 26, 2011)

​


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2011)

Rep if taking


----------



## Kurou (Jan 26, 2011)

Taking     .


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 26, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> ​




Taking thanks.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 27, 2011)

​


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 27, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



Taking, thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 27, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​



mines :33           .


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2011)

ah you bitches...

stock?


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Migooki (Jan 28, 2011)

Ancient stuff I found in a folder, stuff I made ages ago.


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 28, 2011)

Taking these.


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 28, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Ancient stuff I found in a folder, stuff I made ages ago.



taking!!!!!!


----------



## Ceria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## VampQueen (Jan 28, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~



Taking! :3

Ohhh! Can you say to me how you do this tipe of effect, or if has a tutorial for it?!  It's just beatiful


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2011)

~REP IF TAKING~






​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## LDA (Jan 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> ~REP IF TAKING~
> ​



Taking~ :33


----------



## Tegami (Jan 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rep​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Sillay (Jan 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> ~REP IF TAKING~​



**


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 28, 2011)

Rep if taking <3  ​


----------



## Synn (Jan 28, 2011)

Sillay said:


> **



Don't forget to rep


----------



## Sillay (Jan 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I forgot in the first place, but now I'm 24'd. :< Tomorrow then.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2011)

Rep only.


----------



## Vice (Jan 28, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2011)

Rep.​


----------



## falsepod (Jan 28, 2011)

Synn said:


> ~REP IF TAKING~​



Not taking but I want to know who this girl is :3


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2011)

^ she's just a dA user who's doing photography


----------



## falsepod (Jan 28, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> ^ she's just a dA user who's doing photography



.......dA?

deviant art. got it. and found the stock


----------



## Jena (Jan 28, 2011)

Ito said:


> Rep only.


Not using, but I love this!

I couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I uploaded two versions of the same set. I like this, but I don't feel like using it. Hopefully someone else will get some use from it. /end boring talk

Don't worry about rep or credit. You can if you want, but it's not required. 

Stock credit: 

Version 1

*Spoiler*: __ 











Version 2

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking this :33


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jan 29, 2011)

Ito said:


> Rep only.



taking sasnar ty

and will iria for stock


----------



## Kage (Jan 29, 2011)

izzyisozaki said:


> taking sasnar ty
> 
> and will iria for stock



it's nilo love


----------



## rice (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Suhoon (Jan 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> Not using, but I love this!
> 
> I couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I uploaded two versions of the same set. I like this, but I don't feel like using it. Hopefully someone else will get some use from it. /end boring talk
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

falsepod said:


> Not taking but I want to know who this girl is :3



Here's the original stock:


----------



## Synn (Jan 29, 2011)

~Rep&Cred if taking~


*Spoiler*: _Contains Naruto manga spoilers!_ 




*Spoiler*: _Are you up-to-date with the manga? If not, don't click the button!_ 
















​


----------



## Anjo (Jan 29, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> **


if you didn't take it, which you never stated, I willl <33



Jena said:


> Not using, but I love this!
> 
> I couldn't decide which one I liked best, so I uploaded two versions of the same set. I like this, but I don't feel like using it. Hopefully someone else will get some use from it. /end boring talk
> 
> ...


 
 Mineminemine

*EDIT*


*Spoiler*: _Rep and Cred plz_ 



 ;


----------



## On and On (Jan 29, 2011)

Harley Quinn said:


> ]​



mine! thanks


----------



## stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

No need to credit, just rep~.


----------



## stardust (Jan 29, 2011)

Once again, just rep, please. :3


----------



## kyochi (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you !


----------



## falsepod (Jan 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> ~Rep&Cred if taking~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Contains Naruto manga spoilers!_
> ...



Taking these


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 29, 2011)

rep&cred


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 29, 2011)

RetroElectro said:


> Once again, just rep, please. :3



OMG im addicted to this show 

but i like homaru the most xD

taking


----------



## Zach (Jan 29, 2011)

Synn said:


> [/SPOILER]



Taking


----------



## Tegami (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking this one, please. =3


----------



## Origami (Jan 29, 2011)

Rep and credit my shop if taking any, please.





​


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking, rep coming out. n_n


----------



## colours (Jan 29, 2011)

just rep if taking ~​


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 29, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~​



I want this thanks.  but I've gotta spread ~


----------



## colours (Jan 29, 2011)

no problemo


----------



## SP (Jan 29, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~​



Taking this, thanks. :>


----------



## Lavender banned (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll take.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~​



Taking this : ).


----------



## KohZa (Jan 30, 2011)

taking this


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## kyochi (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:
			
		

>



Amanda, thank you. <3 ....editing last post.  


EDIT: 
FUCK. I'm 24 hour'ed.  Sorry, will rep when I can.


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

i know where you live


----------



## kyochi (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I know who you sleep with.  


/creepy, runs away


----------



## Saturday (Jan 30, 2011)

Taking. Will rep soon.


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


>



ooh taking :3


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



can I have stock for these ?


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

i did not save them catty T_T

so sorry, they are from weheartit.com under "zombies"
i'm sure you can find them


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 30, 2011)

it's fine manda  thanks
I think I've seen the art before so yeh


----------



## KohZa (Jan 30, 2011)

just rep.i didn't save the stock btw.​


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks.  Need to spread.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 30, 2011)

Just *Rep* 

​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 30, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just *Rep*
> ​



mine but you're not getting any rep. 

until i'm un-24'ed


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> rep if taking ~​



Mine, thank you.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine, thanks


----------



## Slacker (Jan 30, 2011)

Gonna take this two, manders.


----------



## Liebgotts (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



taking this one lol


----------



## Sillay (Jan 30, 2011)

Meow said:


> Rep + Credit :3
> ​



I was waiting to see if arc was going to come back and claim it, but I guess not, so now I won't have to feel guilty about taking it. :3



colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Thanks! <3


----------



## VampQueen (Jan 30, 2011)

Just Rep me if you're taking :3
Credit is optional, but is apreciate. ★​


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​




Do you have the stock? :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 30, 2011)

^ sure, I'll look for it :3


----------



## Shichibukai (Jan 30, 2011)

Taking this.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 30, 2011)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request *.​


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 30, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request *.​



Taking <3 thanks.


----------



## Elle (Jan 30, 2011)

Please rep if taking ~ thx​

​


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

just rep if taking ~​


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 30, 2011)

​


----------



## KohZa (Jan 30, 2011)

just rep.​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2011)

Reserved ;3


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 30, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​



Taking <3 thanks


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2011)

Stock, please.


----------



## colours (Jan 30, 2011)

did not save, never save

weheartit.com T_T


----------



## Migooki (Jan 30, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Stock, please.



Since you only asked for stock and you didn't actually CLAIM the avatar, I'm gonna take it. 8)

Will rep you colours when I'm not on 24~


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 30, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> just rep.​





colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Mine please. May have to spread for Colours though if that's alright.

Great, now I'm 24'd. I do promise to rep you as soon as I'm not.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 30, 2011)

just rep.credit is not required.​


----------



## SP (Jan 30, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



Do you still have the stock for this? :>


----------



## KohZa (Jan 30, 2011)

sorry i don't have it anymore :/


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2011)

colours said:


> did not save, never save
> 
> weheartit.com T_T




Do you remember where you found the stock?


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Jan 30, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.credit is not required.​



Taking much. Thanks


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2011)

Kyochi said:


> She told you.
> 
> weheartit.com ~


Oh, didn't see that earlier. 

Sorry.


----------



## Kiki (Jan 31, 2011)

colours said:


> just rep if taking ~​



Thanks <3<3<3


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 31, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



yes plz :33


----------



## kyochi (Jan 31, 2011)

Stealing these. 
But Manders, I'm 24 hour'ed again.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.credit is not required.​



not taking, but this colour job is fucking awesome man


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> Since you only asked for stock and you didn't actually CLAIM the avatar, I'm gonna take it. 8)
> 
> Will rep you colours when I'm not on 24~





Lionheart said:


> Mine please. May have to spread for Colours though if that's alright.
> 
> Great, now I'm 24'd. I do promise to rep you as soon as I'm not.





Kyochi said:


> Stealing these.
> But Manders, I'm 24 hour'ed again.  Will rep when I can.



i know where you all live 

jk, take your time


----------



## -Shen- (Jan 31, 2011)

Some up to date Naruto Characters Sets Anybody ?


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

^ there's a request thread for that


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 31, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



stock please?


----------



## Soldier (Jan 31, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request *.​



Oh, okay. :3 /+rep


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

rep please


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

Tifa Lockhart said:


> stock please?



don't save stock D:

found it off of; weheartit.com


----------



## Origami (Jan 31, 2011)

Rep and credit my shop please if taking. Thank you.
​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, no! I was about to claim that avatar, Kyochi. Ah, oh well. Enjoy it, dear.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone please be so kind and enlighten me as to why people take ava's and things of that nature but don't ever use them?


----------



## Judecious (Jan 31, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Taking this


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2011)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Someone please be so kind and enlighten me as to why people take ava's and things of that nature but don't ever use them?



They might use them on other websites.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 31, 2011)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Someone please be so kind and enlighten me as to why people take ava's and things of that nature but don't ever use them?



We _do_ use them. But you can't expect most people to use them as soon as they grab them. We use it when we want, but if we haven't used it in less than 48 hours, then it's someone else's to take, though it originally belongs to whoever took it first, etc. 

Honestly, this is kind of obvious, yeah?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 31, 2011)

Indeed - I'm sure if you asked someone, they'd be glad to let you use the little pixel graphic  It isn't that big of a deal & it isn't as if it were made by us anyhow.


----------



## falsepod (Jan 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please



This is nice. Taking. Also, whats this from Kagura? :33


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 31, 2011)

madoka magica the character is horuma


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## Yeobo (Jan 31, 2011)

Origami said:


> Rep and credit my shop please if taking. Thank you.​



Taking, thanks. ♥


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## colours (Jan 31, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## LDA (Jan 31, 2011)

Just +rep


----------



## Saturday (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking will Rep soon.


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2011)

taking :33


----------



## Katzuki (Jan 31, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​





colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Taking, thanks <3 ~


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 31, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



taking nana


----------



## kyochi (Jan 31, 2011)

Amanda, why are you doing this? 



			
				colours said:
			
		

>



Taking, deleting post of the last one I took, but FUCK, is it hurting me to be such an avy-whore. sooorry folkz


----------



## KohZa (Jan 31, 2011)

just rep.credit is not required.​


----------



## Enigma (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking    :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 31, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.credit is not required.​



thanks bro             .


----------



## Eki (Feb 1, 2011)

Just rep me


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 1, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Just +rep




Taking thank you.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## Crayons (Feb 1, 2011)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request .*​


----------



## Ivyn (Feb 1, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request here.*​



thanks Han <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 1, 2011)

Starr said:


> ooh taking :3



starr said I could grab this. Will rep you manda :}


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request here.*​



soo mine :33


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 1, 2011)

Grabbing this one since the person who took this didn't use it in 48 h's.


----------



## Meow (Feb 1, 2011)

Eck. :\




Rep pwease. :3​


----------



## SP (Feb 1, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Taking. <3


----------



## Yomi (Feb 1, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request .*​



taking this one, thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

i can only resize it to 150x200

but i will try 150x150


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> Just rep me



Taking !! do you have junior size ?


----------



## Fear (Feb 1, 2011)

Eki said:


> Just rep me



Can you Transparent this bro?


----------



## santanico (Feb 1, 2011)

^this looks familiar, but I'm not sure 


^taking this one for sure


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 1, 2011)

Just *Rep* Please


​


----------



## Paptala (Feb 1, 2011)

EdWin Set :



Rep please - cred is optional.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2011)

Crayons said:


> ​



mine thanks. :33


----------



## KohZa (Feb 1, 2011)

just re0.credit not required.​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 1, 2011)

Stock, if you still have it. Will rep.




colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Taking. 



colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Taking...


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 1, 2011)

These are delightful. Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2011)

Just *Rep* Please

Just Reposting on New Page.


​


----------



## Crayons (Feb 2, 2011)

*rep please. credit is optional. i don't save stocks. request .*​


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 2, 2011)

Rep if taking


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 2, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking



Sankyuu :33


----------



## Synn (Feb 2, 2011)

*Rep* if taking~






​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 2, 2011)

Crayons said:
			
		

>



Thank you Hannah.


----------



## santanico (Feb 2, 2011)

taking


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 2, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking





ane said:


> [



Rep coming both of u. Taking
After I spread will rep you both.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2011)

​


----------



## Crayons (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> ​



TAKING, THANKS


----------



## Judecious (Feb 2, 2011)

taking this


----------



## Semplice (Feb 2, 2011)

Taking, thanks.  Also, do you have the stock for this?


----------



## Fear (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just *Rep* Please
> 
> Just Reposting on New Page.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuya (Feb 2, 2011)

Mahaloz for this


----------



## falsepod (Feb 2, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking



badass. taking


----------



## Meow (Feb 2, 2011)

Rep + Cred
Was trying out a new style.

​


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 2, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just *Rep* Please
> 
> Just Reposting on New Page.
> ​



Taking. 10char


----------



## Migooki (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Wish I saw that post sooner. ;_;

*Edit: *Oh wait, I did. I just didn't notice the avatar sooner.
Why does this happen so often, lol.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 2, 2011)

No, I'll wait an hour until you get a new one. 8)

Plus.. I want to keep my current one for a while.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 2, 2011)

Zaru said:


> ​



Taking this one.<3


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 2, 2011)

Meow said:


> Rep + Cred
> Was trying out a new style.
> ​



mine need to spread.........

stock please also


----------



## Meow (Feb 3, 2011)

Kagura said:


> mine need to spread.........
> 
> stock please also


----------



## Meow (Feb 3, 2011)

This is mine! :33


----------



## SP (Feb 3, 2011)

Taking, thanks. Could I also have the stocks if you still have them?


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 3, 2011)

Rep if taking guys


----------



## santanico (Feb 3, 2011)

SP said:


> Taking, thanks. Could I also have the stocks if you still have them?



sorry, I only have this one.


----------



## SP (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank        you.


----------



## Pixie (Feb 3, 2011)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 3, 2011)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



Awesome, taking ~


----------



## Nash (Feb 3, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking guys



Taking thanks ~


----------



## LDA (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sigs that match_ 













Rep + Cred. If you want rounded borders on the sen or jun sizes, tell me and I'll change it for you.


----------



## falsepod (Feb 3, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking guys



Thanks man, taking 

Think I might need to spread though, will rep soon


----------



## colours (Feb 3, 2011)

rep if taking ~


----------



## colours (Feb 3, 2011)

rep if taking ~


----------



## kyochi (Feb 3, 2011)

colours said:
			
		

>



Thank you ~


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 3, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~



I always have to spread ;A; w/ you.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice avas. Can I have stock for these 2 please.:33


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2011)

@Blaze lol I'll check and see if I saved 'em

edit:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tres (Feb 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> ​



I think nobody took this


----------



## Blaze (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Starr.


----------



## Pixie (Feb 4, 2011)

Rep if taking, credit is optional.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 4, 2011)

Pixie said:


> Rep if taking, credit is optional.



takin


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 4, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking, can I get the stock please?


taking


----------



## Migooki (Feb 4, 2011)

★  ★  

 ★  ★ 

 ★  ★ ​


----------



## pfft (Feb 4, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



DID ANYONE TAKE THIS? also to this person warning if you dont use it soon i am taking it. 


i want this sig and one of those avatars i am gonna quote in a minute but i forgot which one.. also i think it has been 48 hrs so i might take one someone else took already.. not sure though 

i dont want to exactly but I also do.. and i forgot who took what sort of..


----------



## kyochi (Feb 4, 2011)

Editing last post, thank you Sophie. <3 
/I'm 24 hour'ed though, so I'll rep when I can. T_T


----------



## pfft (Feb 4, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​


i want one of these too or something.. not sure cant remember


i think someone was using this but if they dont use it soon i am taking it.. 

warning.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 4, 2011)

The avatar you quoted in the other post is way more sexy.. your set would be godlike. 

I love NANA so much. ;_;


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 4, 2011)

pfft said:


> i think someone was using this but if they dont use it soon i am taking it..



I used till the day before yesterday and was planning on using it again after I'm done with this ava Zaru made. ( 3 - 4 days tops.) After that is the NanaXRen ava. the thing is I don't want to use them all in 48 hours and change ava every 12 hrs.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like I'll have to go make tons of NANA avatars for myself and the giveaways. :3

And Katzuki, you can't keep it reserved AGAIN after you claimed it and it's been that long. If it's been longer than the limit, either you use it or you don't.


----------



## Katzuki (Feb 4, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> And Katzuki, you can't keep it reserved AGAIN after you claimed it and it's been that long. If it's been longer than the limit, either you use it or you don't.



Hm. Good to know then. 
I think the rules should be changed to one item at a time if the period of usage is 48 hours. Well. Anyway, it's ok.


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

suddenly nana everywhere

oh and rep bitch tits ambie, when/if you use it


----------



## kyochi (Feb 4, 2011)

Katzuki said:


> I think the rules should be changed to one item at a time if the period of usage is 48 hours.



HAH. haha. 

You're so silly, Katzup. :I


----------



## KohZa (Feb 4, 2011)

just rep.​


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 4, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​


grabbing these /repped


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

rep if taking​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

rep if taking​


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2011)

rep if taking​


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 5, 2011)

rep if taking​


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 5, 2011)

rep if taking​


----------



## Blaze (Feb 5, 2011)

Caelus said:


> rep if taking​


Taking this.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 5, 2011)

rep if taking​


----------



## Kazumi Saitama (Feb 5, 2011)

I took Viper. ♥


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## pfft (Feb 5, 2011)

I do still want this one if no one objects... however if I remember the rules correctly it says you can only take one set yet I plan on taking that nana sig and someone elses *colours* avatar to go with it. 

and i think it should count as a set if they are both sig and ava made by same person. 

idk if i am allowed i want to take it


i really do want this sig for sure and no one did take it so I am going to use this for sure.. 


Miyuki said:


> The avatar you quoted in the other post is way more sexy.. your set would be godlike.
> 
> I love NANA so much. ;_;



me too.. nana is one of my fav series.

will admit i love paradise kiss a hell of a lot more. 



Katzuki said:


> I used till the day before yesterday and was planning on using it again after I'm done with this ava Zaru made. ( 3 - 4 days tops.) After that is the NanaXRen ava. the thing is I don't want to use them all in 48 hours and change ava every 12 hrs.



alright. I understand that you saw them before me and you want to use them.. so in your interest and because sophie was kind enough to make some more *one that i want to use in particular* I think it would be best if I leave you to have your ones you took instead of trying to take them based on a part of the rules.



Miyuki said:


> Sounds like I'll have to go make tons of NANA avatars for myself and the giveaways. :3
> 
> And Katzuki, you can't keep it reserved AGAIN after you claimed it and it's been that long. If it's been longer than the limit, either you use it or you don't.



that is how i understood the rules to be. 



Miyuki said:


> ★​



I plan on taking this one for sure.  

if a mod sees this quote and decides i can take that avatar colours made as well then I will 

but in the mean time when and if i can i will rep colours sophie and that one person whose sig i took all the same regardless of whether or not 


colours said:


> suddenly nana everywhere
> 
> oh and rep bitch tits ambie, when/if you use it



ok will do.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 5, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> *NF Giveaway's Thread V3*
> 
> Rules​1. No taking more then *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post. [/CENTER]



the rules says a set (sig and avatar) are two items, so if you take just those three in 24 hours I think you're allowed


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Feb 5, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just re0.credit not required.​



taking thank you


----------



## Undaunted (Feb 5, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking​


Taking this one. 

I'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## CosplayWizard (Feb 5, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Just *Rep* Please
> 
> Just Reposting on New Page.
> ​



Taking these.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 5, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking​




I must have this one.


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2011)

rep if taking ~​


----------



## Sillay (Feb 5, 2011)

Zaru said:


> ​



Thank you. :>


----------



## Taylor (Feb 5, 2011)

~Rep if taking~​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 5, 2011)

~Rep~
​


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 5, 2011)

Aye said:


> ~Rep~​




Looks like Izaya, it is mine. Thank you.​


----------



## Hustler (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

​Taking this one


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

~Rep if taking~​
​


----------



## Laix (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Tegami (Feb 6, 2011)

Stock please?


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

Tegami said:


> Stock please?



There.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

~Rep~​

​


----------



## Metaro (Feb 6, 2011)

Taking this one O:.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 6, 2011)

The closest to SPN I can get Taaaking~! & do you still have the stock?


----------



## Aiku (Feb 6, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ~Rep if taking~​
> ​



Stock?


----------



## Origami (Feb 6, 2011)

Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. Thank you.

I have no stocks.


​


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 6, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​



taking


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

Aiku said:


> Stock?



Sorry deleted the stock


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking



taking, sankyu :33


dis too........


----------



## SP (Feb 6, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2011)

rep/cred *not* necessary​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

~Rep~​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 6, 2011)

A few more 

~Rep~​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 6, 2011)

I like this C: Mines <3


----------



## Vice (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome stuff as usual, Starr.


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking​



Taking this one.  Will rep when I can.


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 7, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ~Rep if taking~​



I want thanks.


----------



## Libra (Feb 7, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ​





Wendy said:


> ​



I will totally give you reps and cred for these!  Thank you Wendy!


----------



## Aiku (Feb 7, 2011)

Wendy said:


> Sorry deleted the stock



Dang it.


----------



## Nash (Feb 7, 2011)

Origami said:


> Rep and Credit my shop if using, please. Thank you.
> 
> I have no stocks.
> 
> ...



Taking thanks ~


----------



## Synn (Feb 7, 2011)

Rep if taking


*Spoiler*: _Sasuke (Manga Spoilers)_


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 7, 2011)

Rep if taking ​


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 7, 2011)

I know *Kagura* took this first, but I haven't seen her using it in 48 hours after she took it, so I guess it's ok if I grab this. :33


----------



## Taylor (Feb 7, 2011)

150 x 200 avy's, mostly football. Rep and credit if take please.​


----------



## Kagawa (Feb 7, 2011)

i'd take them all if i could 




Wendy said:


>


----------



## Taylor (Feb 7, 2011)

Few avy's, make sure to rep and credit if take.​


----------



## KohZa (Feb 7, 2011)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## Semplice (Feb 7, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.​



Taking!  Thanks

EDIT:  Do you have stock?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 7, 2011)

no i don't have it anymore.


----------



## Semplice (Feb 7, 2011)

Rep if taking.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 7, 2011)

colours said:


> rep if taking ~​



Thank you, taking and repping.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 7, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



Taking.

10char


----------



## Eki (Feb 8, 2011)

Just rep or w/e


----------



## Vice (Feb 8, 2011)

Taking, and what is this from?


----------



## Paptala (Feb 8, 2011)

Avies:


Sig :


Just rep plz - cred is optional


----------



## Blaze (Feb 8, 2011)

Paptala said:


> Avies:
> 
> 
> Sig :
> ...




I take the sig.


----------



## rice (Feb 8, 2011)

another one of frango's failed collection .​


----------



## Pipe (Feb 8, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking



Taking this one


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2011)

Rep/cred optional.


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry for double post. 
Rep/cred optional

[x]=link to original image credit.


----------



## rice (Feb 8, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/cred optional.



stock pweez? :33


----------



## Jena (Feb 8, 2011)

Frango said:


> stock pweez? :33


----------



## rice (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Feb 8, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> ★​




I'll be taking this one. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 8, 2011)

rep please


----------



## Anjo (Feb 8, 2011)

Paptala said:


> Avies:
> 
> 
> Just rep plz - cred is optional


 OH YES MINE.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 8, 2011)

~Little set. rep and cred please~​

​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 8, 2011)

fuck shit, someone toke my OTP 
oh well 48(?) hrs of no use and this bby is mines


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 8, 2011)

taking.


----------



## Kurou (Feb 8, 2011)

Kagura said:


> rep please




Taking       .


----------



## Sillay (Feb 8, 2011)

Starr said:


> rep/cred *not* necessary​





Wendy said:


> A few more
> 
> ~Rep~​



**


----------



## KohZa (Feb 8, 2011)

just rep.​


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 8, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



Stock please? Will rep you for it, of course.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 8, 2011)

didn;t have it anymore .sorry .


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 8, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> didn;t have it anymore .sorry .



Darn.  Oh well; can I still take the avatar then? It's a great picture.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah go on.you can check the pic at weheartit.com.


----------



## SSJ2 Gohan (Feb 8, 2011)

Eki said:


> Just rep or w/e



Taking rep.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 9, 2011)

me likes  taking ava, thanks

you still have the stock?


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry darlin', I don't


----------



## Kurou (Feb 9, 2011)

Taking    .


----------



## KohZa (Feb 9, 2011)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, guys. 

EDIT: Must spread. D: jngfmgfbvfg.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 9, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Rep if taking guys



Taking thanks.


----------



## Vice (Feb 9, 2011)

Taking.


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2011)

​


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2011)

Just rep if taking​


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2011)

​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 10, 2011)

this one is for me :33 thanks a lot


----------



## Soldier (Feb 10, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taken, thanks.


----------



## SP (Feb 10, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​





blackssk said:


> ​



Taking these thanks.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2011)

Taking, thanks


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 10, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.​



I'll take these.


----------



## SP (Feb 10, 2011)

Takinggg. <3 Can I have the stocks for the Kimi Ni Todoke ones please?


----------



## santanico (Feb 10, 2011)

haha awesome, taking.


----------



## Anjo (Feb 10, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​




Mine thanks​


----------



## Taylor (Feb 10, 2011)

~Old stuff rep and cred~​


----------



## Vice (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome, mine.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 10, 2011)

Taking these, thanks. :3


----------



## Rikuto (Feb 10, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Mien. 

.


----------



## VampQueen (Feb 10, 2011)

chapter?! please.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 11, 2011)

my wife


----------



## Sunako (Feb 11, 2011)

taking ~


----------



## Lupin (Feb 11, 2011)

Good ol' Toradora times. Taking.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking. Rep+


----------



## Semplice (Feb 11, 2011)

Will take Gin one thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 11, 2011)

^ please, quote just what the ones you want


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Feb 11, 2011)

VampQueen said:


> chapter?! please.



It's filler, so there's no chapter of this.



Shichibukai said:


> Taking. Thanks.



I think someone already claimed this, and it's senior size, so it won't work for you since you are still a junior member.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

Starr said:


> It's filler, so there's no chapter of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone already claimed this, and it's senior size, so it won't work for you since you are still a junior member.



Did someone? Ah, must have not seen it. Oh yeah, that's right. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 11, 2011)

Takinnnggggg


----------



## Z (Feb 11, 2011)

Taking

Stock?


----------



## Pipe (Feb 11, 2011)

taking this one


----------



## KohZa (Feb 11, 2011)

just rep if taking​


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2011)

colours said:


> [rep if taking ~​



Taking this . Already repped.


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

​


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Aiku (Feb 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sunako (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks XD


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 12, 2011)

Frango said:


>



Oh Frangy, you know my fucking soft point


----------



## Billie (Feb 12, 2011)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 12, 2011)

​


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Oh Frangy, you know my fucking soft point



you bet i do


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 12, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​




mine, mine, mine. <3 will rep and cred.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> Rep/cred optional.



Taken and

aww edited


and this.


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 12, 2011)

omfg dean..


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 12, 2011)

blackssk said:


> ​



MINE asuka is MINE


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 12, 2011)

rep for rainbowy goodness

​


----------



## Aiku (Feb 12, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> rep for rainbowy goodness
> 
> ​



Taking this. 

Do you still have the stock?


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes I do:


----------



## Eki (Feb 12, 2011)

taking this


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

Frango said:


> you bet i do



Can you make that avy 150 x 200 as well please?


----------



## Master (Feb 12, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking​



Taking, thanks!



Starr said:


> ​



Taking, thanks!

Also Taking this :


----------



## rice (Feb 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> Can you make that avy 150 x 200 as well please?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 12, 2011)

just rep.
​


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2011)

Rep/Credit optional.
All pictures found on photobucket, so I don't know the original credit.

Set:

*Spoiler*: __ 






[I don't know Japanese, so I hope the characters don't mean anything offensive, lol!]


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

Matching Maka ava?  I want this.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 12, 2011)

Taking, thanks. 
/Though I'm 24 hour'ed. Will rep when I can.


----------



## Jena (Feb 12, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Matching Maka ava?  I want this.



Here are two I made real quick. Hopefully they'll do


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

gracias ~ <3


----------



## santanico (Feb 12, 2011)

Frango said:


>



Who's awesome? you are


----------



## arc (Feb 12, 2011)

ane said:


> ^ please, quote just what the ones you want





Eki said:


> Just rep or w/e



I take :33 thanks


----------



## Taylor (Feb 12, 2011)

taking.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 12, 2011)

Paptala said:


> Avies:


Taking, please object if these have already been claimed


----------



## Erendhyl (Feb 12, 2011)

Rep if taking please; credit is optional but appreciated.


----------



## Vei (Feb 13, 2011)

Taking. Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SIG ONLY_ 










​


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 13, 2011)

Rep Please, Credit would be nice
*Note*: I dont have any stocks.




​


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ​


​ 
taking, rep!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 13, 2011)

Fooli Cooli avatars


----------



## Taylor (Feb 13, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> Rep Please, Credit would be nice
> *Note*: I dont have any stocks.
> 
> 
> ​



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Shichibukai (Feb 13, 2011)

blackssk said:


> *Spoiler*: _SIG ONLY_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'll take this one. +Rep

Thanks!


----------



## Aiku (Feb 13, 2011)

Odoriko said:


> Yes I do:



Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2011)

DeterminedIdiot said:


> Fooli Cooli avatars



This ain't the request thread, hun


----------



## Taylor (Feb 13, 2011)

~Little set, rep and cred~​

​


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 13, 2011)

blackssk said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __



Taking :> thanks.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 13, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ~Little set, rep and cred~​
> 
> ​



I'll take the one of the top two and both of the bottom. Thanks and Repped.


----------



## LDA (Feb 13, 2011)

Folder cleaning time~:








Just rep. Credit isn't really necessary.


----------



## Tim (Feb 14, 2011)

~ _Oreimo Dump_ ~ Rep Only ~ *I Will Resize, If Necessary* ~


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 14, 2011)

~ _Oreimo Dump_ ~ Rep Only ~ *I Will Resize, If Necessary* ~


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 14, 2011)

~ _Oreimo Dump_ ~ Rep Only ~ *I Will Resize, If Necessary* ~


​


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2011)

​


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh ane!  Have you got the stock for any of these by chance?  please


----------



## Sunako (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks :3


----------



## LDA (Feb 14, 2011)

^ You're welcome :3

---






Just rep


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 14, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> ^ You're welcome :3
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Can I reserve this? I'm not done trending my set yet...


----------



## LDA (Feb 14, 2011)

blue♥ said:


> Can I reserve this? I'm not done trending my set yet...



Yeah- I don't mind :33


----------



## Paptala (Feb 14, 2011)

Rep plz.  Cred optional.​


----------



## arc (Feb 14, 2011)

.... mine  though I'm loathe to part with current ava... I'll use it again someday


----------



## KohZa (Feb 14, 2011)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## Eki (Feb 14, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.​



miiiiiiiiiiiiiine <3


must spread :<


----------



## gabies (Feb 14, 2011)

taking  this one   .
24d :I

will rep when im un24d


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2011)

Excuse me sir, you'll need to be more specific


----------



## Kurou (Feb 14, 2011)

Not sure if can take


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 14, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​
> just rep if taking.​


 taking


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 














~Few sigs rep and cred~​


----------



## SP (Feb 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ~Few sigs rep and cred~​



These are cute, taking. :>


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 15, 2011)

Taking        :33


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ~Few sigs rep and cred~​



Taking, thank you.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Feb 15, 2011)

Taking, thank you.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ​





Miiiiiineesss. <3 Thank you.​


----------



## Juli (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2011)

Juli said:


>



these two


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2011)

Juli said:


>



These two  need to spread will give later.


----------



## Croatoa (Feb 15, 2011)

~Nub Mugetsu avis ~


----------



## Sillay (Feb 15, 2011)

Wendy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to spread, by the way


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 15, 2011)

mine. thank you.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 15, 2011)

~A few siggies, rep and credit~​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2011)

taking this one, thank you, Juli


----------



## Judecious (Feb 15, 2011)

Taking this three


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.​



Soooo mine


----------



## Kurou (Feb 15, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.




Guess I can take this then


----------



## Paptala (Feb 15, 2011)

rep please.  cred is optional​


----------



## Paptala (Feb 15, 2011)

rep please. cred is optional.​


----------



## tyomai (Feb 16, 2011)

i'll just run off with these 
i cant rep you so i'll just say good job. looks awesome


----------



## Fin (Feb 16, 2011)

Tanking      .


----------



## Metaro (Feb 16, 2011)

Paptala said:


> rep please.  cred is optional​



I take these


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

Paptala said:


> rep please. cred is optional.



cute, I'll take this, will use the avy later :33



tyomai said:


> i'll just run off with these
> i cant rep you so i'll just say good job. looks awesome



That's alright, I don't recommend rep nor cred


----------



## dream (Feb 16, 2011)

Taking that one.


----------



## LDA (Feb 16, 2011)

Rep. Credit is optional. I will resize to junior if you want me to.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

take what ever


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

Taking these, will rep 

EDIT: NEEDZ TO SPREADZ AGAIN!!!!


----------



## santanico (Feb 17, 2011)

just cred plz.


----------



## SP (Feb 17, 2011)

Starr said:


> just cred plz.



So cute. *_* Thanks.


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful, taking thanks Juli :33


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 17, 2011)

bleach


----------



## CosplayWizard (Feb 17, 2011)

Paptala said:


> rep please. cred is optional.​



Taking these.


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 17, 2011)

Paptala said:


> rep please.  cred is optional​



taking!!!!


----------



## KohZa (Feb 17, 2011)

just rep.cred is optional.​


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 17, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Nuvola (Feb 17, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



Not taking, but who is this?


----------



## KohZa (Feb 17, 2011)

thats sasuke.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wendy said:


> ​




taken please


----------



## Hustler (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## kyochi (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you ! Must spread though.


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

bleach girls set~


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

rep and/or cred​


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Taking these :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 18, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep.cred is optional.




I want these.... thanks :33


----------



## Aiku (Feb 18, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> ​



Stock?


----------



## Hustler (Feb 18, 2011)

Could I please have the stock for this?


----------



## Lupin (Feb 18, 2011)

Taking


----------



## Soldier (Feb 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> rep and/or cred​



Stock?


----------



## Anjo (Feb 18, 2011)

Starr said:


> rep and/or cred​



reping     <3 so cute


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Could I please have the stock for this?



It's pretty big 


@Soldier ; 

here you go :33


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 18, 2011)

Stock please, Miss Starr?


----------



## Billie (Feb 18, 2011)

​


----------



## Kei (Feb 18, 2011)

Will cred  and rep twice when can


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Stock please, Miss Starr?



sure


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

If you make this into a 150 x 200 avatar I will love you forever


----------



## kyochi (Feb 18, 2011)

Editing last post and taking, thank you.


----------



## Sillay (Feb 18, 2011)

LuvDaAlchemist said:


> Rep. Credit is optional. I will resize to junior if you want me to.



I will hopefully come back for Rachel tomorrow  And ehh, I need to spread after just repping you in the requests. :>


----------



## Aiku (Feb 18, 2011)

*Rep if taking. *


​


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 18, 2011)

​


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 18, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> ​





m o l o k o said:


> ​



thanks mia


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

oooh mine 

gotta spread first my dear.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 18, 2011)

rep please. cred optional.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2011)

eva asuka


----------



## KohZa (Feb 19, 2011)

just rep if taking.​


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 19, 2011)

rep. cred is optional but would be cool potatoes 


​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 19, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.​



mine


----------



## LDA (Feb 19, 2011)

Time to clean some folders out~

Just rep. I will give you the junior size of any avatar if you want it.







*Spoiler*: _Naruto set_


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2011)

Kagura! Stop just please!! 

But taking any old way


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2011)

you can edit your post you know xD


----------



## Sakubo (Feb 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> eva asuka



Taking & do you mind resizing the first one? :33


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 19, 2011)

*Rep is necessary, credit is appreciated. Senior members only, please. *​


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2011)

*rep please​


----------



## dream (Feb 20, 2011)

ZanCrow said:


> just rep if taking.​



Taking these two.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2011)

*rep please​


----------



## Aggressor (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *rep please​


Taking, thanks!


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Maiko Set_ 









*Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Set_ 









* rep please​


----------



## kyochi (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome avys Sun ~


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2011)

*rep please​


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2011)

[SPOILER="I don't know what this is" Set]

[/SPOILER]

*Spoiler*: _LxMisaxLight Set_ 








*rep please​


----------



## Sunako (Feb 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _IchiHime Set_ 








*Spoiler*: _SasuKarin Set_ 





for some reason the sig is ... small 




*rep please
finally done​


----------



## Kage (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuNaru Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god wry 



Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: _IchiHime Set_



i will take dis and i rep joo.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 20, 2011)

ARRRG, I hate you  lol jks, 
but taking this TOO, thanks


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *rep please​



sadjhaskdjhaskjdhakjshdakjsdh


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 20, 2011)

Sunako said:


> *Spoiler*: _SasuKarin Set_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any change having the sig bigger?...  Taking the avi, anyways.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 20, 2011)

just rep if taking.
​


----------

